# SwatchxOmega: Incoming MoonSwatch (Swatch Store Exclusive)



## Cod Holliday

This is on their instagram reel. It coincides with Europe's DST start I have been told. It maybe a new collab with Swatch. A smart watch? A quartz?


----------



## Cod Holliday

And Swatch has posted this,


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## asadtiger

I can't imagine what this is about...but I am most excited for sure...can't wait 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmask

Omega - now offering plastic seamaster and speedmaster!

Swatch - now offering co-axial movement!


----------



## Nippero

Before seeing the matching teaser on the Swatch IG, I thought Omega was teasing a smart watch


----------



## watchik

My guess: a plastic cheap Swatch version of the Omega Speedmaster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matlt

watchik said:


> My guess: a plastic cheap Swatch version of the Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A cheap, mass produced plastic movement chrono would certainly be interesting


----------



## vmgotit

What about a Carbon Fiber cased line? Vance.


----------



## Nokie

Looking forward to seeing just how "smart" it is.......


----------



## Cod Holliday

Who really knows, the fact that Swatch has it pointing to Omega makes me wonder if they are just poking fun.


----------



## NC_Hager626

They have the same message on the Swatch IG site as well. Curious to see what unfolds.


----------



## Chezbeeno

This feels to me a little bit more like a teaser for a new cross-brand trade-in platform. This just seems bizarre cause you would need to trade in 50 Swatches to get an Omega, and you could trade in 1 Omega and bury yourself in Swatch pieces.


----------



## PFEN

Nokie said:


> J'ai hâte de voir à quel point c'est "intelligent"......
> [/DEVIS]
> 
> View attachment 16506152


----------



## PFEN

there will be color


----------



## doggbiter

In for 1 bright yellow plastic speedmaster. Please let it be so.


----------



## boldtext

Snoopy Swatch perhaps


----------



## tasteless.beaver

A GMT of sorts is my guess.


----------



## Cod Holliday

It seems its a bit bigger than just plain humour, this was in NY TImes (someone posted on another forum)


----------



## Gixnic

Cod Holliday said:


> It seems its a bit bigger than just plain humour, this was in NY TImes (someone posted on another forum)
> 
> View attachment 16506726


That’s a crappy advert phrase.


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## pdaigle

Swatch movements in Omegas and Omega movements in Swatches? Oh wait, they already own all those movements.


----------



## Cod Holliday

It's now on Omega's website:


----------



## PFEN




----------



## anonymousmoose

Some sort of special edition Swatch/Omega hybrid I'm guessing.
Given the space themes on Omega's website under the ad, maybe something to do with private space flights.
Something less expensive than an Omega, more expensive as a Swatch. To get people into luxury watches.

The Swiss seem to be a lot better at stopping leaks than the American/Chinese apple employees.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Cod Holliday

Photo of the collection? 

Not my image.


----------



## pdaigle

So something "moon watch" but of the Swatch variety?


----------



## Cod Holliday

A lot more information posted here: 









This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet


An exclusive sneak peek into the first ever Omega x Swatch universe, which is set to be launched later this week




www.gq-magazine.co.uk


----------



## Deity42

alllexandru said:


>


Weird. Looks like a battery hatch, but Swatch battery hatches have coin slots (except for the Swatch Skin).


----------



## Shiny-Lights

I can't wait!!


----------



## Cod Holliday

Deity42 said:


> Weird. Looks like a battery hatch, but Swatch battery hatches have coin slots (except for the Swatch Skin).


It can also be that both Omega and Swatch will be using this bioceramic material to make products with Omega limiting to Earth and Moon, while Swatch making other planets. 

I am really just speculating based on information around the web.


----------



## FbalTX

alllexandru said:


>


Well, this will surely make my decision between a Speedy Professional and the X-33 even more stressful. Ha!


----------



## AllHorology

Those colors...

I wanted to hate the prospect of this but could be a lot of fun.


----------



## watchik

Cod Holliday said:


> Photo of the collection?
> 
> Not my image.
> 
> View attachment 16511931


That’s a lot of watches - I guess one for each planet, each in different color, maybe even different material…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippero

watchik said:


> That’s a lot of watches - I guess one for each planet, each in different color, maybe even different material…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just realized that picture could imply the entire collection is sold as a set... because of the huge box...
I don't think I'd ever want that lol.


----------



## alllexandru

Damn is getting more and more interesting!
Need one of those!
Whatever they are it is COOL!!


----------



## alllexandru

Adding fratello


----------



## pdaigle

alllexandru said:


> Adding fratello





alllexandru said:


> Adding fratello


I thought that might be what they do given the earth one they shared. I'm up for the red Mars one....that looks good....and definitely a Swatch with Omega collaborating with them.....interesting.


----------



## Deity42

alllexandru said:


> Adding fratello


Crown and crown guards look like a Speedmaster.

Willing to bet these are going to be Swatches with cases molded in the classic Omega lyre-lug case shape, each in a different color/design coordinated to the planets.


----------



## Deity42

alllexandru said:


> Damn is getting more and more interesting!
> Need one of those!
> Whatever they are it is COOL!!


Also note what appears to be "FOUR 4 [JEWELS]". I believe the only Swatch with four jewels is their quartz chronograph Irony.


----------



## Cod Holliday

alllexandru said:


> Adding fratello


That really looks like a battery cover to me.


----------



## CNJ




----------



## Cod Holliday

Wow moonwatch for the masses. 

Finally an Omega I can afford 😀


----------



## CNJ

CNJ said:


> View attachment 16514064
> View attachment 16514065
> View attachment 16514067


Seems to be confirmed as Speedmaster Moon(s)Watch


----------



## sturt

Full teaser video screencapped above:


----------



## FJR1971

I wonder if these will be sold individually, or only as a set.


----------



## Deity42

CNJ said:


> View attachment 16514064
> View attachment 16514065
> View attachment 16514067


This just about confirms it, a set of different-colored plastic Speedmasters. This is pretty cool.

I think this may be the first Swatch with standard style lugs.


----------



## dondiletante

Not gonna lie, I’m pretty excited for this.


----------



## alllexandru

If price is decent I’m on order!
Let’s see them, will make a nice addition to my Speedy


----------



## CT07

FJR1971 said:


> I wonder if these will be sold individually, or only as a set.


I kind of hope it doesn't come as a set because then I'd be tempted to get the set. 😅


----------



## Rice and Gravy

A MoonSwatch!


----------



## JJ312

So what are some guesses as to price, assuming it's Swatch-branded bioceramic (plastic) meca-quartz speedy chrono. I'll guess around $400.


----------



## Cod Holliday

I am still trying to understand Omega's contribution in this besides the logo  

Then again, its because of that contribution its generating the buzz that it is.... so there's that.


----------



## JJ312

Cod Holliday said:


> I am still trying to understand Omega's contribution in this besides the logo


Well... that and literally the entire design, it seems. This thing is shaping up to look exactly like the Speedmaster Professional, but in plastic and different colors.


----------



## Deity42

JJ312 said:


> So what are some guesses as to price, assuming it's Swatch-branded bioceramic (plastic) meca-quartz speedy chrono. I'll guess around $400.


Considering 4 jewels, it'll be just quartz and not mecca-quartz.

Given that Swatch's Big Bold Chrono Bioceramic is $175, I'm willing to bet these will be about $200 a pop, and probably just under $2500 for the full set of 11 watches.

Also just have a hunch that only 10 watches will be available individually, with the 11th exclusive to the full set.


----------



## Cleverbs

I'm all for plastic MoonSwatch for a couple hundred dollars in different bold colors. Please don't be bigger than 40 or 41mm....


----------



## Cod Holliday

Umm I think there has to be an Omega in that box as well. The original leak said, its time to change your Omega...

I understand the "its time to change your swatch" bit...

So Omega contributed design? There are designers here who can copy Speedmaster design in a day. What's the big deal about that?


----------



## ross2187

I'm here for this if it's less than $500 all day long. A watch friend thinks it'll go for about 2-3K. Would make it the most expensive Swatch in their roster by far, and for too much for a Swatch for me.


----------



## limnoman

sturt said:


> Full teaser video screencapped above:


Dot over 90!


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mezzly

Looks good so far but I’m still unsure about the colours. Will have to wait until we can get a proper look.


----------



## Pongster

Maybe the Swatch will purchase the Omega?


----------



## Nocam

ross2187 said:


> I'm here for this if it's less than $500 all day long. A watch friend thinks it'll go for about 2-3K. Would make it the most expensive Swatch in their roster by far, and for too much for a Swatch for me.


Wow if they are that much, the whole affordable point is missed. I'm with you though, $500 or less and I'll consider grabbing one. With all the different colors that seem to be part of the collection, I think only a handful of popular colors will be hard to get/sold out while the more "bright" colors will be less desirable - I might and could be completely wrong though cuz I kinda like that yellow one in the video.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Per post on OF, these watches have already made their way to ISS. Its a bit of speculation but evidence is supporting it. It seems the Cosmonauts are wearing this particular iteration ...


----------



## Hobs

matlt said:


> A cheap, mass produced plastic movement chrono would certainly be interesting


Swatch has had chronos for decades. They have already made at least one that somewhat resembles a Speedy.


----------



## alllexandru

Cod Holliday said:


> Photo of the collection?
> 
> Not my image.
> 
> View attachment 16511931


This looks like a big box full collection 

But there is also a standard box ….choose your own missions …so you can choose which means there is possibly to have just Mars for example


----------



## Kev161

Hobs said:


> Swatch has had chronos for decades. They have already made at least one that somewhat resembles a Speedy.


I have a 90's Irony chrono which kinda looks like it could've been to space (IMO) 😄


----------



## OBB1044

I don't know what is going on but all this looks so stupid to me. I don't see what is that much fascinating about getting 1000001th version of moon watch and now even made of plastic??

Like Ferrari decides to collaborate with Dacia and they gives to Dacia their red color and allows them to write Dacia x Ferrari on it? If you are into cars and likes Ferrari what would that meant to you? To me nothing, same as plastic quartz watch that looks like Speedmaster. 

From Swatch perspective it could have some sense but from Omegas I don't see any.


----------



## Cleverbs

OBB1044 said:


> I don't know what is going on but all this looks so stupid to me. I don't see what is that much fascinating about getting 1000001th version of moon watch and now even made of plastic??
> 
> Like Ferrari decides to collaborate with Dacia and they gives to Dacia their red color and allows them to write Dacia x Ferrari on it? If you are into cars and likes Ferrari what would that meant to you? To me nothing, same as plastic quartz watch that looks like Speedmaster.
> 
> From Swatch perspective it could have some sense but from Omegas I don't see any.


It's almost like the same group of people are running both companies and using this as a gateway piece and building hype!


----------



## alllexandru

Deity42 said:


> Also note what appears to be "FOUR 4 [JEWELS]". I believe the only Swatch with four jewels is their quartz chronograph Irony.


Yes, it looks exactly like this one back cover


----------



## Fedev

So excited for this!


----------



## sturt

Teaser images match the chrono swatch posted above, with the watch seconds at 6 and then chrono minutes and hours at 10-11 and 1-2 o'clock, respectively. So between the decoration and the different layout it's going to feel quite a bit different than a Speedy Pro. And, you know, the bright colors or whatever.

Wonder if they'll throw the date somewhere on the dial.


----------



## FbalTX

Deity42 said:


> Crown and crown guards look like a Speedmaster.
> 
> Willing to bet these are going to be Swatches with cases molded in the classic Omega lyre-lug case shape, each in a different color/design coordinated to the planets.


I think you’re on to something…


----------



## Chezbeeno

Does anyone have an idea of whether these will be limited editions at all? It seems like the fact that they're bioceramic and use quartz movements means they should be able to pump them out like crazy, but also everyone knows how the words "limited edition" propel the hype train. 
If they're <$300 then I'm all over it, just need to decide on a color haha


----------



## sirjohnk

All the current Irony chronos are 43mm, so I fear that's what these will be as well - maybe more like 45mm including the crown guards...


----------



## 100kwatches

I hope these are limited, and I hope these retail for $500 or less


----------



## Cleverbs

100kwatches said:


> I hope these are limited, and I hope these retail for $500 or less


Why would you want them to be limited?


----------



## 100kwatches

Cleverbs said:


> Why would you want them to be limited?


Because I am all about the hype. Unfortunately for me, I just finished reading an article on GQ about the collab and it seems that it will not be limited in any way


----------



## aquamoeba

Which is consistent with the will of Omega to not make any limited edition anymore


----------



## Cod Holliday

aquamoeba said:


> Which is consistent with the will of Omega to not make any limited edition anymore


I might be true but it appears that this is technically a Swatch product with Omega design elements. 

Which is like saying you have your fathers elements in you but you are not your father or vice versa. Bad analogy I know 🤷‍♂️


----------



## phats22

Cod Holliday said:


> I might be true but it appears that this is technically a Swatch product with Omega design elements.
> 
> Which is like saying you have your fathers elements in you but you are not your father or vice versa. Bad analogy I know 🤷‍♂️


that can work out ok, but i guess it depends on which perspective you're taking


----------



## alllexandru

Cod Holliday said:


> Which is like saying you have your fathers elements in you but you are not your father or vice versa. Bad analogy I know


Good one 

Looking forward to see these beauties


----------



## AAMC




----------



## Dohnut

I like that! 

As others have said, if it comes in at under 500 (GBP or USD) I'm in. Personally think it'll be over that though.


----------



## anaplian

How exactly is this meant to fit into Omega’s wider brand strategy - i.e. chasing Rolex?


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## aquamoeba

He is talking about 229USD there:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbb56waro0-/


----------



## anonymousmoose

anonymousmoose said:


> Some sort of special edition Swatch/Omega hybrid I'm guessing.
> Given the space themes on Omega's website under the ad, maybe something to do with private space flights.
> Something less expensive than an Omega, more expensive as a Swatch. To get people into luxury watches.
> 
> The Swiss seem to be a lot better at stopping leaks than the American/Chinese apple employees.


Can Omega reward me one for guessing?

Anyone know where we can order one when they go on sale? I suspect they'll go Bruce Lee Casino and sell out.,


----------



## anaplian

alllexandru said:


>


Alaska Project shaped-hand?


----------



## AAMC

AAMC said:


>


Although, I think this is a render


----------



## dom007

This is unbelievably cool if it comes in at the kinds of prices we are talking about. 
I suspect this is part of a new strategy and direction for Swatch. There are countless microbrands producing quality products in the £150-350 price range, so there is clearly a market for watches in this bracket. On the whole I would argue most of these companies are making pieces with better specs for the money than anything Swatch currently has in its range. What these brands cannot compete with, though, is being able to sell an affordable watch that actually says Speedmaster on the dial. I suspect this will be irresistible for many.

Maybe we will see collaborations with other Swatch group brands? Blancpain x Swatch Sistem51 Fathoms?


----------



## BeerCZ

That feels cheap, hope to be cheap as well!


----------



## sturt

The Alaska Project hand teasers throw a little wrench in everything. Maybe there's one special edition real Speedmaster that's part of the collection. Or maybe it's just another of the Swatch ones.


----------



## sturt

Okay further wild speculation: the Mars edition Moonswatch is limited and has the AP hands and is only available in the full set


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

sturt said:


> Okay further wild speculation: the Mars edition is limited and has the AP hands and is only available in the full set


this is what I was thinking as well, those Alaska project hands got me interested.


----------



## Cleverbs

sturt said:


> Okay further wild speculation: the Mars edition Moonswatch is limited and has the AP hands and is only available in the full set


I really hope not, because that's the red one!


----------



## OBB1044

Still dont get it what is cool about this but ok…


----------



## Cod Holliday

aquamoeba said:


> He is talking about 229USD there:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cbb56waro0-/


I think its nothing more than a cheap render. Also, I don't think there is a watch with Omega and Swatch written on it. If there is, the Omega CEO should have resigned and rightfully enshrined himself.


----------



## Cleverbs

OBB1044 said:


> Still dont get it what is cool about this but ok…


Then it's clearly not for you. There will be plenty of interest, from people who can't afford a Speedmaster but like the aesthetic to current Speedmaster owners who want a cheap/fun watch with similar aesthetics.


----------



## texans93

Chatted online at Swatch website. I was curious as to what time on the 26th, I was told that it was an in store launch and that it would be made available when Swatch stores opened. I asked if online ordering would be an option at that time or even after the launch day. I was told several times in several different ways that the only way to purchase the Omega x Swatch line would be directly at the store. I sure hope I was misinformed but I thought I'd share with you all....


----------



## Cleverbs

texans93 said:


> Chatted online at Swatch website. I was curious as to what time on the 26th, I was told that it was an in store launch and that it would be made available when Swatch stores opened. I asked if online ordering would be an option at that time or even after the launch day. I was told several times in several different ways that the only way to purchase the Omega x Swatch line would be directly at the store. I sure hope I was misinformed but I thought I'd share with you all....


Considering they closed a ton of stores, including ZERO in the Chicago area remaining, I find this difficult to believe... unless Omega stores are also selling it (of which Chicago has tons).


----------



## Sail944

HERE YA GO BOYS!
Omega x Swatch — The MoonSwatch in Bioceramic - Revolution (revolutionwatch.com)


----------



## boldtext

The moon, Pluto, and earth ones are on my radar. I feel like these are going to be hard to get but hopefully not.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Sail944 said:


> HERE YA GO BOYS!
> Omega x Swatch — The MoonSwatch in Bioceramic - Revolution (revolutionwatch.com)


The link did work and then went offline.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Did anyone take any screen grabs?


----------



## Ford.

Sail944 said:


> HERE YA GO BOYS!
> Omega x Swatch — The MoonSwatch in Bioceramic - Revolution (revolutionwatch.com)


Already removed.


----------



## boldtext

I downloaded every image lol


----------



## Sail944

*Movement:* Quartz
*Functions:* Hours, minutes, seconds, chronograph
*Case:* 42mm; Bioceramic
*Dial:* Various colors
*Strap:* Spacesuit-ready Velcro strap
*Price:* CHF 250
*Availability:* Selected Swatch stores worldwide from March 26th; limited to two per customer


----------



## Ford.

Cod Holliday said:


> I think its nothing more than a cheap render. Also, I don't think there is a watch with Omega and Swatch written on it. If there is, the Omega CEO should have resigned and rightfully enshrined himself.


The teaser video on the Time+Tide YouTube channel confirms an Omega logo on the dial.


----------



## sturt

Wow. They look much better than I expected.


----------



## Ford.

Hot damn these are amazing - and an amazing price!


----------



## sturt

These are gonna sell like hotcakes.


----------



## boldtext

Someone screwed up over at revolution watch


----------



## Cleverbs

Damn these are great. They better be available online, because the lack of Swatch stores in large portions of the US makes these otherwise impossible to get.


----------



## debicks

Sail944 said:


> HERE YA GO BOYS!
> Omega x Swatch — The MoonSwatch in Bioceramic - Revolution (revolutionwatch.com)


"The content you were trying to reach couldn't be found"


----------



## Alimamy

Pure madness! I see what they're doing, but it's crazy they are so directly branding Omega on a Swatch.

I have a Swatch Chronograph from 2014-ish that is Speedmaster-esque, but nothing like this.

Now I want a Swatch Fifty-Fathoms, or maybe a Swatch grand complication.


----------



## colemania15

Pricing anyone?


----------



## Cleverbs

colemania15 said:


> Pricing anyone?


250 CHF so probably $250-280


----------



## anaplian

They look _really_ cool...

...and yet, they are everything a Speedmaster is not - cheaply made and disposable. Landfill waiting to happen.


----------



## Saswatch

Sail944 said:


> *Movement:* Quartz
> *Functions:* Hours, minutes, seconds, chronograph
> *Case:* 42mm; Bioceramic
> *Dial:* Various colors
> *Strap:* Spacesuit-ready Velcro strap
> *Price:* CHF 250
> *Availability:* Selected Swatch stores worldwide from March 26th; limited to two per customer
> View attachment 16516615
> 
> View attachment 16516617
> 
> View attachment 16516616
> 
> View attachment 16516613
> 
> View attachment 16516609
> 
> View attachment 16516612
> 
> View attachment 16516611
> 
> View attachment 16516614
> 
> View attachment 16516608
> 
> View attachment 16516610


Nice. Omega’s version of Seiko 5. Is this a mecha-quartz or fully quartz?


----------



## Cleverbs

Saswatch said:


> Nice. Omega’s version of Seiko 5. Is this a mecha-quartz or fully quartz?


Fully quartz from what everything says.


----------



## watchik

Dohnut said:


> I like that!
> 
> As others have said, if it comes in at under 500 (GBP or USD) I'm in. Personally think it'll be over that though.


My guess is $1299.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik

AAMC said:


>


Looks like 40mm and not 42mm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrickashaw

watchik said:


> My guess is $1299.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are CHF 250


----------



## jstancato

Any news on if these will be a limited edition?


----------



## watchik

dbrickashaw said:


> They are CHF 250


Yes, I just was the other comments.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tasteless.beaver

I never thought I’d see a disposable Speedmaster, but here we are. I get it, Omega/Swatch is going for novelty, and these are very novel. Some people will buy them all and it is definitely something that will appeal to younger people, and those who don’t like spending more than the average entry level Seiko. But this cheapens the brand.


----------



## colemania15

Really surprised Omega is 'watering down' the Speedmaster at ~$300 (not a dick comment, just how I think people will see it) but I'm totally here for it and plan on buying one. This seems like SUCH a great 'why not' addition to the collection at under three hundred bucks for something fun, different, unique, and has history.


----------



## Cleverbs

watchik said:


> Looks like 40mm and not 42mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are 42mm x 13mm thick. Confirmed in the article. Same dimensions as regular Speedmaster.


----------



## Cleverbs

jstancato said:


> Any news on if these will be a limited edition?


The article made no mention of this being a limited edition, just limiting people to 2 per purchase.


----------



## FbalTX

Here are some leaked pictures I just found on one of the subreddits that I follow:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/tkyviz


----------



## boldtext

If they're not limited I don't see why they wouldn't sell them online. The article said they are available in "select Swatch stores" and made no mention of online


----------



## HiroNakamoron

I'm new to Swatch, is it true that swatches are unrepairable/unserviceable in any way? I know they are cheap watches but still...


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Cleverbs said:


> The article made no mention of this being a limited edition, just limiting people to 2 per purchase.


I guess this implies they will be sold through the Omega AD network? If so, just go to the AD in the next town, get two more, if that is your thing.


----------



## yellowfury

Honestly I’m in for the price. Why not buy one (or three).


----------



## Cleverbs

tasteless.beaver said:


> I guess this implies they will be sold through the Omega AD network? If so, just go to the AD in the next town, get two more, if that is your thing.


I really hope they're available at Omega stores, because the Swatch store network is extremely limited. Even better: available online.


----------



## Chezbeeno

Really hope they're available online or at Omega stores. Price is great, and they look awesome. Only issue is deciding on one - I think I like every single one haha


----------



## Cleverbs

From Swatch customer service: "Our new *Omega X Swatch* collection will be available to purchase for a limited time in Swatch stores only on *March 26th, 2022*."

Well this officially sucks.


----------



## bombstar

Cleverbs said:


> From Swatch customer service: "Our new *Omega X Swatch* collection will be available to purchase for a limited time in Swatch stores only on *March 26th, 2022*."
> 
> Well this officially sucks.


Wait, so not at Omega ADs? So why bother with the special briefcases and such at Omega ADs as well.

I’m even more confused because Omega said to me the only way to buy the ‘kit’ (the full briefcase?) was at an AD.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I've reached out to an OB and will let you know what they say, assuming they respond. Swatch stores only seems awfully odd, because in the DC metro area the only one is inside an airport terminal. Next closest is Philadelphia.


----------



## colemania15

Just called my local Swatch store and they acknowledged the release and stated they're opening an hour early on Saturday. Said they hope to have a line out the door. 

Staff claimed to not know the price or which colors/versions they will (or have) received as they can't open the shipments.

For reference, I live in Las Vegas.


----------



## Cleverbs

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've reached out to an OB and will let you know what they say, assuming they respond. Swatch stores only seems awfully odd, because in the DC metro area the only one is inside an airport terminal. Next closest is Philadelphia.


I live in Chicago and the nearest is a 6 hour drive away.


----------



## FbalTX

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've reached out to an OB and will let you know what they say, assuming they respond. Swatch stores only seems awfully odd, because in the DC metro area the only one is inside an airport terminal. Next closest is Philadelphia.


I just called the one in Houston and they only knew that something was coming but had no more details to provide.


----------



## 007_Omega

If these are only sold at Swatch boutiques, this entire thing is just a giant marketing game to see how much hype can be generated on the aftermarket.

The price is very low. This is going to be like Jordans…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

FbalTX said:


> I just called the one in Houston and they only knew that something was coming but had no more details to provide.


I called the Galleria Omega store in Houston as well. They are unlocking the suitcase Saturday morning, but had no more details than can be found here. I left my number so I will add details if I get a call back.


----------



## texans93

I called the Swatch store in DFW. They'll open at 10 and will have employees to mange the line and take information and which watch is desired. They'll pull in one customer at a time to process the transaction. He didn't know a price point or how many of each they'd be receiving. He did say a limit of two per customer.


----------



## Gixnic

There are no Swatch stores in Los Angeles county. WTF?


----------



## jstancato

I bet hodinkee and Fratello will have prices available for online purchase…


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Alright, it’s growing on me for the price, they are undeniably cool by themselves. I reached out to the Swatch retailer in my bush town and localest Omega AD, I’ll get one if they’re available.


----------



## Nocam

so that means the only ones avail online will be from flippers looking for a profit. Nice one swatch


----------



## FbalTX

jlow28 said:


> I called the Galleria Omega store in Houston as well. They are unlocking the suitcase Saturday morning, but had no more details than can be found here. I left my number so I will add details if I get a call back.


They told me the same thing. I wonder what they’ve got up their sleeves. Likely something similar to this but with metal/full ceramic cases? Let me know if you hear any more from them.


----------



## FlightQualified

I love it, but I also hate it. If this was going to be made on an on-going basis at the Swatch store, I'd be fine with that, but if it's LE there's just no way. Too many flippers out there and they will be all gone in minutes. We'll see them up on WatchRecon because people "didn't bond with it" selling it for 3-5x the price, and people will pay it.


----------



## jlow28

FbalTX said:


> They told me the same thing. I wonder what they’ve got up their sleeves. Likely something similar to this but with metal/full ceramic cases? Let me know if you hear any more from them.


Well the Swatch store in the Houston Galleria has no clue other than they are getting inventory in. Zero details on Saturday. At least we have Omega and Swatch in the same mall. lol


----------



## bombstar

FbalTX said:


> They told me the same thing. I wonder what they’ve got up their sleeves. Likely something similar to this but with metal/full ceramic cases? Let me know if you hear any more from them.


From what my AD said it may be the case that you can buy the entire set. They have custom cases/boxes (same ones seen in displays).


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

t60 said:


> I love it, but I also hate it. If this was going to be made on an on-going basis at the Swatch store, I'd be fine with that, but if it's LE there's just no way. Too many flippers out there and they will be all gone in minutes. We'll see them up on WatchRecon because people "didn't bond with it" selling it for 3-5x the price, and people will pay it.


Spot on. They’d have to make a non LE - but il pretty sure they’rw gonna jump the hype train


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezbeeno

I never realized that there's a Swatch store in the Houston Galleria - salesman confirmed (as expected) that they will be in-store only, and sold on a first-come, first-serve basis. Apparently they're opening 2 hours earlier for the launch. Curse my DUMB work schedule, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## FbalTX

Chezbeeno said:


> I never realized that there's a Swatch store in the Houston Galleria - salesman confirmed (as expected) that they will be in-store only, and sold on a first-come, first-serve basis. Apparently they're opening 2 hours earlier for the launch. Curse my DUMB work schedule, I won't be able to make it.


Want me to pick one up for you? I’m going for just one.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Gixnic said:


> There are no Swatch stores in Los Angeles county. WTF?


I just had the same reax. Hell, I don’t want to drive to Huntington Beach!


----------



## Chezbeeno

FbalTX said:


> Want me to pick one up for you? I’m going for just one.


If you're up for it, that would be amazing. I'll DM you!


----------



## FbalTX

Chezbeeno said:


> If you're up for it, that would be amazing. I'll DM you!


Happy to help a fellow enthusiast!


----------



## Gixnic

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I just had the same reax. Hell, I don’t want to drive to Huntington Beach!


Apparently there was a Swatch store in the Glendale Galleria, but it’s permanently closed now.


----------



## jlow28

Chezbeeno said:


> I never realized that there's a Swatch store in the Houston Galleria - salesman confirmed (as expected) that they will be in-store only, and sold on a first-come, first-serve basis. Apparently they're opening 2 hours earlier for the launch. Curse my DUMB work schedule, I won't be able to make it.


There phones must be ringing a lot today . So they are opening at 8:00?
Is the mall park even open???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

CHF 250 in Swatch Store. Max. Two pieces per customer.

Leak pictures


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Has anyone in Canada heard on if they'll be in store only as well? They closed so many swatch stores around here too, there aren't many left


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Gixnic said:


> Apparently there was a Swatch store in the Glendale Galleria, but it’s permanently closed now.


Too bad. That would’ve been a ten minute drive. I’m in SilverLake


----------



## CT07

It's a shame that it is in store only considering there aren't many swatch locations and some of which are in airports. Anyone notion as to whether this is going to be a limited edition type thing?


----------



## debicks

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Has anyone in Canada heard on if they'll be in store only as well? They closed so many swatch stores around here too, there aren't many left


There's one at the Eaton Centre in Toronto and one at Fairview Mall. Other than that every Bay store at a large mall has a Swatch stand. No idea if they'll have any inventory but I'm interested in it for sure.


----------



## indi

Isn't something strange?
There's one thing missing!

Is it a dedicated color for Omega?

Fortunately, it doesn't look like a set packaging
I am concerned that this model will be applied in the same way as the swatch irony A/S policy.


----------



## Dohnut

These are awesome and at CHF 250 (circa £205 here in the UK) an absolute steal! Blue and Grey versions get my vote.

Off to hunt down my local Swatch AD and will be making enquiries tomorrow.


----------



## alllexandru

Ok, I’m in, sent already inquiry to my AD, let’s see


----------



## roachjl

In DC only store is at Dulles airport and I think that’s actually closed. I would have actually bought a plane ticket if it was still open. Lol


----------



## FJR1971

indi said:


> View attachment 16516954
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't something strange?
> There's one thing missing!
> 
> Is it a dedicated color for Omega?
> 
> Fortunately, it doesn't look like a set packaging
> I am concerned that this model will be applied in the same way as the swatch irony A/S policy.


The missing one looks like a stainless steel speedmaster.


----------



## CT07

In case anyone in NJ was wondering they aren't going to be at the Paramus store. Person who picked up told me in NYC only.


----------



## Kev161

indi said:


> View attachment 16516954
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't something strange?
> There's one thing missing!
> 
> Is it a dedicated color for Omega?
> 
> Fortunately, it doesn't look like a set packaging
> I am concerned that this model will be applied in the same way as the swatch irony A/S policy.


----------



## indi

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16516988


The last piece of puzzle that I missed!
I'm going to wait while making a gallon of coffee.


----------



## FJR1971

c'mon there is no way this can only be sold in swatch stores...


----------



## CT07

FJR1971 said:


> c'mon there is no way this can only be sold in swatch stores...
> 
> View attachment 16516997


I did the exact same thing and thought the exact same thing lol. 🤣

You could get rid of half of those markers also since some of them are in airports.


----------



## monsters

FJR1971 said:


> c'mon there is no way this can only be sold in swatch stores...
> 
> View attachment 16516997



And not all swatch stores at that… “limited” stores per the article and confirmed by a few posters here who have called individual stores in non major cities


----------



## texans93

I wonder how long the lines will really be. Most here don't have access to a Swatch Store, and the masses that do have access couldn't care less about an Omega x Swatch line...Limiting their sales points might turn around and bite them at launch....


----------



## Gixnic

monsters said:


> And not all swatch stores at that… “limited” stores per the article and confirmed by a few posters here who have called individual stores in non major cities


Yep, called the store here in California and it’s a limited store which might not have these models on Saturday. 
I guess Swatch is not that popular here in the United States.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Any idea on UK sales?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Any idea on UK sales?


Only heard the same - via selected Swatch stores. Two per customer. 

Hoping this is online too, else I’m going to have to change my mind and tell myself this is just a gimmicky plastic piece of ….


----------



## Erolek

I visited the official Swatch retailer in Dublin, and so far they know less than I do. No stock as of yet and no idea if they will have anything on Saturday. Left my number, just in case there's any further development.

Greetings
Eryk


----------



## Dohnut

Neillthewatchfan said:


> Any idea on UK sales?





Bradjhomes said:


> Only heard the same - via selected Swatch stores. Two per customer.
> 
> Hoping this is online too, else I’m going to have to change my mind and tell myself this is just a gimmicky plastic piece of ….


I emailed the Bluewater (Kent) store - nearest AD with an advertised email address. They have no info but think this will only be available instore in the central London botiques (Covent Garden/Oxford Steet etc).


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

These are pretty cool, and to the cheapening of the omega brand point, I don’t really see it at all. To enthusiasts, there is a clear difference between the moonswatch and the speedmaster (cheaper materials, colorful variations, etc), and these will not look the same on the wrist, especially with the strap and whatnot. These are $300 colorfully cased, quartz movement watches.

What this does is add a little playfulness to the omega brand, which honestly it was lacking, while incorporating swatch watches into the fold, giving them a little more strength moving forward. I won’t be purchasing, but I think it was a pretty smart, playful release without hurting the omega brand at all.


----------



## Joe90

alllexandru said:


> Ok, I’m in, sent already inquiry to my AD, let’s see


Swatch AD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru

Joe90 said:


> Swatch AD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, Omega AD in the hope they will have it.
On the other hand I have a friend who’s connected with a Swatch store so I asked him also
Never been in a Swatch store until now


----------



## FJR1971

Can’t wait for all the “can I swim / shower with my moonSwatch” threads.


----------



## alllexandru

And this big box….


----------



## Cybotron

Maybe Hodinkee will sell these but will be sold out before you can place the order. 😆


----------



## texans93

So, if given the opportunity and you could only pick two which would you select?


----------



## JimmyBoots

Just spoke to the Swatch store in the WTC. They are opening early Saturday and will be serving on a first come first serve basis. Price is $250 and limited to two per person. 

I’m gonna go ahead and it it a try. If you see a chubby guy on line with a White SMP, say hi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

texans93 said:


> So, if given the opportunity and you could only pick two which would you select?


I’m going with red and either the black on black or the sand colored one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

Red with the Alaska project hands would be the one if I were.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

JimmyBoots said:


> Just spoke to the Swatch store in the WTC. They are opening early Saturday and will be serving on a first come first serve basis. Price is $250 and limited to two per person.
> 
> I’m gonna go ahead and it it a try. If you see a chubby guy on line with a White SMP, say hi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be a longshot, but if you or anyone else that can get two Saturday is so inclined, I'd be buy this one from you.


----------



## Cleverbs

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that confirms - not available at Omega, only in store at Swatch. This is going to piss a lot of people off, myself included, since it's now unavailable to the vast majority of us.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I have a feeling they are doing this to prevent website crashes and the other issues that come with drops like this. Wouldn’t surprise me if they are made available once the hype dies down a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Lets face it - these have to be severely limited in order to prevent the brand being trashed. The constrained supplies mean the the street price of these watches will be much much higher than the initial selling price.

How deeply cynical of Omega.


----------



## Twister123

If somebody within EU would have the possibility to purchase one for me, I would be very greatful (as they are not possible to buy in Sweden…).


----------



## alexd3498

Let's make the speedmaster affordable to enthusiasts who love moonwatches as much as we do but can't afford it, but let's make it impossible to buy! And let's make it so scalpers sell them for tenfold! 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka

If any you are only buying one.- I'dike to buy the other from you. Lmk.



I'm So Cal and swatch has long been gone from this area.


----------



## Cleverbs

anaplian said:


> Lets face it - these have to be severely limited in order to prevent the brand being trashed. The constrained supplies mean the the street price of these watches will be much much higher than the initial selling price.
> 
> How deeply cynical of Omega.


The "brand being trashed" thing is a myth. These are plastic quartz watches, and no one is going to mistake them for the real thing. These don't damage high horology any more than Hamilton or Tissot making sports watches and chronographs damages Omega as a brand. They all tell time, but luxury watches will always be luxury watches. I mean ****, Ferrari lends their name and logo to ****-bad watches and merchandise. Does that cheapen Ferraris?


----------



## JimmyBoots

If anything these will probably serve as an entry point to people wanting the 3861 Speedmaster. 

For me, it’ll be a fun watch to wear casually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Cleverbs said:


> The "brand being trashed" thing is a myth. These are plastic quartz watches, and no one is going to mistake them for the real thing. These don't damage high horology any more than Hamilton or Tissot making sports watches and chronographs damages Omega as a brand. They all tell time, but luxury watches will always be luxury watches. I mean **, Ferrari lends their name and logo to **-bad watches and merchandise. Does that cheapen Ferraris?


Well, it does cheapen Ferrari a little yes. Also, you can't buy a car branded "Ferrari" for 5% of the price of an actual Ferrari.

This stunt by Omega leaves a nasty taste in my mouth. I'd have more respect for Omega if these watches were going to be widely available - but they won't be because Omega recognises that having its brand associated with cheap, disposable products is not a good look.


----------



## Technarchy

If these were readily available, I'd probably buy one. There's no Swatch Shop near me, and I won't be making any effort to make my way to one.


----------



## sturt

Fratello video sure makes it sound like there will be more availability down the line, maybe at other retail points too.


----------



## dbrickashaw

Website is up: Swatch X Omega to the Planets with the BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH Collection


----------



## Cod Holliday

I am not a fan of Omega on the dial but damn for the price some of these are hot.

This is pretty smart.

Omega fans are gonna haord these like candy and younger kids are gonna buy them and perhaps become Omega fans. 

The Mercury and Jupiter might be coming home.... some are gonna shell top $ for the box set. 

Price in Tiffany dial is going to the moon, mark and believe that.


----------



## Dohnut

Right, I think my favourite is the Mercury but will reserve judgement until I see them in the err… plastic.










I’m currently planning on heading into London for 9am on Saturday, the store opens at 10am. Hopefully the queue won’t be too long but I might be incredibly naive here. I guess any limited edition Swatch is highly desirable/collectible.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Rice and Gravy said:


> Might be a longshot, but if you or anyone else that can get two Saturday is so inclined, I'd be buy this one from you.
> View attachment 16517159


These are not limited at this time but and I’m wearing one and keeping the other. If these are still available in a week or two maybe I can acquire one for you. 

THIS ISNT AN OPEN INVITATION TO START PMING ME PLEASE LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic

In the US, only available at these locations.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

JimmyBoots said:


> These are not limited at this time but and I’m wearing one and keeping the other. If these are still available in a week or two maybe I can acquire one for you.
> 
> THIS ISNT AN OPEN INVITATION TO START PMING ME PLEASE LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate that. Very kind of you. 

I really think these will be widely available in a few weeks.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Cleverbs said:


> Well that confirms - not available at Omega, only in store at Swatch. This is going to piss a lot of people off, myself included, since it's now unavailable to the vast majority of us.


Noted somewhere else but here goes,

Fartello needs a new presenter. Maybe they should hire Jenni Elle. 

I am really tired of seeing a middle aged white guy, mildly chubby with fat fingers caressing my future watch(es).


----------



## alllexandru

They are not LE but only at Swatch boutiques, Omega Boutique will have only the blue big box for presentation but you need to buy them from Swatch store, at least this is what Fratello said.


----------



## dacd4134

Rice and Gravy said:


> I appreciate that. Very kind of you.
> 
> I really think these will be widely available in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I think I agree. There already is a price and provision for ordering on the website, it is just "locked" for now. I would bet (hope) it opens up for ordering once the initial rush/hype dies down.


----------



## texans93

I am thinking that once they see sales over the weekend, they'll open up online ordering. They'd leave too much money on the table by only selling this at 7 locations in the US...


----------



## alexd3498

I will say, it says boutique exclusive AS OF MARCH 26TH on the website, that language technically means at a later date it'll be available other places 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Napoleonello

Also Fratello said in his video "*For now* they will not be available online with Swatch also not available at Omega Boutiques"


----------



## sturt

The tiny swatch logo on the crystal is a funny detail


----------



## OBB1044

Cleverbs said:


> Then it's clearly not for you. There will be plenty of interest, from people who can't afford a Speedmaster but like the aesthetic to current Speedmaster owners who want a cheap/fun watch with similar aesthetics.


That is totally reasonable but then again you have lot of watches that looks like speedy and don't costs like original, and if you add quartz movement you then get even more options. Don't ask me to make example of as I don't know exactly which ( I don't care about speedmasters) but I know that I see sometimes watch and think "heh this is obviously inspired by speedmaster". You can say "but it is not Speedmaster". And I will say this is not speedmaster too. It is plastic, it is colored as some drunken chines decided to fake speedmaster and messed up big time, it is quartz movement. Beside its three subdials, and word Speedmaster, there is nothing else.

I just can't see what Omega benefits from it? If it is just number of sold watches, then why don't you make affordable watch yourself. Probably it has to do something with reputation (can't sell low cost watches) but still this collaboration with Swatch is almost the same problem. You put your name on 200-500€ watch and share it with other low budget brand (I know they are from same group).

I don't question that lot of people will like it but just don't understand what was motives for Omega to do something like this. For Swatch there are lot of motives and benefits.

I am not trying to say I am only smart person on this forum and trying to convince you all that you should not like this, but just asking and shearing my toughs?


----------



## Cod Holliday

OBB1044 said:


> That is totally reasonable but then again you have lot of watches that looks like speedy and don't costs like original, and if you add quartz movement you then get even more options. Don't ask me to make example of as I don't know exactly which ( I don't care about speedmasters) but I know that I see sometimes watch and think "heh this is obviously inspired by speedmaster". You can say "but it is not Speedmaster". And I will say this is not speedmaster too. It is plastic, it is colored as some drunken chines decided to fake speedmaster and messed up big time, it is quartz movement. Beside its three subdials, and word Speedmaster, there is nothing else.
> 
> I just can't see what Omega benefits from it? If it is just number of sold watches, then why don't you make affordable watch yourself. Probably it has to do something with reputation (can't sell low cost watches) but still this collaboration with Swatch is almost the same problem. You put your name on 200-500€ watch and share it with other low budget brand (I know they are from same group).
> 
> I don't question that lot of people will like it but just don't understand what was motives for Omega to do something like this. For Swatch there are lot of motives and benefits.
> 
> I am not trying to say I am only smart person on this forum and trying to convince you all that you should not like this, but just asking and shearing my toughs?


Very well said. I don't have a problem and may even buy one or two as stated before. However I fail to understand what Omega has to gain from this? Then again, if the daddy gains some $ its gonna come your way as well. I think that's pushed by Swatch and Omega may not have had a choice in this but to go along.


----------



## texans93

We need to start a pool... What time will the first one be posted on EBay? What will be the "Buy it Now" price be?


----------



## doggbiter

While I love the idea of these, by distributing them only in Swatch stores, they have assured that resellers will be hawking them on Ebay next week at over $1000 US. At least until Swatch opens up online sales.


----------



## Chezbeeno

texans93 said:


> We need to start a pool... What time will the first one be posted on EBay? What will be the "Buy it Now" price be?


I'm guessing noon central, for at least $750 haha


----------



## laabstract

I see the appeal for these watches being to younger non-watch-wearing folks. People that would otherwise rely on their smartphones. It is fun, inexpensive, has name brand recognition, and history. It seems like an interesting tool to get those that normally would feel as if they are priced out, or generally uninterested in watches to take notice of the brand.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Who amongst you is gonna pickup Venus for your wife? 

I am definitely in...


----------



## JimmyBoots

What would Omega have to gain? Exposure. How many of us here remember having a Swatch or two or three when we were younger. Where did that lead us lol. 

This will only make the real Speedy Pro more desirable in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Cod Holliday said:


> Who amongst you is gonna pickup Venus for your wife?
> 
> I am definitely in...


Unfortunately the only color way Speedy my wife would want is in Moonshine. Sigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowfury

Well I can make the effort to go to SF I guess but no clue when they open (if they open early)


----------



## Cod Holliday

JimmyBoots said:


> What would Omega have to gain? Exposure. How many of us here remember having a Swatch or two or three when we were younger. Where did that lead us lol.
> 
> This will only make the real Speedy Pro more desirable in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like you pick her up for a date, have a blast and then making out in the car, she asks what are you packing ? and you show her the real deal? 

Its the "real" moonwatch baby...


----------



## drmdwebb

Gixnic said:


> In the US, only available at these locations.
> 
> View attachment 16517218


Great; the nearest one is 1000 miles from me.


----------



## Cod Holliday

drmdwebb said:


> Great; the nearest one is 1000 miles from me.


I am sure Uber Eats can help


----------



## drmdwebb

Cod Holliday said:


> I am sure Uber Eats can help


Wait! My son lives in Berkeley! I can't imagine that he wouldn't LOVE to take the train over and wait in line for who knows how long to buy one for me.


----------



## Dohnut

Cod Holliday said:


> Who amongst you is gonna pickup Venus for your wife?
> 
> I am definitely in...


Mine is showing interest in the Sun version.


----------



## JimmyBoots

After taking a closer look, these have a stepped dial that is very much like the 3861 Speedy Pro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

texans93 said:


> So, if given the opportunity and you could only pick two which would you select?


Neptune and jupiter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

JimmyBoots said:


> Just spoke to the Swatch store in the WTC. They are opening early Saturday and will be serving on a first come first serve basis. Price is $250 and limited to two per person.
> 
> I’m gonna go ahead and it it a try. If you see a chubby guy on line with a White SMP, say hi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im gonna cue in Hamburg - also with my SM300. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Cleverbs said:


> Well that confirms - not available at Omega, only in store at Swatch. This is going to piss a lot of people off, myself included, since it's now unavailable to the vast majority of us.


That mars version. Holy cow what a home run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

anaplian said:


> Lets face it - these have to be severely limited in order to prevent the brand being trashed. The constrained supplies mean the the street price of these watches will be much much higher than the initial selling price.
> 
> How deeply cynical of Omega.


Im inclined to agree. So its a bit iffy when they talk about it beeing important that theese watches is cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Twister123 said:


> If somebody within EU would have the possibility to purchase one for me, I would be very greatful (as they are not possible to buy in Sweden…).


Denmark neither. Im contemplating a trip to Hamburg, bit the cue is probably gonna be of the scale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

laabstract said:


> I see the appeal for these watches being to younger non-watch-wearing folks. People that would otherwise rely on their smartphones. It is fun, inexpensive, has name brand recognition, and history. It seems like an interesting tool to get those that normally would feel as if they are priced out, or generally uninterested in watches to take notice of the brand.


I would agree with you if this was something you could get for $300 wherever swatch was sold.

But these things are 100% going to hodinkee-esque speculators and no "younger non watch wearing" person is ever gonna see one.


----------



## Greyknight

I really hope these do get a full release and are available online in the future, would really like to pick up Earth and Pluto. 
Otherwise dang Omega/Swatch, way to give the Midwest the finger.....


----------



## TraserH3

OBB1044 said:


> That is totally reasonable but then again you have lot of watches that looks like speedy and don't costs like original, and if you add quartz movement you then get even more options. Don't ask me to make example of as I don't know exactly which ( I don't care about speedmasters) but I know that I see sometimes watch and think "heh this is obviously inspired by speedmaster". You can say "but it is not Speedmaster". And I will say this is not speedmaster too. It is plastic, it is colored as some drunken chines decided to fake speedmaster and messed up big time, it is quartz movement. Beside its three subdials, and word Speedmaster, there is nothing else.
> 
> I just can't see what Omega benefits from it? If it is just number of sold watches, then why don't you make affordable watch yourself. Probably it has to do something with reputation (can't sell low cost watches) but still this collaboration with Swatch is almost the same problem. You put your name on 200-500€ watch and share it with other low budget brand (I know they are from same group).
> 
> I don't question that lot of people will like it but just don't understand what was motives for Omega to do something like this. For Swatch there are lot of motives and benefits.
> 
> I am not trying to say I am only smart person on this forum and trying to convince you all that you should not like this, but just asking and shearing my toughs?


It's simple... its what Apple Watch did for Rolex. Once folks get this watch, they're hoping a large majority would long and eventually get the real Speedmaster. You can bet a subset of those people would never have considered speedster in the first place--- that's the strategy, bring Speedmaster on the radar of those that never considered it in the first place. This is like a text book move. The potential issue is for those that wanted the Speedmaster all along, get this watch and then are satisfied enough to never get a Speedmaster!


----------



## laabstract

jason10mm said:


> I would agree with you if this was something you could get for $300 wherever swatch was sold.
> 
> But these things are 100% going to hodinkee-esque speculators and no "younger non watch wearing" person is ever gonna see one.


I have not seen where it has been stated that these watches are limited in any way. I think once the initial hype wavers we will see more availability. The Swatch site itself is set up to take online orders but is currently disabled. I think they will hype it up as much as possible to gauge market reaction then start releasing more as time goes on.


----------



## griffon89

Cod Holliday said:


> Who amongst you is gonna pickup Venus for your wife?
> 
> I am definitely in...


I'm thinking the same. But at about 47mm lug-to-lug, and 13mm+ thick it's probably not the best dimensions.


----------



## rscmaine

I’m sure other people have said this (I didn’t read 275 earlier replies) but?

I’m definitely getting either the Mars or Moon variant but?

Does anyone know if Swatch stores will accept telephone orders?

I live in the northern woods of Maine and REALLY don’t want to drive 22 hours round trip to buy a $260 wristwatch. (I’m lazy that way.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut

Cod Holliday said:


> Who amongst you is gonna pickup Venus for your wife?
> 
> I am definitely in...





Dohnut said:


> Mine is showing interest in the Sun version.


I’m trying to talk her into Mission to Uranus though. Have been for years.


----------



## sturt

rscmaine said:


> I’m sure other people have said this (I didn’t read 275 earlier replies) but?
> 
> I’m definitely getting either the Mars or Moon variant but?
> 
> Does anyone know if Swatch stores will accept telephone orders?
> 
> I live in the northern woods of Maine and REALLY don’t want to drive 22 hours round trip to buy a $260 wristwatch. (I’m lazy that way.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very unlikely for this initial launch, my local store said in person only.


----------



## sturt

This live look is nice. The Mars watch I had my eye on is very swatch-y with the vibrant red. It'd be cool to have in the collection but I'd probably wear some of the other colors more readily. Mercury looks incredible but I think I'd like one of the more unconventional colors like Jupiter or Sun.


----------



## Mauric

I don't know which ones I'm gonna buy. The limit is two and there are many that I would like to buy.

I cannot decide which ones are gonna be the two.


----------



## Mezzly

These are fun and I’d buy for msrp but no way am I driving 3 hours just to pick one up.


----------



## prateeko

The inability to get these without being close to one of the specific stores is such a shame. They look so great, fun, and accessible. A home run for sure.


----------



## rscmaine

Is there anyone who wants my Tag Kirium Ana Digital (CL111A) plus $100 to buy me a “Mars” and a “Moon” version and mail them to Maine? (27 hours round trip plus a hotel seems excessive).

Trade value is around $600 based on eBay.

Help a north woods hermit out?


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rscmaine

Mauric said:


> I don't know which ones I'm gonna buy. The limit is two and there are many that I would like to buy.
> 
> I cannot decide which ones are gonna be the two.


The limit is two “per customer”…

Just go out to your car and assume a dastardly disguise!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

anaplian said:


> Lets face it - these have to be severely limited in order to prevent the brand being trashed. The constrained supplies mean the the street price of these watches will be much much higher than the initial selling price.
> 
> How deeply cynical of Omega.


I agree, I will get two, but it will be disgraceful if it's not a limit3d edition.


----------



## gaizka

Here is a super scientific poll for your amusement.










Swatch+Omega moon watch POLL- yea or nay? Vote Now!


Let's tally up the passions on both sides.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Dohnut said:


> I’m trying to talk her into Mission to Uranus though. Have been for years.


Well played. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rscmaine

I have a local guy in PENNSYLVANIA who is buying me one.

Does anyone want to piggyback for a second?

DISREGARD…spot taken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Dohnut said:


> I’m trying to talk her into Mission to Uranus though. Have been for years.


You need another hobby


----------



## johncomer

Cod Holliday said:


> You need another hobby


I'm now following four Swatch x Omega threads


----------



## Madrossi

Take my money Omega!!!
What do you guys think?
Grey or black?
Mercury or Moon


----------



## Mauric

Madrossi said:


> Take my money Omega!!!
> What do you guys think?
> Grey or black?
> Mercury or Moon


This is a super difficult question. I'm leaning towards to the Moon and the Mars, but if it's not possible I will get the Sun and Mercury.


----------



## bettenco

Called times square. They're opening at 8:30 Saturday morning, dude says the phone has been ringing off the hook with people asking about it all day. Good luck y'all


----------



## Madrossi

Mauric said:


> This is a super difficult question. I'm leaning towards to the Moon and the Mars, but if it's not possible I will get the Sun and Mercury.


Good luck Saturday!! 
I'm sure we'll have plenty of posts from new owners hope to see you (and me) there 😁


----------



## FL410

I don’t get this. It seems like Omega has been doing everything it can lately to elevate it’s brand. Raising prices, limiting discounts, etc. And then comes this stunt. A 250 dollar quartz plastic replica of its most iconic watch? Embarrassing and sad.

It would be one thing if it said SWATCH on the dial with a little Omega logo or something, but no, Omega is front and center, with the iconic Speedmaster script, stepped dial, lyre lugs and everything. Then the strap with a huge Omega logo and huge Speedmaster on it. Can you imagine Rolex or any other luxury brand doing this? This really degrades my respect for the brand.

You simply can’t do this with a brand that has the level of prestige to allow it to sell wristwatches for thousands of dollars a piece. Brand is EVERYTHING in watches at that level, and they’re just going to plaster that brand all over a cheap plastic toy watch?? ******** like this is why the Omega brand will never come close to competing with Rolex, not even in the ballpark. And this pains me to say, because I am (well, it’s wavering now) a huge Omega fan.


----------



## PFEN

7 cities for the USA.
4 in France
here is the list of countries and distributors

I live on the Swiss border.it benefits...






BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH - List of Swatch stores


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.swatch.com


----------



## Madrossi

For the ones concerned about brand etc: relax, this is a very fun collaboration and will not steal the attention of a luxury watch, not even close.
These are made of plastic, they are Swatch watches. If you hold it in your hand you'll understand.
I'm still very excited though 😁

Bonus macro shot


----------



## PFEN

et je vais mettre mon 3861 en vente


----------



## JimmyBoots

FL410 said:


> I don’t get this. It seems like Omega has been doing everything it can lately to elevate it’s brand. Raising prices, limiting discounts, etc. And then comes this stunt. A 250 dollar quartz plastic replica of its most iconic watch? Embarrassing and sad.
> 
> It would be one thing if it said SWATCH on the dial with a little Omega logo or something, but no, Omega is front and center, with the iconic Speedmaster script, stepped dial, lyre lugs and everything. Then the strap with a huge Omega logo and huge Speedmaster on it. Can you imagine Rolex or any other luxury brand doing this? This really degrades my respect for the brand.
> 
> You simply can’t do this with a brand that has the level of prestige to allow it to sell wristwatches for thousands of dollars a piece. Brand is EVERYTHING in watches at that level, and they’re just going to plaster that brand all over a cheap plastic toy watch?? ****** like this is why the Omega brand will never come close to competing with Rolex, not even in the ballpark. And this pains me to say, because I am (well, it’s wavering now) a huge Omega fan.


It’s really not that serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EncounterID

I think Omega and Swatch did a wonderful thing for watch enthusiasts and of course all of our pockets (omega, swatch, and us). If this becomes a standard model with new iterations and updates introduce once in a while, can you imagine the collectibility of this model. By the time you know people will be showing off their cool moonswatch collection. How likely? I hope so for the nerdy watch nerd that I am. I for one will be aiming for the Moon and the Jupiter.


----------



## PFEN

they will be happy those who hope for a speedmaster for Christmas.
"my darling, I bought you a speddmaster, you know, the one you've been dreaming about for years"


----------



## watchik

So the strap size of the Moonswatch is the same as the original Moonwatch - 20mm? With a nice strap, the Moonswatch will look great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

"Omega...now coming to a mall near you !"


----------



## mefuzzy

JimmyBoots said:


> It’s really not that serious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye, I think people is taking this watch stuff one bit too serious.

Every brand seems to have to be the next Rolex else it's unworthy. 

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

SSingh1975 said:


> "Omega... maintenant dans un centre commercial près de chez vous !"
> [/DEVIS]


----------



## Dean Learner

There's a few taking it all a little too seriously. At the risk of getting banned from WUS it's just a watch, no reason it can't be fun.

I'm in for the hype, will just have to wait for them to be available a bit closer to home, 12hour drive to collect at the moment 

A picture I'm sure the Aussies in the crowd will get.


----------



## Ryan1881

It's a hit, But I am not sure the people that are raging thinking it's replacing a Pro model when it's obviously not, It's a cheap watch that's made out of plastic, I have an Ice watch that's made of a material called Ice-Ramic , When it scratches it's not very nice as the material is sharp and gritty.


----------



## kuuttingg

silentmask said:


> Omega - now offering plastic seamaster and speedmaster!
> 
> Swatch - now offering co-axial movement!


 I can’t!


----------



## ndrs63

I think it’s a killer move as it raises awareness of both brands. These will sell out on the first day, become collectibles and be sold at 4x price on the grey market.

I’m certainly in for one (not yet sure which but leaning Saturn). I know it’s a toy and won’t last long but so what?

Ps:
Would be cool if this bioceramic material is durable. I wonder what the dial and the hands are made of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillySteve

I usually don't do quartz...but this does look like a fun piece and a good price point. 

I really wish they would do online ordering!!


----------



## Nippero

I'm definitely interested... but this isnt worth waiting in line with a bunch of people looking to flip the watch on a saturday morning. I'll pass (for now).


----------



## indi

Last night I vowed not to buy...

I imagined the combination of Phenome Gray X Mercury🤔🤔 It's getting more and more unbearable!!


----------



## Mauric

indi said:


> View attachment 16518098
> 
> View attachment 16518099
> 
> 
> Last night I vowed not to buy...
> 
> I imagined the combination of Phenome Gray X Mercury🤔🤔 It's getting more and more unbearable!!


This is killer combination.


----------



## Starterstyle

People having all kinds of reactions, and I'm just happy I'll have a nice watch to wear at the gym


----------



## GrouchoM

No. If I wanted a quartz clone, I'd shop on ebay for a legit Speedy. I suppose I could also look for this "AD"









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

SSingh1975 said:


> "Omega...now coming to a mall near you !"




rolex is also everywhere in shopping centers and on the roads...  
it's switzerland : sournois:


----------



## dancl82

FL410 said:


> I don’t get this. It seems like Omega has been doing everything it can lately to elevate it’s brand. Raising prices, limiting discounts, etc. And then comes this stunt. A 250 dollar quartz plastic replica of its most iconic watch? Embarrassing and sad.
> 
> It would be one thing if it said SWATCH on the dial with a little Omega logo or something, but no, Omega is front and center, with the iconic Speedmaster script, stepped dial, lyre lugs and everything. Then the strap with a huge Omega logo and huge Speedmaster on it. Can you imagine Rolex or any other luxury brand doing this? This really degrades my respect for the brand.
> 
> You simply can’t do this with a brand that has the level of prestige to allow it to sell wristwatches for thousands of dollars a piece. Brand is EVERYTHING in watches at that level, and they’re just going to plaster that brand all over a cheap plastic toy watch?? ****** like this is why the Omega brand will never come close to competing with Rolex, not even in the ballpark. And this pains me to say, because I am (well, it’s wavering now) a huge Omega fan.


Wow.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

EncounterID said:


> I think Omega and Swatch did a wonderful thing for watch enthusiasts and of course all of our pockets (omega, swatch, and us). If this becomes a standard model with new iterations and updates introduce once in a while, can you imagine the collectibility of this model. By the time you know people will be showing off their cool moonswatch collection. How likely? I hope so for the nerdy watch nerd that I am. I for one will be aiming for the Moon and the Jupiter.


Moon and jupiter for me as well. Oh and Mars is not to shabby either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyJZX

before you get too excited check out this photo

the press shots look amazing

the real world photo... ewww... i dont think i can wear that and i love my swatch chronos



https://i.redd.it/vyinsbqf0ap81.jpg


----------



## Dohnut

I'm still in and going in with eyes wide open. It's a cheap plastic quartz watch that just happens to look like one of the most iconic watches out there. Sure ,the Omega branding has given it some gravitas but at the end of the day its a Swatch.

Will make a great holiday watch for days on the beach!


----------



## greyandgreen

TonyJZX said:


> before you get too excited check out this photo
> 
> the press shots look amazing
> 
> the real world photo... ewww... i dont think i can wear that and i love my swatch chronos
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/vyinsbqf0ap81.jpg


I think they look fine? I'm more worried about the chrono hand not even aligning with the markers on the showcase video posted earlier, that's just a bummer if it's the case, but maybe it's just the angle? Not sure.


----------



## alllexandru

I have 3 friends WIS but with different budget, none of them had regular Speedy for different reasons.
Now all 3 of them will buy the MoonSwatch

It is a hit for sure


----------



## anaplian

<snark>Are they flight qualified for the rides at Disneyland?</snark>


----------



## gorkem

JimmyBoots said:


> It’s really not that serious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is that serious I will never ever buy an omega again


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

alllexandru said:


> I have 3 friends WIS but with different budget, none of them had regular Speedy for different reasons.
> Now all 3 of them will buy the MoonSwatch
> 
> It is a hit for sure


Exactly. And they get into the whole speedy story and lots of they will then gravitate towards a “real speedy”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

gorkem said:


> it is that serious I will never ever buy an omega again


That's probably for the best.


----------



## john_marston

Definitely interested, and I’m not a huge Speedy guy. Looks like I have a store that has them 1hr drive away.

Not gonna queue early in the morning because screw that. But will try to get 2.

I like Moon and Mercury as ‘standard’ options. and Pluto & Jupiter as more interesting ones.


----------



## PFEN

gorkem said:


> c'est si grave que je n'achèterai plus jamais d'oméga
> QUOTE]


----------



## gorkem

kritameth said:


> That's probably for the best.


yeah, we should say that to the people who paid 8000 USD for a Speedmaster or a 10000 for a ceramic speedy 
and now in bioceramic for 250 USD with exact same dial, dimensions, and colors. also with the exact watch band which we sell on the omega site for 250 USD. live with the decreased second-hand value suckers


----------



## kritameth

gorkem said:


> yeah, we should say that to the people who paid 8000 USD for a Speedmaster or a 10000 for a ceramic speedy
> and now in bioceramic for 250 USD with exact same dial, dimensions, and colors. also with the exact watch band which we sell on the omega site for 250 USD. live with the decreased second-hand value suckers


Rolex welcomes you with open arms.


----------



## PFEN

kritameth said:


> Rolex welcomes you with open arms.



yes but do they still have to have watches in their shops 😇


----------



## kritameth

PFEN said:


> yes but do they still have to have watches in their shops 😇


For someone who explicitly vows never to buy an Omega ever again? They've got a whole stash out back.


----------



## AAMC

gorkem said:


> yeah, we should say that to the people who paid 8000 USD for a Speedmaster or a 10000 for a ceramic speedy
> and now in bioceramic for 250 USD with exact same dial, dimensions, and colors. also with the exact watch band which we sell on the omega site for 250 USD. live with the decreased second-hand value suckers


Most of us don’t care… most of us are secure enough with our choices… 

You are really upset over nothing… forget Omega, clearly they are not for you
Watches & Wonders is just around the corner, pretty sure that Tudor will release something that fit your expectations better


----------



## aquamoeba

What is the added value for Omega? Let's see all this collection like this: you asked a group of artists what would be their take of one of the most iconic watch in the world and voilà, this is the result. You just made a major breakthrough in the level of awarness of an audience who probably doesn't even know what a mechanical watch is

Does it impact negatively your image? No because Swatch is sufficiently known for selling very affordable & fun watches, so it will be immediatly recognized as a "out of the regular Omega's production" collection. And no one could believe he's buying the real thing when buying a watch in a Swatch store (this is probably one of the reason to sell it in the Swatch network and not the Omega one, to avoid any confusion)


----------



## ggitchel

The craziness is real. The 1st photo is taken outside the Swatch boutique here in Taipei, Taiwan this afternoon at 16:00. The 2nd is a screenshot that I just pulled off of eBay. BTW, 1,135,291 New Taiwan dollars = USD$39,584...


----------



## Kev161

SSingh1975 said:


> "Omega...now coming to a mall near you !"


Omega, Rolex, Tudor, Grand Seiko, Blancpain, Zenith, Breguet, Breitling, Longines, Panerai, Cartier and more can be found at the mall 20 minutes away from home.🤷‍♂️


----------



## TonyJZX

i cannot imagine how anyone would think these would impact Omega sales... the fact that the Omega CEO and Swatch Group CEO went all in on Youtube to promote this says it all.

The watch is a basically a bio plastic with a plastic resin crystal with the cheapest ETA chrono quartz movement from the previous century and you think Speedmaster owners are going to sell their $10,000 watches???

What's going for the Swatch Speedmaster is that its a product that has a certain charm, whimsy, fashionable, youthful flair... I admit I love the dial, the details, they even made unique battery covers... they are cool.

They look less than great in some photos but I reckon with a strap swap they would really look nice.

Granted in my neck of the woods its half a weeks wages but we pay a lot of tax here... and the price is more than I paid for my entire collection of swatch chronos.

Also its funny to me that this place deleted the entire Swatch forum section of this site a fair while back... I guess because they felt Swatch was an irrelevant brand... lol...


----------



## Kev161

aquamoeba said:


> What is the added value for Omega? Let's see all this collection like this: you asked a group of artists what would be their take of one of the most iconic watch in the world and voilà, this is the result. You just made a major breakthrough in the level of awarness of an audience who probably doesn't even know what a mechanical watch is
> 
> Does it impact negatively your image? No because Swatch is sufficiently known for selling very affordable & fun watches, so it will be immediatly recognized as a "out of the regular Omega's production" collection. And no one could believe he's buying the real thing when buying a watch in a Swatch store (this is probably one of the reason to sell it in the Swatch network and not the Omega one, to avoid any confusion)


But...but... I have the same contact for both brands. 😂


----------



## Kev161

Madrossi said:


> Take my money Omega!!!
> What do you guys think?
> Grey or black?
> Mercury or Moon


I want both! Also Mars and Jupiter.
Hopefully they'll still be available when the hype dies down as you can only buy 2 at the moment (if you're lucky)


----------



## gorkem

AAMC said:


> Most of us don’t care… most of us are secure enough with our choices…
> 
> You are really upset over nothing… forget Omega, clearly they are not for you
> Watches & Wonders is just around the corner, pretty sure that Tudor will release something that fit your expectations better


just the quite opposite I have a 3861 sapphire speedy now before that I had a ceramic apollo 8 and before that, I had the hesalite one. i had multiple planet ocean and aqua terra models. I was quite an omega fan until this release. that is the end of it. they do not have the right to devalue the watch we bought at full retail. I can understand if they release a Thermo compensated mecha quartz speedy under omega brand with 4000 usd price tag. but this move no I find this disrespectful to the loyal customers.


----------



## nicegator

Cleverbs said:


> I'm all for plastic MoonSwatch for a couple hundred dollars in different bold colors. Please don't be bigger than 40 or 41mm....


It has 42 mm diameter


----------



## alllexandru

IG revolution


----------



## kritameth

ggitchel said:


> The craziness is real. The 1st photo is taken outside the Swatch boutique here in Taipei, Taiwan this afternoon at 16:00. The 2nd is a screenshot that I just pulled off of eBay. BTW, 1,135,291 New Taiwan dollars = USD$39,584...


You're telling me they're going to camp out there a day and a half until the 26th?


----------



## WatchThinker

I really believe this is a mistake. I don’t really understand Omega this year. This is little more than a copy of Omegas best Icon into a cheap quartz. There was an opportunity to do something interesting. A fair criticism of the speed master is that it is delicate. They could’ve used this to build a higher water resistant, true kick around vacation watch Speedy. Then you pop on your real speed master later. But even this thing is kind of low on that end.


----------



## qJai

Time to get a spare toy speedy! (If possible). Debating on moon/mercury and a fun one, maybe mars but so hard to choose!

But is it just me but the press release images look quite different from the real ones.


----------



## Cleverbs

Fratello writer


qJai said:


> Time to get a spare toy speedy! (If possible). Debating on moon/mercury and a fun one, maybe mars but so hard to choose!
> 
> But is it just me but the press release images look quite different from the real ones.


Press photos make it easier to hide the plastic look than real life video/pics. In fact, this applies to lots of watches as the photography is purposefully done to hide some of the "cheapness" of watches.


----------



## ggitchel

kritameth said:


> You're telling me they're going to camp out there a day and a half until the 26th?


Certainly looks that way...


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I want a couple and my wife would legitimately want the pink and turquoise. I'm hoping they have some business sense and sell these online at some point. Otherwise it's a big middle finger


----------



## Tony A.H

they look great.
how can they afford to sell them for such low, very low price ?!!.


----------



## Tylerlsu2008

ggitchel said:


> The craziness is real. The 1st photo is taken outside the Swatch boutique here in Taipei, Taiwan this afternoon at 16:00. The 2nd is a screenshot that I just pulled off of eBay. BTW, 1,135,291 New Taiwan dollars = USD$39,584...


Lol — who’s gonna tell them…


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Tony A.H said:


> they look great.
> how can they afford to sell them for such low, very low price ?!!.


 I have not priced a swatch lately, in fact, I didn't realize they still made watches other than the brands in SWG, but I would guess this price is in line with other Swatches? These are basically cheap resin/"bioceramic" chronos with a quartz movement that happens to look like a Speedmaster. The price seems reasonable to me, and I am guessing they will feel like a cheap Swatch in person.


----------



## dancl82

Weird reactions from people here who realize they can’t physically grab one due to distance, and then pivot from being interested, to slagging it off


----------



## mefuzzy

dancl82 said:


> Weird reactions from people here who realize they can’t physically grab one due to distance, and then pivot from being interested, to slagging it off


Not to mention, IT WILL BE AVAILABLE ONLINE SOON so other than being FOMO, there's no reason to rush and grab one.

In fact, it would make more sense to wait and see how the actual production piece is and decide later.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippero

gorkem said:


> yeah, we should say that to the people who paid 8000 USD for a Speedmaster or a 10000 for a ceramic speedy
> and now in bioceramic for 250 USD with exact same dial, dimensions, and colors. also with the exact watch band which we sell on the omega site for 250 USD. live with the decreased second-hand value suckers


I paid 26000 USD for my Sedna Speedy and I want one of these plastic ones.


----------



## texans93

All this Speedmaster talk made me wear this one today, still feels the same, looks the same and I still appreciate it the same. 
As for the new MoonSwatch, HECK YEAH I’ll grab a couple if and when available. I guess I’m not a serious watch guy if I’m not offended or if I don’t think this hurt Omega’s image or brand. 
They’re watches people, inanimate objects get over yourselves…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic

Starterstyle said:


> People having all kinds of reactions, and I'm just happy I'll have a nice watch to wear at the gym


I wear mine to the gym and was thinking the same thing about the new Moonswatch as a replacement.


----------



## drmdwebb

To all those people fed up with Omega for doing this (which I don't understand, frankly), I'll offer to buy your no-longer-wanted Speedmasters, Seamasters, Aqua Terras, Planet Oceans, etc.

At a steeply discounted price, of course. Since you no longer want it, you won't really care.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Usually not into these collaborations, but this one kind of makes me grin. 

If I am able to buy online at MSRP, would not mind a Neptune or Mars. If not, no lost sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Looks like these will be available online later in the year. So those that can’t get one now will just have to wait a bit longer. 

Swatch responded with this info on IG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocam

Tylerlsu2008 said:


> Lol — who’s gonna tell them…
> 
> View attachment 16518507


Thanks for this - good to know they will be available online. Those that are bidding thousands are going to be hurtin


----------



## 2500M_Sub

I’m a dive watch collector so not a moon watch enthusiast but think I will try and purchase two from the Miami Beach store on Saturday, I live about an hour away and will need to get there early I guess. Want to get the Tiffany blue for my wife and will pick up one for myself, probably the moon version. My daughter is in Law School In Miami but don’t want to burden her with fighting insane people trying to get these things. Hoping it’s not too crazy. Think Omega is smart here, introduce an attainable version to folks who will want the real deal in the future. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

People who are fed up with Omega and their Speedmasters please PM to rid yours. I will help you and even pay shipping as long as you are willing too sell at new devalued pricing since Omega reputation is now tarnished and Speedies are not worth much. 

Thanks folks.


----------



## Inater

gorkem said:


> yeah, we should say that to the people who paid 8000 USD for a Speedmaster or a 10000 for a ceramic speedy
> and now in bioceramic for 250 USD with exact same dial, dimensions, and colors. also with the exact watch band which we sell on the omega site for 250 USD. live with the decreased second-hand value suckers


Idk, I would almost disagree. I had this initial reaction but I think its incorrect. I don't live in a city that has a swatch store but a friend of mine is going to get one for me. After I sent her the pictures of what I want (without explaining everything of course) she then said she likes them and is going to bring her BF with her and get one for him.

I was then thinking, huh, having known nothing about watches and then wearing this plastic speedy everyday you would think it will peak his interest to learn more about the watch and brand. Then maybe he begins to form a love for Omega or watches from this plastic speedy and then one day buys the real deal....? Might not happen for my friend but I would disagree with anyone who says it won't happen to many.

Because of this I would think it would only put more attention on the real thing and if anything they will hold value or go up more.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Inater said:


> Idk, I would almost disagree. I had this initial reaction but I think its incorrect. I don't live in a city that has a swatch store but a friend of mine is going to get one for me. After I sent her the pictures of what I want (without explaining everything of course) she then said she likes them and is going to bring her BF with her and get one for him.
> 
> I was then thinking, huh, having known nothing about watches and then wearing this plastic speedy everyday you would think it will peak his interest to learn more about the watch and brand. Then maybe he begins to form a love for Omega or watches from this plastic speedy and then one day buys the real deal....? Might not happen for my friend but I would disagree with anyone who says it won't happen to many.
> 
> Because of this I would think it would only put more attention on the real thing and if anything they will hold value or go up more.


I think you are spot on, this will introduce the watch world to people and bring in more potential customers for the high end stuff, this is genius on Omega's part. 

Regards,

Ren


----------



## JimmyBoots

Ok, for those of us that aren’t crying about the potential loss of “value” to our Omega collections, what colors are you interested in. 

I’m going to try and get two on Saturday and have been thinking of which ones to get. I might not even have a choice if the lines are out of control. 

At first I was thinking about the Moon or Mercury version but have settled on Jupiter and maybe Neptune. 













Paired with a orange rubber strap or colorful Nato I think these version would be a winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy

As a Swatch fan, what interests me is having a Swatch without the proprietary three-prong lugs that prevent easy strap swaps.

I have a Swatch Irony Chrono from 2014 that is still running fine, and even had a free battery change at a Swatch store.

Anyone notice if these Moonswatches have regular spring bars?

I will be surprised if these straps are exactly the same quality as the Omega Velcro moonwatch straps.


----------



## Cod Holliday

JimmyBoots said:


> Ok, for those of us that aren’t crying about the potential loss of “value” to our Omega collections, what colors are you interested in.
> 
> I’m going to try and get two on Saturday and have been thinking of which ones to get. I might not even have a choice if the lines are out of control.
> 
> At first I was thinking about the Moon or Mercury version but have settled on Jupiter and maybe Neptune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with a orange rubber strap or colorful Nato I think these version would be a winner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am absolutely mesmerized by the Jupiter. I wish they make a real speedie like that. I'd get in line for that.  

Wait... Swatch can use the sales data to gauge future interest in special edition speedmasters. I never thought of that angle. Wow this is brilliant in more than one way...


----------



## JimmyBoots

Alimamy said:


> As a Swatch fan, what interests me is having a Swatch without the proprietary three-prong lugs that prevent easy strap swaps.
> 
> I have a Swatch Irony Chrono from 2014 that is still running fine, and even had a free battery change at a Swatch store.
> 
> Anyone notice if these Moonswatches have regular spring bars?
> 
> I will be surprised if these straps are exactly the same quality as the Omega Velcro moonwatch straps.


Yes. Regular spring bars. I ask Fratello in their hands on video and they responded and confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

I'm waiting on the "is it safe to wear my MoonSwatch while traveling internationally"?


----------



## Joseit0

Interesting, not sure if this will be good or bad for Omega, but never having owned a speed, this will give me the chance to test drive the fit and it's a pretty good looking watch for the price.

I'll swing by the London store on Saturday, but if there is a long queue then I'm out.


----------



## Nippero

texans93 said:


> I'm waiting on the "is it safe to wear my MoonSwatch while traveling internationally"?


I'm more interested in "can I swim with my MoonSwatch?"


----------



## Alimamy

JimmyBoots said:


> Yes. Regular spring bars. I ask Fratello in their hands on video and they responded and confirmed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thank you! That will make thesea lot more fun.

Not sure if I have the energy to wait in line, but if they become available later on I will pick one up.


----------



## dacd4134

Nippero said:


> I'm more interested in "can I swim with my MoonSwatch?"


It's "can I shower or wash my MoonSwatch?"


----------



## JimmyBoots

It’s been mentioned before, Swatch confirmed these will be available to purchase online later in the year. 

I’ll try my luck on Saturday as I love these, but if the line is too long at 0700 I might just get a nice breakfast and enjoy myself anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161

Nippero said:


> I'm more interested in "can I swim with my MoonSwatch?"


30m so I would say no.


----------



## Kev161

JimmyBoots said:


> Yes. Regular spring bars. I ask Fratello in their hands on video and they responded and confirmed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know👌😂


----------



## bettenco

2500M_Sub said:


> I’m a dive watch collector so not a moon watch enthusiast but think I will try and purchase two from the Miami Beach store on Saturday, I live about an hour away and will need to get there early I guess. Want to get the Tiffany blue for my wife and will pick up one for myself, probably the moon version. My daughter is in Law School In Miami but don’t want to burden her with fighting insane people trying to get these things. Hoping it’s not too crazy. Think Omega is smart here, introduce an attainable version to folks who will want the real deal in the future.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Gateway drug... errrr watch


----------



## GregoryD

What I've gathered so far from reading a bazillion threads:

1. These will be available for purchase online.
2. Swatch ADs estimating that within three months there will be no shortage of supply.
3. These 100% look and feel like plastic. Despite the name there is no resemblance to ceramic.

I definitely want Mars, Jupiter, and Neptune.


----------



## velvet396

I want Mars, Pluto, Saturn. Neptune is tempting but "safe"

My preferences are really only driven by what I already own. Otherwise I'd be all over Jupiter, Mercury.


----------



## Dohnut

Loads listed for sale on ebay already. Just search moonswatch.


----------



## soboy

I'm very glad to hear these will be available online later. I will definitely be picking up either a Mercury or Moon once I can buy one online.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Weird they didnt officially put it out there that they would be available online later. Guess they wanted to build the hype for a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

JimmyBoots said:


> It’s been mentioned before, Swatch confirmed these will be available to purchase online later in the year.
> 
> I’ll try my luck on Saturday as I love these, but if the line is too long at 0700 I might just get a nice breakfast and enjoy myself anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. I’ll trade in 3 hours of wait for a Jupiter and Mars. Seems a fair trade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Dohnut said:


> Loads listed for sale on ebay already. Just search moonswatch.


Some of them have bids, the photos are generic and it looks like the product isn't in hand of the seller. One Mercury has 19 bids. 

The world is definitely coming to an end...


----------



## Cod Holliday

MoonSwatch Omega Swatch BioCeramic Mission To Venus Brand New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MoonSwatch Omega Swatch BioCeramic Mission To Venus Brand New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## Mezzly

I’ve been thinking about these a bit today. These are lovely fun looking watches and thats what I think people should see them as rather than getting worked up. I’ll probably try to pick up the Neptune or Mercury at some point. 
I would definitely have liked better wr so I could use it more as a beater but never mind. Also I think there is far to many pastel colours in the collection. I’d have loved to see mission to earth in like a forest green instead.


----------



## Gixnic

Does the Swatch group actually make a profit out of their Swatch brand?


----------



## Mezzly

Also this is crazy and they will sell because they have bids.








just to put it in context this is the same price as the 2nd one.


----------



## mgonz12

2500M_Sub said:


> I’m a dive watch collector so not a moon watch enthusiast but think I will try and purchase two from the Miami Beach store on Saturday, I live about an hour away and will need to get there early I guess. Want to get the Tiffany blue for my wife and will pick up one for myself, probably the moon version. My daughter is in Law School In Miami but don’t want to burden her with fighting insane people trying to get these things. Hoping it’s not too crazy. Think Omega is smart here, introduce an attainable version to folks who will want the real deal in the future.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





2500M_Sub said:


> I’m a dive watch collector so not a moon watch enthusiast but think I will try and purchase two from the Miami Beach store on Saturday, I live about an hour away and will need to get there early I guess. Want to get the Tiffany blue for my wife and will pick up one for myself, probably the moon version. My daughter is in Law School In Miami but don’t want to burden her with fighting insane people trying to get these things. Hoping it’s not too crazy. Think Omega is smart here, introduce an attainable version to folks who will want the real deal in the future.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Miami and didn’t realize the only swatch store was on south beach. Good luck this weekend between spring break and ultra music festival it couldn’t have come on a worse weekend parking/traffic wise.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## that guy

I’m not into chronographs and would never really consider a Speedy for my collection but I am 100 percent going to buy one of these.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Not sure which I love more the watches or the overblown reaction to them. Neptune for me please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlafftablett

Me thinks I may have to get the set.... Hell, the wife has already blessed it off if I can get them!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Even the smallest amount of research will tell you they are not limited and will be available online in due time, so whoever is bidding on these deserves to be fleeced in my opinion. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Rice and Gravy said:


> Even the smallest amount of research will tell you they are not limited and will be available online in due time, so whoever is bidding on these deserves to be fleeced in my opinion. Its ridiculous.


I think the eBay auctions are just people trolling the watch community


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Not sure which I love more the watches or the overblown reaction to them. Neptune for me please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well put. I’ll take that Neptune as well and add a piece of jupiter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Gixnic said:


> Does the Swatch group actually make a profit out of their Swatch brand?


885 mio US dollars profit in 2021. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Cod Holliday said:


> Some of them have bids, the photos are generic and it looks like the product isn't in hand of the seller. One Mercury has 19 bids.
> 
> The world is definitely coming to an end...


Probably trolls is my guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

watchik said:


> My guess: a plastic cheap Swatch version of the Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's crazy talk.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDoc

2500M_Sub said:


> I think you are spot on, this will introduce the watch world to people and bring in more potential customers for the high end stuff, this is genius on Omega's part.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.

I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.

I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.

Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.

I remain very torn.


----------



## Dr.E

I like the design of these more than the original speedmasters. Ok, don't hate me  I just think the colour combinations are more fun. I never felt any desire for a speedmaster even though I like the "moonwatch" story. These however! I can't wait to get a mission to Mars and maybe a few more.

In Sweden it seems to be exactly 0 stores that sell them. So I hope they start online orders soon.


----------



## ianq

Just saw this... Interesting...

I will actually be at the New York New York Casino in May, so I'll stop in the Swatch store there and see if they have any on hand....


----------



## texans93

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


Best of luck with your struggle....


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


Great input. Hard on Omega to be forced to water down their priced asset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDoc

texans93 said:


> Best of luck with your struggle....


I’m not struggling. I’m just not sure how I feel about the effect of this on the Omega brand. I’ll keep buying my Omegas and I’ll probably pick up a few of these along the way. I was simply responding to the variety of opinions as to whether this is good for Swatch, Omega or both.

But thanks for your concern. I am just fine.


----------



## JimmyBoots

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


Lmao. I can’t imagine the mentality of returning a $10k+ watch because of this collaboration. 

Good riddance to these folks I say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

TechDoc said:


> I’m not struggling. I’m just not sure how I feel about the effect of this on the Omega brand. I’ll keep buying my Omegas and I’ll probably pick up a few of these along the way. I was simply responding to the variety of opinions as to whether this is good for Swatch, Omega or both.
> 
> But thanks for your concern. I am just fine.


I only replied because you stated, which seemed dramatically that you were "torn"....


----------



## TechDoc

texans93 said:


> Best of luck with your struggle....





texans93 said:


> I only replied because you stated, which seemed dramatically that you were "torn"....


Yes, torn on whether I think this is a good marketing move for Omega. I did also say that I like quite a few of the Swatch models and will probably pick up a couple along the way.


----------



## Nocam

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


----------



## Dohnut

I'm no Brand expert but Dior put their name to some Nike sneakers and I'm pretty sure it didin't do them any harm.


----------



## dom007

TechDoc said:


> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. *One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund..*


God…imagine being one of these people!


----------



## drmdwebb

dom007 said:


> God…imagine being one of these people!


Yeah that seems a little over the top. A bit of overreacting IMHO. A little too uppity about their brand.


----------



## TraserH3

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


But Omega isn't exactly Gucci of the watch world. And those people calling to complain and even get a refund seems to have had the wrong perception of Omega to begin with. Omega is a great entry luxury watch brand, it's not exclusive at all. To buy a Speedmaster is buying the most common luxury watch available.


----------



## JimmyBoots

TraserH3 said:


> But Omega isn't exactly Gucci of the watch world. And those people calling to complain and even get a refund seems to have had the wrong perception of Omega to begin with. Omega is a great entry luxury watch brand, it's not exclusive at all. To buy a Speedmaster is buying the most common luxury watch available.


I don’t think I would call the Speedmaster the most common luxury watch available. It wouldn’t surprise if Rolex produces way more Subs than Omega does Speedmaster Pros. 

I would actually say a Speedmaster Pro is one of the least common watches in that price point considering Omegas 2020 production numbers of around 500k units and the sheer number of models in their collection. 

The closet competitor is Probably Cartier and they may produce more Tanks than Omega Produces Speedmasters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

And many would argue that Omega is not a "luxury" brand at all.


----------



## militaryfan

I can't wait to wear one of these to a formal event 😅


----------



## appophylite

gorkem said:


> yeah, we should say that to the people who paid 8000 USD for a Speedmaster or a 10000 for a ceramic speedy
> and now in bioceramic for 250 USD with exact same dial, dimensions, and colors. also with the exact watch band which we sell on the omega site for 250 USD. live with the decreased second-hand value suckers


Haha! Yeah, there's still PLENTY to differentiate the official Omega Speedmaster line from this Swatch Collaboration line. Also, like you say, the Swatches come with the 'exact' watch band that Omega sells as a Speedmaster option for $250 (actually $160)? FANTASTIC - buy one of these, do a strap swap and now you have a a free bonus watch floating around!



gorkem said:


> just the quite opposite I have a 3861 sapphire speedy now before that I had a ceramic apollo 8 and before that, I had the hesalite one. i had multiple planet ocean and aqua terra models. I was quite an omega fan until this release. that is the end of it. they do not have the right to devalue the watch we bought at full retail. I can understand if they release a Thermo compensated mecha quartz speedy under omega brand with 4000 usd price tag. but this move no I find this disrespectful to the loyal customers.


I too have more than one Omega. I too have a Speedmaster in my collection. I too am an Omega Fan. I find this disrespectful in no way, and see more interest in the official Speedmaster line coming, to the contrary as these will more likely than not function as a gateway of interest to the official line, and less as a block preventing people from considering them.

As to your statement: "they do not have the right to devalue the watch we bought at full retail." - SAYS WHO? Firstly, your thoughts that your full retail pieces have now been devalued are GROSSLY premature - you have seen no evidence to corroborate the fact as no such evidence exists at this point. And even if this release, by some planetary alignment, DID result in cannibalization of sales of Omegas and a drop in the re-sale market: Omega CHOSE to do this, and Omega, Swatch, and Swatch Group will move in the direction they see fit, guided by the purchasing trends of the consumers - they own the IPs, they own the right to do with them as they please. We as consumers only have the right to provide feedback and vote with our currency.


----------



## 007Stu

Predictions on when the online sales will start?


----------



## appophylite

My guess is probably in May or June


----------



## TechDoc

drmdwebb said:


> And many would argue that Omega is not a "luxury" brand at all.


That might be a difficult argument to win, with a brand that sells non-essential items for thousands, even hundreds of thousands of dollars. You could argue that Hamilton is not a luxury brand, but the entire Omega marketing strategy is to position themselves as a luxury brand.


----------



## Bradd_D

Terrible.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

TechDoc said:


> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.


Next time I see someone with a speedy I'm going to say

"Hey bro, nice Swatch" 

Just for fun.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Next time I see someone with a speedy I'm going to say
> 
> "Hey bro, nice Swatch"
> 
> Just for fun.


They can always decide to punch you in the face. 

Just for fun. 


I wouldn’t go around mocking strangers. But then again what do I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

007Stu said:


> Predictions on when the online sales will start?


Monday 28th.


----------



## JimmyBoots

bigclive2011 said:


> Monday 28th.


Has Swatch mentioned that anywhere? If true I may just stay home on Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

JimmyBoots said:


> They can always decide to punch you in the face.
> 
> Just for fun.
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t go around mocking strangers. But then again what do I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful, you might want to take off your Swatch before throwing a punch. I wouldn't want you to damage the bioceramic or anything.


----------



## bigclive2011

bigclive2011 said:


> Monday 28th.


I’ve seen it mentioned a few times, but not directly by Swatch themselves.


----------



## JimmyBoots

htrap2294 said:


> Swatch is now an insult? Going to be real hard to explain that one to authorities after being charged for assault.


Anything can be an insult to a volatile individual. Is it worth the trouble you may introduce into to your life by getting that needless comment in? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicNC

I really like the look of these and will allow me to keep my SpeedMaster Pro safely at home


----------



## htrap2294

JimmyBoots said:


> Anything can be an insult to a volatile individual. Is it worth the trouble you may introduce into to your life by getting that needless comment in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, the dude's only wearing a Swatch. He can't be that important.


----------



## Mauric

I'm surprised to see a lot of people complaining here. These are only watches!

Brand prestige? Please, give me a break. Most of the people don't care about what we are wearing, the rest are either watch enthusiasts or pretentious people, maybe thieves as well depending where you're located...

Getting mad about this is irrational. 

I will be getting on Saturday the Mission to Mars and Mission to Mercury. The Speedmaster is my favorite watch by the way....


----------



## htrap2294

Honestly, JimmyBoots. I just view it as good fun. I personally never viewed Omega as a brand that wanted to be Rolex anyways. At least, their actions never showcase it. So, there's no sense in treating them like they might be a Rolex in the future. If it devalues the brand, great. It's cheap Omegas for me. If it doesn't, that's okay too. There's plenty of brands in the world.

Look at a BMW i8. It pretends to be a supercar. The clueless think it is. Everybody else takes it for what it is. While Swatch shouldn't be compared to BMW...a fun Speedy is never going to replace a full out Speedy.


----------



## JimmyBoots

I agree. I see this as a net positive for both companies. I sold my 1861 Speedmaster last year to fund a Rolex but will pick up one of the new 3861’s in the near future. 

These will be a fun way to wear a Speedmaster until it’s time to buy myself a new Speedmaster. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedev

Looking forward to see some live pictures on saturday!


----------



## htrap2294

JimmyBoots said:


> I agree. I see this as a net positive for both companies. I sold my 1861 Speedmaster last year to fund a Rolex but will pick up one of the new 3861’s in the near future.
> 
> These will be a fun way to wear a Speedmaster until it’s time to buy myself a new Speedmaster. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agreed! Sorry for the trolling, had to bust balls a bit. Seeing grown men riled up about watches is a bit amusing, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madrossi

Why some of us mention Rolex all the time?
Who cares?
I don't see Rolex as the main reference, or something all the brands should aspire to be.
Omega is Omega, and they should do their own thing.
This is Omega doing their own thing, no???


----------



## brtvandenbroeck

JimmyBoots said:


> It’s been mentioned before, Swatch confirmed these will be available to purchase online later in the year.
> 
> I’ll try my luck on Saturday as I love these, but if the line is too long at 0700 I might just get a nice breakfast and enjoy myself anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank for the info. Any references? I'm interrested but if not nesecery i want be waiting in line this saterday 

Thanks!


----------



## Bradd_D

What's the draw for these? Aren't they just Speedy's that say Swatch on them?


----------



## htrap2294

Madrossi said:


> Why some of us mention Rolex all the time?
> Who cares?
> I don't see Rolex as the main reference, or something all the brands should aspire to be.
> Omega is Omega, and they should do their own thing.
> This is Omega doing their own thing, no???


I think it’s only mentioned because that’s what people want Omega to be. However, it’s clear as day with the way they make their moves…they’re not going to be any time in the near future. 

Omega is a fantastic watch maker. People should be content with that. It’s not an investment. Watches shouldn’t be investments. However, unfortunately, some are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Bradd_D said:


> What's the draw for these? Aren't they just Speedy's that say Swatch on them?


Completely different materials, quartz movement, unrefined. There’s plenty of differences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic

Bradd_D said:


> What's the draw for these? Aren't they just Speedy's that say Swatch on them?


They’re quartz plastic watches that look like Speedies and have the Speedmaster/Omega logo on the dial.


----------



## Qmann05

Mauric said:


> I'm surprised to see a lot of people complaining here. These are only watches!
> 
> Brand prestige? Please, give me a break. Most of the people don't care about what we are wearing, the rest are either watch enthusiasts or pretentious people, maybe thieves as well depending where you're located...
> 
> Getting mad about this is irrational.
> 
> I will be getting on Saturday the Mission to Mars and Mission to Mercury. The Speedmaster is my favorite watch by the way....


I hope you can get ahold of them. I just talked with my Swatch store at the Mall of America and they are not on the select list of stores. 
So I will be on the sidelines watching to see people post their acquisitions.


----------



## Madrossi

htrap2294 said:


> I think it’s only mentioned because that’s what people want Omega to be. However, it’s clear as day with the way they make their moves…they’re not going to be any time in the near future.
> 
> Omega is a fantastic watch maker. People should be content with that. It’s not an investment. Watches shouldn’t be investments. However, unfortunately, some are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I understand some people are only looking for likes on social media and profit, and for that there is no better than Rolex

I couldn't care less and hope Omega continues on a different path. 

I'm excited about the plastic Speedy and hope there will be enough stock for everyone!

Fresh snap


----------



## 2500M_Sub

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


Expensive hand bags and fashion are not on the verge of being obsolete. Not enough young people are hard core watch buyers and are not on track to be either. They have apple watches and phones and can spend their money On Experiences like trips and adventures that’s what the new generation. Is doing these days. Swatch group are keen to what’s going In society and I think it is akin to swatch in the 80s saving the industry. This will bring new blood into the watch world which is on the verge of being obsolete and think this and what ever else they have up their sleeve will keep the Industry alive. That said I understand where your coming from. And this is not something every brand could get away with. 

Regards

Ren


----------



## 007Stu

bigclive2011 said:


> Monday 28th.


Where are you seeing this ?


----------



## TheDeep

Gixnic said:


> They’re quartz plastic watches that look like Speedies and have the Speedmaster/Omega logo on the dial.


You forgot……. “and they‘re going to sell a sh## load of them”!


----------



## Bradd_D

Gixnic said:


> They’re quartz plastic watches that look like Speedies and have the Speedmaster/Omega logo on the dial.


And that's appealing to someone?


----------



## MrDisco99

TechDoc said:


> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.


And this is exactly the kind of cult mentality around some of these brands, particularly Omega, Rolex, and Seiko, that is toxic and has the potential to really turn newcomers off the brand.

The Omega Speedmaster is probably at the top of the list of watch brands/models that have have such a huge myth built around them... the big fancy packaging, the countless books and articles about what literally only 12 examples actually got to do, the use of old materials and the resurrection of old movements for the sake of history, etc. People who buy a Speedmaster are buying (and paying for) so much more than the watch. All that baggage it comes with (literally!) can overshadow the fact that it's just a watch.

I think what I like most about this MoonSwatch thing is that it pokes holes in that and forces us to take a critical look at the icon, which for people who spent a lot of money on one could be uncomfortable. Perhaps we should not take it so seriously, though, lest we get so carried away with the myth that we lose sight of the product. What makes a Speedmaster what it is? What makes it great? And crucially, what makes it worth the money? I feel like the endless limited editions and gold versions and $80K price tags were taking the Speedmaster legacy in a direction where things would get ridiculous soon if they haven't already. Maybe let's come back to earth for a bit and get a different perspective on what is, at its core, just a really nice chronograph.


----------



## TheDeep

Bradd_D said:


> And that's appealing to someone?


You gotta love these watches. I do! Mars and\or Mercury for me please!

If not, but you decide what the heck and get one, tell any strangers who notice it on your wrist this…. Yep, this is my new baby an Omega. It was a collaboration with Swatch a Swiss Co, they make the gauges and gadgets on NASA’s space shuttles etc. This is pretty neat... Omega, used a new light weight material for the watch case developed by NASA called “BioCeramic” (G4 classified). Retail 8K but I got them down to 6K! They will never know the difference and you will smile everytime you look at it on your wrist!

Just do it. Get one!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Complete bull-dust! They won't sell it online and the nearest store is 3,900km away from me.
Anyone know if they will ever sell this online or via general retail partners?

I suspect they will fly off the shelves the first day, and become like a cheap Rolex; 3x the retail.


----------



## mefuzzy

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.





TechDoc said:


> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


I have to say, this goes against what every single watch enthusiasts have ever told me.

Every day if someone ask which Omega to buy that will retain value, or should he choose Rolex over Omega for price appreciation, he will get chastised for thinking watches is an investment and rather "buy what you love".

But here, somehow we are saying brands shouldn't do what they love to protect the image of luxury and resale value for what essentially is a tool that others can do much better at.

Furthermore, luxury brands like Dior has done collabs with Nike and I don't think that served to lower the perception of Dior at all, if nothing just enhances it.

FP Journe also had no issues doing a quartz lest it devalues his brand as an luxury top mark watch maker.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka

Any word on what the crystal is? Plastic? Mineral? Fauxsapphire?


----------



## Dark Overlord

I have an aqua terra and a SMPc and the moonwatch was planned to be my next big boy watch. this just makes me want the real deal a couple of these.... now which one(s)?


----------



## Apoptosis

I’ve got three Speedmaster pros. Nothing too special just a 1861 hesalite, 3861 sapphire sandwhich and a silver snoopy. 

Hearing anecdotes of people wanting to return their watches and being all pissy about their residuals are hilarious. I just cannot bend my rain to sympathise on those things. 

It’s a watch. 

These ones are fun watches. They’re not gonna make your $11000AU speedy pro worthless on your wrist! 

That said if they make a snoopy one I’m gonna be mad hahaha.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Dean Learner

What a ridiculous concept this things are 

Would be like Ferrari partnering with fiat. Oh wait....









Can't wait to see someone get all pissy about my plastic moonSwatch. Can't wait for these to hit the swatch website!!!


----------



## PFEN

22 pages.


----------



## Starterstyle

I also am supporting this release partly BECAUSE it makes snooty old richer than me people mad.


----------



## PFEN

Starterstyle said:


> Je soutiens également cette version en partie PARCE qu'elle rend les vieux snooty plus riches que moi les gens fous.
> [/DEVIS]


----------



## horseShu

this is an interesting move and I'd love to see how this plays out.
it's certainly more creative than what most armchair CEOs are spouting on these forums, which is just "be R-lex" in so many words. in fact, that's all everyone has to say sadly.

Breitling is in trouble? Solution: be like R-lex
GS is in trouble? Be like R-lex
Tudor in trouble? Be like... wait a minute.


----------



## gorkem

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


what people don't understand is, people who go to the omega boutique will not like this move. if you buy your omega second-hand well below retail or at grey market yeah this won't bother you. if you don't have the funds to buy an omega you love this collaboration. but at the first stage, the omega brand needs someone to buy that luxury watch at retail or close to retail from the boutique or AD. Omega is losing this customer type with this move. or what do i know? they just lost me and gain much more we will see


----------



## Apoptosis

gorkem said:


> people who go to the omega boutique


I’ve bought 4 watches from the boutique in the last 24mo or so. 

Doesn’t bother me in the slightest.


----------



## anonymousmoose

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


Speaking for myself. I'd love to have one or more of these. I don't see it as a problem with Omega's image and if it is, I personally couldn't really care because IMO, they have been a bit too aggressive with their price hikes in the last few years. 

I like the SWAMEGA enough to spend $380 (AUD) on it. But sadly, I don't think I'll be able to grab one. Nearest store is 3900km away and no online sales.


----------



## PetePetePete

TechDoc said:


> I remain very torn.


Is that from the mission to Uranus or all the watches?


----------



## Apoptosis

anonymousmoose said:


> Nearest store is 3900km away and no online sales.


Fortunately it sounds like swatch themselves have confirmed online sales will happen. Just gotta get the IRL launch done first.


----------



## Mbappe

horseShu said:


> this is an interesting move and I'd love to see how this plays out.
> it's certainly more creative than what most armchair CEOs are spouting on these forums, which is just "be R-lex" in so many words. in fact, that's all everyone has to say sadly.
> 
> Breitling is in trouble? Solution: be like R-lex
> GS is in trouble? Be like R-lex
> Tudor in trouble? Be like... wait a minute.


How is GS trying to copy Rolex? Explain.


----------



## horseShu

Mbappe said:


> How is GS trying to copy Rolex? Explain.


as far as I know, they're not. but some 'armchair CEOs' think that GS can do a lot better. and their billion-dollar strategy for that? "Be like r-lex".


----------



## Madrossi

Deleted


----------



## danielsallfix

This is from a Swedish watchforum. Seems like many of us is going to be able to be swatch owners in a near future.


----------



## alllexandru

Everyoane who’s is *****ing about it, the move on this collaboration is already a huge hit on the market, 8 out of 10 will buy these MoonSwatches 

Then everyone will have a Speedy to brag about it, some of them will step later and buy the 3861 or other Speedy’s but for sure now all the people related more or less to watches are discussing about this.

For watch world this is a fun way to play with Speedmasters cmon 

Take it as it is, a collection full with flavor and colors.


----------



## gorkem

appophylite said:


> Haha! Yeah, there's still PLENTY to differentiate the official Omega Speedmaster line from this Swatch Collaboration line. Also, like you say, the Swatches come with the 'exact' watch band that Omega sells as a Speedmaster option for $250 (actually $160)? FANTASTIC - buy one of these, do a strap swap and now you have a a free bonus watch floating around!
> 
> 
> 
> I too have more than one Omega. I too have a Speedmaster in my collection. I too am an Omega Fan. I find this disrespectful in no way, and see more interest in the official Speedmaster line coming, to the contrary as these will more likely than not function as a gateway of interest to the official line, and less as a block preventing people from considering them.
> 
> As to your statement: "they do not have the right to devalue the watch we bought at full retail." - SAYS WHO? Firstly, your thoughts that your full retail pieces have now been devalued are GROSSLY premature - you have seen no evidence to corroborate the fact as no such evidence exists at this point. And even if this release, by some planetary alignment, DID result in cannibalization of sales of Omegas and a drop in the re-sale market: Omega CHOSE to do this, and Omega, Swatch, and Swatch Group will move in the direction they see fit, guided by the purchasing trends of the consumers - they own the IPs, they own the right to do with them as they please. We as consumers only have the right to provide feedback and vote with our currency.


yes, and my feedback is I will never buy an omega again. if this is going to be a good move for SWATCH ( not omega ) they will surely do it. if they ever become an independent brand again I may consider buying an omega again. until then I will stick to my Grand Seiko's and join the miserable herd of Rolex waiters.


----------



## MrDisco99

gorkem said:


> yes, and my feedback is I will never buy an omega again. if this is going to be a good move for SWATCH ( not omega ) they will surely do it. if they ever become an independent brand again I may consider buying an omega again. until then I will stick to my Grand Seiko's and join the miserable herd of Rolex waiters.


Bye!


----------



## Butzi911!!

Already upwards of $2000 on fleaBay.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

After I bought my Seiko Marinemaster and my Grand Seiko, I told myself I was happy with the state of my collection and would NOT be buying any more watches for a while. Well, it's been a month, and now this. Which two do I buy?!?

This doesn't lessen my desire to own an Omega. I'd love a speedy or an Aqua Terra in my collection someday.


----------



## Dohnut

gorkem said:


> yes, and my feedback is I will never buy an omega again. if this is going to be a good move for SWATCH ( not omega ) they will surely do it. if they ever become an independent brand again I may consider buying an omega again. until then I will stick to my Grand Seiko's and join the miserable herd of Rolex waiters.


Crazy! You do realise this isn't an Omega, right? It's an Omega branded swatch. Sure it looks like a Speedmaster but it simply isn't. Its a cheap plastic quartz swatch.

I fail to see why you are so offended. Unless you get a kick out of some self imposed superiority complex based on the price of your watch.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Pretty damn cool.  £207 here in the UK. If I could get one, without travelling all the way to London, I'd buy a couple of them!


----------



## Tzoid

Dohnut said:


> Crazy! You do realise this isn't an Omega, right? It's an Omega branded swatch. Sure it looks like a Speedmaster but it simply isn't. Its a cheap plastic quartz swatch.
> 
> I fail to see why you are so offended. Unless you get a kick out of some self imposed superiority complex based on the price of your watch.


I think he has emotional damage  .


----------



## appophylite

gorkem said:


> appophylite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorkem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...they do not have the right to devalue the watch we bought at full retail.
> ...but this move no I find this disrespectful to the loyal customers.
> 
> 
> 
> As to your statement: "they do not have the right to devalue the watch we bought at full retail." ... We as consumers only have the right to provide feedback and vote with our currency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yes, and my feedback is I will never buy an omega again.* if this is going to be a good move for SWATCH ( not omega ) they will surely do it. if they ever become an independent brand again I may consider buying an omega again. until then I will stick to my Grand Seiko's and join the miserable herd of Rolex waiters.
Click to expand...

And that is absolutely your perogative. As we seem to agree, That is your feedback to Omega that you are disappointed and you found this disrespectful (from several of the comments here (WUS), on Youtube, Reddit, and the general interwebz, you certainly don't appear to be alone in that regard), and you are entitled to that opinion and the right to vote with where your hard-earned cash goes instead. But you seem to miss the fact that, regardless, you don't as a consumer have the inherent right to complain that THEY don't have the right to do something that MAY devalue the inherent worth of watch that you purchased at full retail earlier. These are luxury good - they are not an inherent need or right, nor - as has been beaten into the ground here - are they an investment where you MUST be able to expect flat returns or dividends on value. And, as I mentioned in my larger response, while you and many others believe that this will devalue Omegas in the future, there is absolutely no trend or evidence at this time to indicate that that currently is, or will be the case.


----------



## powerband

HiggsBoson said:


> Pretty damn cool.  £207 here in the UK. If I could get one, without travelling all the way to London, I'd buy a couple of them!


They’ll be available officially online a little later. Confirmed by Swatch. 

Don’t pay ebay prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

powerband said:


> They’ll be available officially online a little later. Confirmed by Swatch.
> 
> Don’t pay ebay prices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, mate!


----------



## M.N.A

The moonswatch has brought a lot of needed attention and hype to Omega, this is a good publicity and being able to create such hype is a first... 

I believe it is a good way to make the Omega branding more popular, the general public knows the name Rolex more than Omega and this would be a good start for non watch enthusiasts to learn more about the moonwatch and Omega. As for us watch hobbyists, it is a good thing to have some fun from time to time without spending a fortune...

Having said that, I don't think the moonswatch collection should be a permanent offering in the swatch lineup, 2-3 years at best, otherwise it could bite back Omega and cheapen the brand. 

The 2022 releases announced by Omega were mostly underwhelming for me, not because they not nice but because it seemed that Omega is trying to copy Rolex to the letter and along the way it has lost its identity (at least for me)...


----------



## mefuzzy

The queue situation here at around 8PM.
















Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo

I do not known if this is a good idea on Omega"s part or not. It may increase their hype (and thus sales) or may dilute their brand.

But it is ballsy. I appreciate and support that. Whether its a good idea or not, out-of the box solutions are good.

(Felt the same way about the Tudor P01 when it came out. Jury still out on that one I think but I appreciate the effort).


----------



## gorkem

Dohnut said:


> Crazy! You do realise this isn't an Omega, right? It's an Omega branded swatch. Sure it looks like a Speedmaster but it simply isn't. Its a cheap plastic quartz swatch.
> 
> I fail to see why you are so offended. Unless you get a kick out of some self imposed superiority complex based on the price of your watch.


yes it is an omega branded knock-off, presented by omega on the official site, it clearly says on the dial that it is an omega branded watch produced by swatch company. if you see nothing wrong with this no problem. you just don't realize that swatch group forcing a beloved watch brand to ruin their reputation as a quality watchmaker just to earn some more cash.

and one more fact. you are making unnecessary stupid assumptions about my personality.


----------



## BamAlmighty

gorkem said:


> yet it is an omega branded knock-off, presented by omega on the official site, it clearly says on the dial that it is an omega branded watch produced by swatch company. if you see nothing wrong with this no problem. you just don't realize that swatch group forcing a beloved watch brand to ruin their reputation as a quality watchmaker just to earn some more cash.
> 
> and one more fact. you are making unnecessary stupid assumptions about my personality.


You're not wrong. Omega just incredibly devalued the Speedmaster, Moonwatch brand. Right not, limited availability and hype can sell anything, doesn't mean it is a good thing.

Nothing wrong with an Omega/Swatch collab, but they should not have made it a homage and slapped the Speemaster AND Moonwatch branding on it with a Quartz movement.

Anyone remember when Tag started putting Quartz movements in their watches and selling them for $400 at Costco? Didn't end well, did it!


----------



## FL410

Madrossi said:


> Why some of us mention Rolex all the time?
> Who cares?
> I don't see Rolex as the main reference, or something all the brands should aspire to be.
> Omega is Omega, and they should do their own thing.
> This is Omega doing their own thing, no???


Actually I think this is Swatch group corporate saying, “This is what you’re going to do” and Omega dejectedly saying “Yes sir“ with dread and shame.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Lego Rolex Collab anyone? Just trying to lighten up the discussion 









Seems someone got sick of the waiting list and made a Daytona out of Lego. Pic borrowed from the web.

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willbrink

gorkem said:


> yes it is an omega branded knock-off, presented by omega on the official site, it clearly says on the dial that it is an omega branded watch produced by swatch company. if you see nothing wrong with this no problem. you just don't realize that swatch group forcing a beloved watch brand to ruin their reputation as a quality watchmaker just to earn some more cash.
> 
> and one more fact. you are making unnecessary stupid assumptions about my personality.


I can understand how some will view it as devlualing the Omega brand. Only time will tell if it has a net negative impact on how the brand is viewed and sales.


----------



## texans93

Starterstyle said:


> I also am supporting this release partly BECAUSE it makes snooty old richer than me people mad.


This one made me laugh....


----------



## doggbiter

BamAlmighty said:


> You're not wrong. Omega just incredibly devalued the Speedmaster, Moonwatch brand. Right not, limited availability and hype can sell anything, doesn't mean it is a good thing.
> 
> Nothing wrong with an Omega/Swatch collab, but they should not have made it a homage and slapped the Speemaster AND Moonwatch branding on it with a Quartz movement.
> 
> Anyone remember when Tag started putting Quartz movements in their watches and selling them for $400 at Costco? Didn't end well, did it!


Were people standing in line at Costco waiting for those Tags 2 days before they released?

You might be right, but every time Omega released another limited edition, Bond watch, or any of the umpteen other iterations of the Speedmaster over the decades, the naysayers always sounded the death knell for Omega on this board. I think they'll not just continue to survive, but thrive, despite your consternation. 

The mistake is in thinking that Rolex is the model that all watch manufacturers aspire towards. Why would Omega want their customers to sit endlessly on AD waitlists while their watches inflate on the secondary market?


----------



## Gixnic

I think some purists are having an issue with the actual branding of the watch. It literally has the Omega logo on a plastic watch which kinda cheapens the real ones.

BTW, I wonder how many people waiting in line believe they're actually buying an Omega watch?


----------



## Coldwater76

I


FL410 said:


> Actually I think this is Swatch group corporate saying, “This is what you’re going to do” and Omega dejectedly saying “Yes sir“ with dread and shame.


Seems reasonable considering the new Aqua Terra colors.

Omega is little confusing in they seem to want to be a luxury brand chasing Rolex pricing. If Omega's Speedmaster manufacturing cost is a quarter of the retail price then a large remainder of the 75% is branding. I have a few utilitarian watches that sell close to their manufacturing cost and I have a few luxury watches I own based solely on prestige. I don't convince myself that the materials or craftsmanship are worth the price I paid for my luxury watches.

I really don't care if millions of young people are opened to a whole new world of wristwatches. In fact I like felling unique. The bottom line for me is this release makes Omega more ubiquitous which is desirable for an Apple Watch but never a luxury brand.


----------



## doggbiter

Gixnic said:


> It literally has the Omega logo on a plastic watch which kinda cheapens the real ones.


Kind of an elitist take but oh well. 

Does "Ferrari" being on a plastic keychain cheapen Ferraris? Does "Rolex" being embroidered on a hat cheapen its brand? Do you really think the people clamoring for these are going to think they actually have the equivalent of a real Speedmaster Pro?

I'm still gonna go out on a limb and guess that most you who don't like this marketing collaboration didn't like the brand before and aren't going to like the brand after.


----------



## CNJ

I'm trying to gauge whether it will be worth it to make the (30min drive + tolls + parking) trip to NYC tomorrow morning. 

I heard rumors that ~100,000 watches may be available at launch worldwide. That leaves close to 1K for each store if true and also assumes that each of the 110 swatch stores will get identical quantities. My uneducated guess would be that stores will have 50-100 of each variant and maybe more of some than others. I screenshotted the image below from an OF post that shows large boxes in the background of the swatch store display. 

Has anyone done any sleuthing or successful information gathering related to available inventory on 3/26? Has anyone else seen large mysterious boxes in a corner of the swatch stores or something along those lines that may indicate availability? I would hate to head into the city early (not insanely early) on 3/26 just to find out that 200 watches total were allocated per store and see that 100 people are in line ahead of me. Especially when they will be available online as early as 1-2 weeks from now (again according to some rumors). 

Thoughts? Anyone have any info particularly related to NYC lines or which of the 5 participating NYC swatch locations to head to?


----------



## MONTANTK

Wish I lived closer to NYC. Might have to reach out to a few friends for a favor. Sure it’s not a real Omega but it’s still pretty darn cool


----------



## dancl82

I need to go to Oxford street London tomorrow morning anyway to pick a few things up. Will check out the swatch line situation. It’s only 30min away for me


----------



## dstfno

doggbiter said:


> Kind of an elitist take but oh well.
> 
> Does "Ferrari" being on a plastic keychain cheapen Ferraris? Does "Rolex" being embroidered on a hat cheapen its brand? Do you really think the people clamoring for these are going to think they actually have the equivalent of a real Speedmaster Pro?
> 
> I'm still gonna go out on a limb and guess that most you who don't like this marketing collaboration didn't like the brand before and aren't going to like the brand after.


This is quite an inaccurate comparison that doesn't make any sense. It should be more like having the Ferrari logo on the hood of a Fiat or a Lamborghini logo on the hood of a Skoda.


----------



## Nocam

I look at it this way - this is just another iteration of the Speedmaster, except it's being made by Swatch, with Swatch materials and therefore Swatch pricing. Sorry to those that are complaining about it cheapening the brand. This family member is entering the household whether you like it or not.


----------



## JimmyBoots

CNJ said:


> I'm trying to gauge whether it will be worth it to make the (30min drive + tolls + parking) trip to NYC tomorrow morning.
> 
> I heard rumors that ~100,000 watches may be available at launch worldwide. That leaves close to 1K for each store if true and also assumes that each of the 110 swatch stores will get identical quantities. My uneducated guess would be that stores will have 50-100 of each variant and maybe more of some than others. I screenshotted the image below from an OF post that shows large boxes in the background of the swatch store display.
> 
> Has anyone done any sleuthing or successful information gathering related to available inventory on 3/26? Has anyone else seen large mysterious boxes in a corner of the swatch stores or something along those lines that may indicate availability? I would hate to head into the city early (not insanely early) on 3/26 just to find out that 200 watches total were allocated per store and see that 100 people are in line ahead of me. Especially when they will be available online as early as 1-2 weeks from now (again according to some rumors).
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone have any info particularly related to NYC lines or which of the 5 participating NYC swatch locations to head to?
> View attachment 16520879


I’ll be at the downtown fidi store early tmrw unless there is some indication that the lines will be unreasonable. Then I’ll just sleep in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic

Nocam said:


> I look at it this way - this is just another iteration of the Speedmaster, except it's being made by Swatch, with Swatch materials and therefore Swatch pricing. Sorry to those that are complaining about it cheapening the brand. This family member is entering the household whether you like it or not.


I'm curious and not being condescending, but would you buy this Swatch Speedmaster if it didn't have the Omega and Speedmaster logo all over it?


----------



## debicks

Gixnic said:


> I'm curious and not being condescending, but would you buy this Swatch Speedmaster if it didn't have the Omega and Speedmaster logo all over it?


Good question! I would, but I suspect there would be a lot less hype around it and less people would buy it. I think a huge part of its appeal is that it's Omega branded.


----------



## CT07

CNJ said:


> I'm trying to gauge whether it will be worth it to make the (30min drive + tolls + parking) trip to NYC tomorrow morning.
> 
> I heard rumors that ~100,000 watches may be available at launch worldwide. That leaves close to 1K for each store if true and also assumes that each of the 110 swatch stores will get identical quantities. My uneducated guess would be that stores will have 50-100 of each variant and maybe more of some than others. I screenshotted the image below from an OF post that shows large boxes in the background of the swatch store display.
> 
> Has anyone done any sleuthing or successful information gathering related to available inventory on 3/26? Has anyone else seen large mysterious boxes in a corner of the swatch stores or something along those lines that may indicate availability? I would hate to head into the city early (not insanely early) on 3/26 just to find out that 200 watches total were allocated per store and see that 100 people are in line ahead of me. Especially when they will be available online as early as 1-2 weeks from now (again according to some rumors).
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone have any info particularly related to NYC lines or which of the 5 participating NYC swatch locations to head to?
> View attachment 16520879


Same but I'm like an hour drive. Trying to figure it out also.

Do you know if WTC or Grand Central allow foot traffic at night? I figured maybe those two would be the best spots since Grand Central says it closes from 2-5AM figured peolpe can't line up overnight as easily and WTC says "Oculus street level access is limited overnight from 1:00 am to 5:00 am." So idk if that means people are still allowed in that area overnight. I would think Time Square would be a nightmare cause people could line up right now and probably are.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Gixnic said:


> I'm curious and not being condescending, but would you buy this Swatch Speedmaster if it didn't have the Omega and Speedmaster logo all over it?
> 
> View attachment 16520944


Well, not that specific yellow one, but...yes.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Who's going to be the first to design/sell a stainless case for these?


----------



## doggbiter

dstfno said:


> This is quite an inaccurate comparison that doesn't make any sense. It should be more like having the Ferrari logo on the hood of a Fiat or a Lamborghini logo on the hood of a Skoda.


The only inaccuracy is people conflating a plastic quartz watch as a direct competition to an historically iconic mechanical chronograph and thinking that the availability of one is somehow going to impact the desirability of the other.


----------



## Nocam

Gixnic said:


> I'm curious and not being condescending, but would you buy this Swatch Speedmaster if it didn't have the Omega and Speedmaster logo all over it?
> 
> View attachment 16520944


Probably not, and thats because it would then be a Swatch chronograph not a Swatch Speedmaster. Would this design even exist in the Swatch catalogue without Omega's blessing/approval/partnership? I think not.


----------



## dstfno

doggbiter said:


> The only inaccuracy is people conflating a plastic quartz watch as a direct competition to an historically iconic mechanical chronograph and thinking that the availability of one is somehow going to impact the desirability of the other.


It's not about competition or desirability but brand perception.


----------



## anaplian

It's worth noting that the Moonswatch is useless as an actual chronograph - no minute-level markings on the hour totaliser.


----------



## Butzi911!!

Still 2 days to get your bids in. Don't miss out


----------



## 2500M_Sub

So I am not going to Miami tomorrow to try and get two of the Moonswatches. That location is not opening early, they open at 11am and they are having a dang three day music festival around there which starts at noon. Parking is already a nightmare and with them not opening early not even going to try. Will wait for online sales to open up. Oh well. Also had to call Swatch customer service to get this info as they could not be bothered to answer the phone or respond to emails at the Miami store. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13

Swatch perfected the subdial spacing on the speedy!


----------



## doggbiter

dstfno said:


> It's not about competition or desirability but brand perception.


So I'll guess that the perception that you are referring to is that a luxury watch maker can't make or associate with an entry level option without sacrificing some or all of its precious luxury prestige?

Interesting thing is perceptions change over time and not always for the worse. There is certainly some risk to Omega from this collaboration, but I don't think it outweighs the potential gains in the long run. Maybe its time the industry was shaken up a little.


----------



## dstfno

doggbiter said:


> So I'll guess that the perception that you are referring to is that a luxury watch maker can't make or associate with an entry level option without sacrificing some or all of its precious luxury prestige?
> 
> Interesting thing is perceptions change over time and not always for the worse. There is certainly some risk to Omega from this collaboration, but I don't think it outweighs the potential gains in the long run. Maybe its time the industry was shaken up a little.


Yes, that is exactly my point. Brand focus is very important, that is the reason why groups sell their products under different names, all targeted at their specific clientele. Any marketing handbook will state that keeping your brands (identities) separate, especially the high end ones, is crucial for their success. 

While it remains to be seen what the effect of this release will be it is certainly not an orthodox move.


----------



## gaizka

So where( globally) is the first Swatch to open on Saturday?


----------



## mougino

anaplian said:


> It's worth noting that the Moonswatch is useless as an actual chronograph - no minute-level markings on the hour totaliser.












That being said, the Swatch Megastore on the Champs Elysée is less than 20mn by train from home. I'm thinking to go there after breakfast so 2h before opening (8am for 10am).
I have zero idea how many will be in stock and/or if there'll be a queue. I'll try to post pictures of the event and of the watches if I get ones (just to fuel haters' hate haha, life is full of small joys )


----------



## mougino

gaizka said:


> So where( globally) is the first Swatch to open on Saturday?


That would be Sidney & Melbourne stores if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

alllexandru said:


> Everyoane who’s is *****ing about it, the move on this collaboration is already a huge hit on the market, 8 out of 10 will buy these MoonSwatches
> 
> Then everyone will have a Speedy to brag about it, some of them will step later and buy the 3861 or other Speedy’s but for sure now all the people related more or less to watches are discussing about this.
> 
> For watch world this is a fun way to play with Speedmasters cmon
> 
> Take it as it is, a collection full with flavor and colors.


On point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

dstfno said:


> Yes, that is exactly my point. Brand focus is very important, that is the reason why groups sell their products under different names, all targeted at their specific clientele. Any marketing handbook will state that keeping your brands (identities) separate, especially the high end ones, is crucial for their success.
> 
> While it remains to be seen what the effect of this release will be it is certainly not an orthodox move.


Agreed. It is not orthodox but that is also what makes it exciting. Some of the greatest successes in history have also come from people breaking with orthodoxy and traditional thinking by thinking outside of the box.

In the end, this is most likely a tempest in a teapot. Omega will likely gain nor lose anything from this experiment but Swatch will likely sell a buttload of affordable plastic watches in the meantime.


----------



## Gixnic

Swatch is going to make out like gangbusters. Omega? ...to be determined


----------



## phillycheez

I don't know what all the hoopla is about. Omega is not like Rolex. They never was or will be. I mean come on... Omega literally has watches that say "007" on it. This collaboration with swatch will not hurt their brand. What's great is getting the younger crowd into non-smart watches. That benefits the future of the industry.

I would have killed to get such a cool watch in middle school or high school. Omega pretty much guaranteeing future clients for the "real" speedmaster.


----------



## appophylite

Gixnic said:


> I'm curious and not being condescending, but would you buy this Swatch Speedmaster if it didn't have the Omega and Speedmaster logo all over it?


I personally? If it kept the design and the MoonSwatch name (I think it adds tongue-in-cheek humor and homage, and without the Omega Logo and Speedmaster Logo, it becomes an inside joke) - Yes! I'd expect the price to come down - I'd be a buyer at $150 or less under those circumstances - if nothing else but to get the velcro strap at a lower cost than the Omega one they sell for the official Speedmaster line.




Gixnic said:


> I think some purists are having an issue with the actual branding of the watch. It literally has the Omega logo on a plastic watch which kinda cheapens the real ones.
> 
> BTW, I wonder how many people waiting in line believe they're actually buying an Omega watch?
> 
> View attachment 16520878


I can't speak to those who think they are getting an ACTUAL Omega - people will think what they want to think, as the 13 - 19+ threads on the Omega x Swatch show that the thoughts on the watch are all across the spectrum. That said, I still struggle to see The Cheapening that is being heralded. I actually see this as quite clever licensing:




























Land Rover, Ducati, Ferrari, Lamborghini, CLAAS - must be losing sleep thinking about how their logo slapped on some chunks of plastic may be cheapening their respective brands right?   . I know, the DIRECT comparison would be, as some people have described, say Fiat making a Panda and slapping a Ferrari Logo on it and saying it is a Ferrari, but let's think about it from a slightly different perspective. Lego wants to sell product. Lego knows that kids love cars, so Lego wants to sell car model kits. Lego goes to Ferrari and says, "Let us use your logo (we'll pay you a license for the use) and we'll make the most accurate model we can, at $X price-point'. Ferrari, other than getting some licensing money, doesn't REALLY benefit in the short run on this, but they agree and Lego makes the model. That model ends up in the hands of a kid (or a man-child ) and is built and appreciated. That kid can't afford a Ferrari, and can't drive one, but they can appreciate the design, and the styles. That kid will grow up and if/when they have the money in their pocket, they may be able to buy that Ferrari - at that point, would not the price of slapping their logo on a cheap plastic toy come back to pay dividends to Ferrari? I would posit that it is no different here. The Swatch is NOT an Omega, though it does have the Omega branding and logo all over it. But I can buy one for the cheeky fun of it. My child may want it, and I can let them wear it into the ground guilt free. The fond memories of 'Daddy's MoonSwatch' live in the child's memory, and when they are older, they look and see that Daddy has the ACTUAL Speedmaster on his wrist. Maybe it piques their interest in watches a bit more, and maybe seeing that, I hand them down MY Speedy, and/or I (or they) buy a new one for themselves and start a new story - in the same manner, wouldn't that pay dividends back to Omega, creating a new generation of interest, and future revenue?

Personally, I think what is telling is the order of the names on the logo: Omega BY Swatch. That order tells you it is an Omega homage, with Omega licensing made by Swatch. If the order was reversed, it doesn't change anything about the physical watch itself, but Swatch BY Omega WOULD be grounds for questioning what Omega was thinking deciding to build a plastic quartz watch and label it an Omega? It may seem a minor distinction, but there IS a distinction to how they chose to do that.


----------



## BobMartian

Did Swatch x Omega collab just to make a Tiffany blue mission to Uranus?


----------



## PFEN

mougino said:


> Je n'ai aucune idée du nombre de personnes qui seront en stock et/ou s'il y aura une file d'attente. Je vais essayer de poster des photos de l'événement et des montres si j'en ai (juste pour alimenter la haine des haineux haha, la vie est pleine de petites joies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



_bon courage & don't lose patience_


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

phillycheez said:


> I don't know what all the hoopla is about. Omega is not like Rolex. They never was or will be. I mean come on... Omega literally has watches that say "007" on it. This collaboration with swatch will not hurt their brand. What's great is getting the younger crowd into non-smart watches. That benefits the future of the industry.
> 
> I would have killed to get such a cool watch in middle school or high school. Omega pretty much guaranteeing future clients for the "real" speedmaster.


Exactly. People seem to be waay to ‘concerned’ on behalf of Omega. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

appophylite said:


> I personally? If it kept the design and the MoonSwatch name (I think it adds tongue-in-cheek humor and homage, and without the Omega Logo and Speedmaster Logo, it becomes an inside joke) - Yes! I'd expect the price to come down - I'd be a buyer at $150 or less under those circumstances - if nothing else but to get the velcro strap at a lower cost than the Omega one they sell for the official Speedmaster line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak to those who think they are getting an ACTUAL Omega - people will think what they want to think, as the 13 - 19+ threads on the Omega x Swatch that the thoughts are all across the spectrum. That said, I still struggle to see The Cheapening that is being heralded. I actually see this as quite clever licensing:
> 
> View attachment 16521345
> 
> 
> View attachment 16521346
> 
> 
> View attachment 16521347
> 
> 
> Land Rover, Ducati, Ferrari, Lamborghini, CLAAS - must be losing sleep thinking about how their logo slapped on some chunks of plastic may be cheapening their respective brands right?   . I know, the DIRECT comparison would be, as some people have described, say Fiat making a Panda and slapping a Ferrari Logo on it and saying it is a Ferrari, but let's think about it from a slightly different perspective. Lego wants to sell product. Lego knows that kids love cars, so Lego wants to sell car model kits. Lego goes to Ferrari and says, "Let us use your Logo (we'll pay you a license for the use) and we'll make the most accurate model we can, at $X pricepoint'. Ferrari, other than getting some licensing money, doesn't REALLY benefit in the short run on this, but they agree and Lego makes the model. That model ends up in the hands of a kid (or a man-child ) and is built and appreciated. That kid can't afford a Ferrari, and can't drive one, but they can appreciate the design, and the styles. That kid will grow up and if/when they have the money in their pocket, they may be able to buy that Ferrari - at that point, would not the price of slapping their logo on a cheap plastic toy come back to pay dividends to Ferrari? I would posit that it is no different here. the Swatch is NOT an Omega, though it does have the Omega branding and Logo all over it. But I can buy one for the cheeky fun of it. My child may want it, and I can let them wear it into the ground guilt free. The fond memories of 'Daddy's MoonSwatch' live in the child's memory, and when they are older, they look and see that Daddy has the ACTUAL Speedmaster on his wrist. Maybe it piques their interest in watches a bit more, and maybe, seeing that, either I hand them down MY Speedy, and even possibly go out and buy myself a new one, OR I, or they buy a new one for themselves and start a new story - in the same manner, wouldn't that pay dividends back to Omega, creating a new generation of interest, and future revenue?
> 
> Personally, I think what is telling is the Order of the names on the Logo: Omega BY Swatch. That orrder tells you it is an Omega Homage, with Omega Licensing made by Swatch. If the Order was reversed, it doesn't change anything about the physical watch itself, but Swatch BY Omega WOULD be grounds for questioning what Omega was thinking deciding to build a plastic quartz watch and label it an Omega? It may seem a minor distinction, but there IS a distinction to how they chose to do that.



Well said!


----------



## filetress

BobMartian said:


> Did Swatch x Omega collab just to make a Tiffany blue mission to Uranus?


Yes.


----------



## JimmyBoots

As we get closer to the release of these, there is real excitement out there. Not just from the hardened watch guys (us) but from people that would have otherwise never looked at Omega. 

I think this will be a huge positive event for the brand and the industry in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic

The Omega jokes are already writing themselves all over social media.


----------



## PFEN

do you see one who is worried?


----------



## MrDisco99

phillycheez said:


> I mean come on... Omega literally has watches that say "007" on it.


This.

I think some people here take the Omega brand way more seriously than it should be.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

BobMartian said:


> Did Swatch x Omega collab just to make a Tiffany blue mission to Uranus?


This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

MrDisco99 said:


> This.
> 
> I think some people here take the Omega brand way more seriously than it should be.


I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


----------



## dacd4134

FL410 said:


> I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
> How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


Stop buying watches as investments or status symbols and, respectfully, it won't matter.


----------



## alllexandru

Again, for all *****ing to each on his own but like it or not it is history written in front of our eyes


----------



## appophylite

dacd4134 said:


> Stop buying watches as investments or status symbols and, respectfully, it won't matter.


----------



## Nocam

FL410 said:


> I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
> How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


Toxic


----------



## doggbiter

Come on, mods, let's close all the moonswatch threads, so all we have left is "Why won't my Rolex AD call me back to update me on the waitlist?" threads.


----------



## Madrossi

FL410 said:


> I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
> How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


Take that stick out of Uranus bro!!
🤣


----------



## Nippero

FL410 said:


> I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
> How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


I have the poor man's $24,600 gold Speedmaster. I am excited for this collaboration and will get a few myself if they're not too hard to obtain online later.

EDIT: I just realized I made a similar post earlier in this same thread. We're really going in circles here eh.


----------



## MrDisco99

FL410 said:


> I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
> How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


See my earlier post upthread about $80K gold Speedmasters.

And no, I don't own any Omega or Swatch. But I might actually buy this one. I'm thinking that's exactly what Omega/Swatch wants to happen. Omega's market share is falling. They want to attract new people to the brand. For better or worse, this is a means to that end.

Swatch Group is a multinational corporation. You and I are just potential buyers to them. We give them money and they give us a watch. That's it. We don't owe each other anything more than that. If your $80K gold Speedmaster is somehow worth less to you now than it was last week, well, that's on you for thinking you got more than a watch.


----------



## roybiv99

Could this be an early April Fools?? 🤨


----------



## joseph80

Is it going to be acceptable to post the moonSwatch in the Omega forum?🤔


----------



## Madrossi

Update from Sydney: I'm not getting one 🤣
The queue has like thousands of people, I'm not staying. At least I live nearby

. I got here at 8 30am


----------



## FJR1971

Madrossi said:


> Update from Sydney: I'm not getting one 🤣
> The queue has like thousands of people, I'm not staying. At least I live nearby
> 
> . I got here at 8 30am


Someone just posted a video from Sydney on reddit- absolutely insane. London was crazy too I saw as well.

Can't wait until we start seeing some pictures and don't have to talk about it any more.


----------



## PJitz

Melbourne is completely nuts as well


----------



## iyr31

If I was not isolating with Covid :-/, I’d have gone to my local Swatch shop - which is one of the shops selling them - just to see how big the queue is… I might buy one in a few weeks.


----------



## chaosman

this might be some of the most brilliant marketing in watch history


----------



## Madrossi

Complete disaster, they sold out in 5 minutes. People waiting since yesterday couldn't get it. It seems stock was pretty low


----------



## Cod Holliday

phillycheez said:


> I don't know what all the hoopla is about. Omega is not like Rolex. They never was or will be. I mean come on... Omega literally has watches that say "007" on it. This collaboration with swatch will not hurt their brand. What's great is getting the younger crowd into non-smart watches. That benefits the future of the industry.
> 
> I would have killed to get such a cool watch in middle school or high school. Omega pretty much guaranteeing future clients for the "real" speedmaster.


I'd take the 007 over this


----------



## Timez

Madrossi said:


> Complete disaster, they sold out in 5 minutes. People waiting since yesterday couldn't get it. It seems stock was pretty low


Serious? That’s nuts, so glad I didn’t decide to go and queue there now in Sydney CBD


----------



## Cod Holliday

Timez said:


> Serious? That’s nuts, so glad I didn’t decide to go and queue there now in Sydney CBD


That's not very encouraging. I was planning to goto our local Swatch store tomrorow AM which is inside a crazy busy mall with nasty parking.


----------



## matlt

Think this is an awesome move in my opinion. Someone posted that omega will never be rolex. Here’s to hoping they never want to be. Keep innovating, keep marketing to everyone and anyone, at all income levels.
If my $2800 speedy pro loses value due to a similar looking $260 watch, I chose the wrong watch. Personally, I’d prefer that people think the item on my wrist is a $260 watch not worth stealing.
I’ll eventually buy a moon and possibly earth just as gimmicks to add to my speedy.
Also, personally I think this watch has as right to carry the speedmaster name as any of the reduced or other oddball models. Great move on Omega’s part to make an iconic design available to all.


----------



## MrChristopher

PJitz said:


> Melbourne is completely nuts as well


I was thinking about driving over to Chadstone from the northern suburbs (fair drive).
I take it I shouldn't bother?


----------



## PJitz

MrChristopher said:


> I was thinking about driving over to Chadstone from the northern suburbs (fair drive).
> I take it I shouldn't bother?


Yeah, nope.

My guess at least 5k people there at 8:30 (9 o’clock opening).


----------



## 007Stu

Swatch just changed the limit to 1 per person , just put them up online and let everybody order them and ship them as they are available til the surge dies down imo


----------



## CNJ

Here's the @Swatch update. But yes, now 1 per person. They reassure everyone that they will be available online soon and are not limited...


----------



## Mr.V1984

matlt said:


> Think this is an awesome move in my opinion. Someone posted that omega will never be rolex. Here’s to hoping they never want to be. Keep innovating, keep marketing to everyone and anyone, at all income levels.
> If my $2800 speedy pro loses value due to a similar looking $260 watch, I chose the wrong watch. Personally, I’d prefer that people think the item on my wrist is a $260 watch not worth stealing.
> I’ll eventually buy a moon and possibly earth just as gimmicks to add to my speedy.
> Also, personally I think this watch has as right to carry the speedmaster name as any of the reduced or other oddball models. Great move on Omega’s part to make an iconic design available to all.


Great point but I don’t think Omega really had any say in the matter. As we know the Swatch group owns Omega and they can do as they please with any of their brands. Am I wrong and there is more to it than that?


----------



## Dohnut

I was planning on a 1hr 15min train ride into London tomorrow at 6:30am, even bought my ticket. Not going to bother now. I’m hearing crowds of 100+ already and low stock rumours.

I can wait.


----------



## PJitz

Word is there will be another drop next weekend, and online to follow


----------



## matlt

Mr.V1984 said:


> Great point but I don’t think Omega really had any say in the matter. As we know the Swatch group owns Omega and they can do as they please with any of their brands. Am I wrong and there is more to it than that?


Swatch certainly owns Omega, but I would hesitate to say they don’t have a say in the decisions, any decisions, whether it bears the omega name or not. Other than ETA, Omega is the heavy hitter in the group


----------



## PJitz

Hope they can scale up production!


----------



## mhou

FJR1971 said:


> Someone just posted a video from Sydney on reddit- absolutely insane. London was crazy too I saw as well.
> 
> Can't wait until we start seeing some pictures and don't have to talk about it any more.


Any links?
Was going to pop in to one of the London stores and try my luck as I'll be in the area, but at this rate, probably won't bother.


----------



## MrChristopher

matlt said:


> If my $2800 speedy pro loses value due to a similar looking $260 watch, I chose the wrong watch.


I don't think the value of your Speedy will go down because people know they're not the same product.
HWG didn't hurt the value of the Submariner by releasing the BlackBay - it actually had the opposite effect since it positioned the Submariner as the superior alternative. All of the Submariner copies out there have had the same effect. Imitation helps the perceived value the original product, it doesn't undermine it


matlt said:


> Great move on Omega’s part to make an iconic design available to all.


100%. Everyones looking at the Moonwatch this week. That level of interest will flow into Omega's product line for those who can afford it.


----------



## appophylite

matlt said:


> If my $2800 speedy pro loses value due to a similar looking $260 watch, I chose the wrong watch.


Exactly, except I'm not worried about resale - I bought my Speedmaster Pro for ME! Barring extreme extenuating circumstances, that watch dies with me (or passes on to my kid(s)). I'm more concerned about how bummed I'll be in my own mind if the new prices dropped below what I paid for mine and I regret purchasing when I did (Naaah! Excuse to buy a new one!  )



Mr.V1984 said:


> Great point but I don’t think Omega really had any say in the matter. As we know the Swatch group owns Omega and they can do as they please with any of their brands. Am I wrong and there is more to it than that?


Can't remember who, but someone did an article or a Youtube video where it was revealed that management at Omega was initially against this idea, but they eventually came around. Swatch Group does own Omega, but I suspect that if Omega REALLY wanted to hold to their guns, they could have/would have kiboshed this collaboration. Swatch Group has multiple brands and, up until now, Swatch Group has been careful to make sure that the brands don't tread on one another. Hamilton and Tissot are competing in the same price point, but they maintain brand uniqueness with regard to dial and case designs (the movements are one and the same with different embellishments). Longines stays in a pricing tier above them, but below Omega and aren't allowed to use the Co-axial movements. Omega maintains the exclusive 007 Licensing for the Seamaster 300 range, Moonwatch branding, etc... SG, even though they own Omega HAD to have promised SOMETHING in the background to get Omega's green-light on the collaboration - my guess is either a bump in capital for this or the coming year, a direct share of the revenue from the Omega X Swatch, or something similar.


----------



## MrChristopher

mhou said:


> Any links?
> Was going to pop in to one of the London stores and try my luck as I'll be in the area, but at this rate, probably won't bother.


Just got a call from a friend who thought he'd try his luck with the Melbourne Swatch store. The queue is stretching the length of the entire shopping centre (or "mall" for Americans - and this is the largest one in the southern hemisphere). He estimates about 800 meters (aka "a half a mile") and over a thousand people in line. Police have been called in to keep people orderly.
Anyone arriving now is walking away.

Just found this link:


----------



## EncounterID

Just came back from the swatch store in Houston. Only 70 or 75 piece available. One per person. There’s already a line of around 50. Associate said they will get more in but not sure when. My aim for the moon and Jupiter will not happen tomorrow 😭🤣😭


----------



## JimmyBoots

Well, here is what drives this craziness. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supermarketoflove

Love these. Not gonna camp out for it tho. I don’t see the fuss about spreading swatch too far or in devaluing the speedy brand. reckon it’s win win, if you are buying either watch you know where the value lies in the swatch kitsch or the omega precision


----------



## Nippero

JimmyBoots said:


> Well, here is what drives this craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol what a scumbag, hopefully the bidders all back out.


----------



## boldtext

Swatch is signaling very clearly that whoever wants one will be able to eventually get one. Hopefully that causes many people to decide to just wait till the next drop, keeping resale prices (relatively) low.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

matlt said:


> If my $2800 speedy pro loses value due to a similar looking $260 watch, I chose the wrong watch.


Lol, what $2800 Speedy Pro? There is no such thing. Maybe that’s what you paid a while back but congratulations, your Moonwatch has significantly appreciated since then.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Rasmusbjensen said:


> This
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't call it Tiffany Blue...


----------



## Stirling Moss

JimmyBoots said:


> Well, here is what drives this craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to see a receipt that that transaction actually happens. And is not part of a money laundering scheme!


----------



## luth_ukail

Anyone knows whats the actual ocasion that Omega and Swatch pick the date 26th fpr the release? I mean anything significant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrChristopher

So early reports from Melbourne today are that they sold out in 2 hours and had nowhere near enough units to cover demand. They want you to spend your Saturday participating in a glorified marketing stunt without having to pay you. It's clickbait.

My advice to my oversea fellow watch-nerds is camp out overnight if you really want one. But if you're not in the first few hundred then don't waste your Saturday in a huge line because in all likelihood....


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Nocam

wild - this will likely push the online release far into the future


----------



## dan360

I thought people eating paint chips was just a myth but evidently that was wrong.


----------



## Mr.V1984

matlt said:


> Swatch certainly owns Omega, but I would hesitate to say they don’t have a say in the decisions, any decisions, whether it bears the omega name or not. Other than ETA, Omega is the heavy hitter in the group





appophylite said:


> Exactly, except I'm not worried about resale - I bought my Speedmaster Pro for ME! Barring extreme extenuating circumstances, that watch dies with me (or passes on to my kid(s)). I'm more concerned about how bummed I'll be in my own mind if the new prices dropped below what I paid for mine and I regret purchasing when I did (Naaah! Excuse to buy a new one!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember who, but someone did an article or a Youtube video where it was revealed that management at Omega was initially against this idea, but they eventually came around. Swatch Group does own Omega, but I suspect that if Omega REALLY wanted to hold to their guns, they could have/would have kiboshed this collaboration. Swatch Group has multiple brands and, up until now, Swatch Group has been careful to make sure that the brands don't tread on one another. Hamilton and Tissot are competing in the same price point, but they maintain brand uniqueness with regard to dial and case designs (the movements are one and the same with different embellishments). Longines stays in a pricing tier above them, but below Omega and aren't allowed to use the Co-axial movements. Omega maintains the exclusive 007 Licensing for the Seamaster 300 range, Moonwatch branding, etc... SG, even though they own Omega HAD to have promised SOMETHING in the background to get Omega's green-light on the collaboration - my guess is either a bump in capital for this or the coming year, a direct share of the revenue from the Omega X Swatch, or something similar.


Your probably both right. I guess I simplified for myself but that would have been a entertaining conversation between Omega and Swatch CEOs to listen in to. 
Swatch: Good morning. Just to let you know, swatch group is moving forward with the plan for a moon style watch. 
Omega: Great. What are we thinking to call it? Moon master? Lunar Pro? 
Swatch: Well, Swatch will be on the dial. We will also use Speedmaster on it. 
Omega: Okay……..
Swatch: Yeah and Omega branding will also be on it. It’s going to be Quartz and under 300 USD. 
Omega: ……………………………………
Next thing you’d most likely hear is the sound of a cell phone slamming against an office door. 😆


----------



## mefuzzy

FL410 said:


> I don’t know. A $26,000 gold Speedmaster seems pretty serious to me. Or an $80,000 white gold 321 Speedmaster seems a little serious.
> How many current Omegas do you own? Or will the plastic toy Speedmaster be your first?


So I presume Omega should also stop producing the base Moonwatch because a 5k Moonwatch would seriously devalue a 80k piece.

Patek, AP and Rolex would also do well to stop doing stainless steel base models given it devalues their gold pieces?

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## matlt

appophylite said:


> Exactly, except I'm not worried about resale - I bought my Speedmaster Pro for ME! Barring extreme extenuating circumstances, that watch dies with me (or passes on to my kid(s)). I'm more concerned about how bummed I'll be in my own mind if the new prices dropped below what I paid for mine and I regret purchasing when I did (Naaah! Excuse to buy a new one!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember who, but someone did an article or a Youtube video where it was revealed that management at Omega was initially against this idea, but they eventually came around. Swatch Group does own Omega, but I suspect that if Omega REALLY wanted to hold to their guns, they could have/would have kiboshed this collaboration. Swatch Group has multiple brands and, up until now, Swatch Group has been careful to make sure that the brands don't tread on one another. Hamilton and Tissot are competing in the same price point, but they maintain brand uniqueness with regard to dial and case designs (the movements are one and the same with different embellishments). Longines stays in a pricing tier above them, but below Omega and aren't allowed to use the Co-axial movements. Omega maintains the exclusive 007 Licensing for the Seamaster 300 range, Moonwatch branding, etc... SG, even though they own Omega HAD to have promised SOMETHING in the background to get Omega's green-light on the collaboration - my guess is either a bump in capital for this or the coming year, a direct share of the revenue from the Omega X Swatch, or something similar.





SlCKB0Y said:


> Lol, what $2800 Speedy Pro? There is no such thing. Maybe that’s what you paid a while back but congratulations, your Moonwatch has significantly appreciated since then.


Bought new 11 years ago. Wanting to say a typical decent discount rate for a new 1861 (if there’s any left) is around 3600 now. Multiple price increases since I bought mine. Not much appreciation, as I wear and enjoy mine, and it shows.


----------



## mefuzzy

appophylite said:


> Exactly, except I'm not worried about resale - I bought my Speedmaster Pro for ME! Barring extreme extenuating circumstances, that watch dies with me (or passes on to my kid(s)). I'm more concerned about how bummed I'll be in my own mind if the new prices dropped below what I paid for mine and I regret purchasing when I did (Naaah! Excuse to buy a new one!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember who, but someone did an article or a Youtube video where it was revealed that management at Omega was initially against this idea, but they eventually came around. Swatch Group does own Omega, but I suspect that if Omega REALLY wanted to hold to their guns, they could have/would have kiboshed this collaboration. Swatch Group has multiple brands and, up until now, Swatch Group has been careful to make sure that the brands don't tread on one another. Hamilton and Tissot are competing in the same price point, but they maintain brand uniqueness with regard to dial and case designs (the movements are one and the same with different embellishments). Longines stays in a pricing tier above them, but below Omega and aren't allowed to use the Co-axial movements. Omega maintains the exclusive 007 Licensing for the Seamaster 300 range, Moonwatch branding, etc... SG, even though they own Omega HAD to have promised SOMETHING in the background to get Omega's green-light on the collaboration - my guess is either a bump in capital for this or the coming year, a direct share of the revenue from the Omega X Swatch, or something similar.


I think that was Fratello, that the Historian at Omega was initially hesitant but eventually came around, I presume after the top dogs told him the bundles and bundles of cash they gonna make.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555

Hamburg madness. Queue of few hundred metres.
My rough guess is like 400-500 currently. I will not wait. 
In 10-15 min another 50 people came...


----------



## MrChristopher

Rocky555 said:


> Hamburg madness. Queue of few hundred metres.
> My rough guess is like 400-500 currently. I will not wait.


Good call. We sold out in 150 minutes with one sales person.
Assuming they enforced 1 unit per customer like they say, I'm generously estimating they couldn't have stocked more than 75 units (assuming a brutal 2 minutes per customer). Realistically they probably had less than that.

Of course they could always go up the line and warn the people well past their allocation amount that they're going to miss out - but they want a queue.


----------



## Rocky555

MrChristopher said:


> Good call. We sold out in 150 minutes with one sales person.
> Assuming is was 1 per customer like they say, I'm generously estimating they couldn't have stocked more than 75 units (assuming a brutal 2 minutes per customer). Realistically they probably had less than that.


My colleague will come and take my place... I don't see him walking out of the store with piece but his choice to wait 4h for nothing.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

MrChristopher said:


> Good call. We sold out in 150 minutes with one sales person.
> Assuming they enforced 1 unit per customer like they say, I'm generously estimating they couldn't have stocked more than 75 units (assuming a brutal 2 minutes per customer). Realistically they probably had less than that.
> 
> Of course they could always go up the line and warn the people well past their allocation amount that they're going to miss out - but they want a queue.


Yep. Either its on purpose they dont ‘warn’ people or the sales staff havent got a good enough brief from HQ as how to handle the whole thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

These stores tend to be small and staffed by one or two sales persons. I don’t think any of them will want to break the news to thousands of people. 

I already saw a video of a large crowd dashing to the store front in Taipei. Nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquamoeba

Status in Brussels :-D


----------



## Dohnut

Twitter awash with chaotic scenes and news of very limited stock.

To launch instore only and at a few select stores is quite irresponsible really.

Glad I made the call to stay away.


----------



## dancl82

London, Hannover square has a line all the way around it 😂 
The horror on some faces when I said it’s not a limited addition 😂 
Anyway, I had errands nearby so didn’t waste too much time


----------



## j3T_

I wonder how the ratio between scalper and actual watch enthusiast is in those queue's.


----------



## Rocky555

Hamburg. On the left side queue for the watches. On the right side Ukraine war support rally.
Reality of the modern world.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Looks like it’s a wrap in London. It got too dangerous and the cops shut it down. No watches sold. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen

****ing lol @ thousands of people taking the risk to get crowd crushed over a plastic watch. People are sheep.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Terence Hakuei 白英 傑 on Instagram: "0326-2022 I'm also seen in this video so stupid that I q up for this speed master.. Taipei 101 swatch was so unorganized and irresponsible. 4 long waits including a 100 meter dash over someone's fallen Bodies in order to get this precious plastic quartz chronograph here in Taiwan.. ridiculous.. #swatch #omega #omegaswatch #oxs #omegaspeedmaster #omegaseamaster #omegawatches #swisswatch #rolex #moonwatch #omegamoonwatch #swatches #taipei101 #台北101 #瑞士錶 #fashion #hypebeast #hodinkee #watchfinder #moonswatch #omegaxswatch"


Terence Hakuei 白英 傑 shared a post on Instagram: "0326-2022 I'm also seen in this video so stupid that I q up for this speed master.. Taipei 101 swatch was so unorganized and irresponsible. 4 long waits including a 100 meter dash over someone's fallen Bodies in order to get this precious plastic...




www.instagram.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169

I was at the London Oxford St store in the queue but it was mental. Cant remember the police ****ting it down but was told there was non left and that it was pointless queuing up. 

Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y

matlt said:


> Wanting to say a typical decent discount rate for a new 1861 (if there’s any left) is around 3600 now.


Its Highly unlikely any are hanging around in ADs anymore and if you try to buy new on the grey or used market, the price increase on the new 3861s has dragged the price up of all 1861s (new and used) by a quite significant amount.

I don’t know when you last took a look at Moonwatch prices but you’re way off.


----------



## tatt169

Oxford st earlier. Some poor sods had camped out and queued overnight , hopefully those guys get their watches some other way since they had to close the shop due to H&S issues and the Met Police turning up. 

Going to turn lemons to lemonade and have a day out in central London (minus the moonswatch  ) 

Off topic but wearing my Stowa Marine today 
























Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut

With the power of social media being what it is and to create the hype Swatch did, the decision to release instore only was a mistake… on a global scale.

The product is great but it’s release has been badly managed.


----------



## Trel

I think even they misjudged how much hype. I'm sure they anticipated selling out, but not these lines around the block.


----------



## VincentG

I really thought they were going to break the mold by having a couple of thousand watches at each store and then online sales right afterwards, instead of a marketing/manufacturing genius, it turned into one big clusterf#k, dang!


----------



## MrDisco99

Regarding the limited in-store release and small numbers... I'm sure that was intentional and they wanted to create an event and something that would get their brand on the news... but I don't think they expected they would generate so much interest that police would have to shut it down.

Whatever you might think of the watch itself, this is a watershed event in watch brand marketing. When's the last time thousands of people queued up for a new watch release?


----------



## Rollieboo

greyandgreen said:


> ****ing lol @ thousands of people taking the risk to get crowd crushed over a plastic watch. People are sheep.


You big bad


----------



## zengineer

VincentG said:


> I really thought they were going to break the mold by having a couple of thousand watches at each store and then online sales right afterwards, instead of a marketing/manufacturing genius, it turned into one big clusterf#k, dang!


Once this dies down the average Boutique will probably sell 10-15 of these a week or 2 or 3 a day. You want Swatch to stock 15-18 months of normal production so everybody can get one on day 1? That is not only impractical but strategically misguided.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite

mefuzzy said:


> I think that was Fratello, that the Historian at Omega was initially hesitant but eventually came around, I presume after the top dogs told him the bundles and bundles of cash they gonna make.
> 
> Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


I think you're right - its been entertaining watching the usual Youtube talking heads go on about 'What was Omega thinking????" and then the ONE singular one so far, actually taking a bit of effort to see if they could get into the thought-space of the minds at Omega. Clearly, they wouldn't turn their opinion around on the matter unless there was a quid-pro-quo in their favor.


----------



## Technarchy

MrDisco99 said:


> Regarding the limited in-store release and small numbers... I'm sure that was intentional and they wanted to create an event and something that would get their brand on the news... but I don't think they expected they would generate so much interest that police would have to shut it down.
> 
> Whatever you might think of the watch itself, this is a watershed event in watch brand marketing. When's the last time thousands of people queued up for a new watch release?


Probably not since Apple Watch. That makes a frenzy like this a significant moment for traditional watches. To be able to rival new Apple product launch madness is no small thing.

Or…is this more a testament to flipper syndrome, “influencer” FOMO and the parasite element that has besieged watch collecting hobby? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matlt

zengineer said:


> Once this dies down the average Boutique will probably sell 10-15 of these a week or 2 or 3 a day. You want Swatch to stock 15-18 months of normal production so everybody can get one on day 1? That is not only impractical but strategically misguided.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


Exactly. What we’re seeing isn’t tens of thousands of people desperately wanting a plastic speedmaster. We’re just seeing people that enjoy the hype of social media. There’s also a significant snowball effect in these situations.
They shouldn’t have expected such high demand because the high demand is not warranted in any way whatsoever. I expected this watch to be a bit of a joke even here on these forums, with only a few of us speedy nerds even wanting one. Imo, $260 is still a lot for a quartz plastic watch. The only time I’ve ever even considered this much for a non mechanical is for garmin watches (an Apple watch would be cool too, but can’t stomach paying for a watch that becomes useless as soon as updates cease)


----------



## Rice and Gravy

FOMO

It's a plastic chrono that looks like a Speedy in interesting colors. Cool idea, but any idiot paying over $300 for this deserves to have their money lit on fire. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldwater76

Rocky555 said:


> Hamburg. On the left side queue for the watches. On the right side Ukraine war support rally.
> Reality of the modern world.


I wouldn't buy an $80 electric toothbrush without watching a Youtube review first. What if the case edges are sharp? Does it have an "in house" movement. Does it feel like a big piece of plastic on the wrist? Are the pushers functional?

Consumerism's high tide. A momentary reprieve from their existential struggles. Let them eat cake!


----------



## HeyKQ

TechDoc said:


> Let me preface my remarks by saying I am a long-time Omega customer, and considered a VIP by Omega (I get invited to very special, limited events, like tours of the NASA facilities, and free watchmaking classes, etc.). I have purchased 5 different Speedys in just the last 3-4 years. The Speedmaster Moonwatch is my favorite timepiece, for a variety of reasons. I also do like (most) of the Omega x Swatch models, at least the way they look, but underwhelmed by the actual specs.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree about this helping to groom a new generation of mechanical and luxury watch fans. That’s like saying Gucci is going to start selling $300 purses at Target, which will help Target shoppers become Gucci shoppers eventually. Imagine if Rolex announced a $300 quartz Daytona; they would never recover from the backlash. The Swatch approach to watches - colorful, playful and inexpensive - gives the Swatch group a perfect vehicle to do this, but don’t kid yourselves, this is a slam dunk winner for Swatch, and a head scratcher (or worse) for Omega. Marketing to the masses is nothing like marketing luxury brands. I read that the head historian at Omega was absolutely against this, but the masters at Swatch won the day.
> 
> I just got off the phone with my local Omega boutique, and they admitted that a bunch of Omega customers have called and emailed with very strong concerns. One even came in yesterday with a DSOM purchased a week ago, demanding a refund.
> 
> Good for Swatch, but I really don’t think this was the right move for an iconic luxury brand, like Omega, that is constantly having to remind the luxury watch market of their value, because, and let’s be honest, they don’t command the same mind share as Rolex.
> 
> I remain very torn.


Target does designer collaborations all the time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLA45fan

Just sitting poolside, only a few miles from Kennedy Space Center, listening to Holtz's "The Planets," wearing my Omega x Deep Blue SMP 300, waiting for online ordering to open up for a MoonSwatch . . .


----------



## Trel

Coldwater76 said:


> What if the case edges are sharp? Does it have an "in house" movement. Does it feel like a big piece of plastic on the wrist? Are the pushers functional?


My wife and I stopped by our local Omega boutique where they had some of the Swatch-Speedies for display (though not for sale). The staff there were shocked at the level of hype. (I think everyone is, to be fair.) My wife has her eye on the pink one and I like the tan one (Jupiter?)

I can answer your questions though: 

No, the edges are not sharp. It feels like a precision piece of molding. No huge molding seams sticking out. I'm not a fan of the strap, but since it has conventional springbars, you can put whatever you want on it. The pink one also comes with a shorter-length strap.

The colors are a little more subdued in natural light.

The movement is "in-house" made by Swatch.

The material feels very light but quite hard. It doesn't really feel like plastic. It's got a slightly grainy, matte texture, not polished. (For reference, it's 2/3rds zirconium oxide, 1/3 plastic sourced from castor oil, and some color dye) It's like when someone hands you a watch that you don't realize is titanium and for a second you're wondering why this feels like it should weigh a lot more.

The pushers are functional and feel good, not mechanical, obviously, but not mushy-soft. It stops, starts, and resets with a positive snap.


----------



## westcoastco

Very poorly organized launch in Dallas TX. Only 45 watches total. More than a 1000 people waiting outside the mall. Turned out that some people managed to enter the mall through a side entrance and lined up in front of the store. Management decided to sell all 45 to these people. Lots of disappointed fans who waited from the wee hours. I am not feeling warm feelings towards Omega and Swatch right now as a result of this.


----------



## drmdwebb

Fedev said:


> Looking forward to see some live pictures on saturday!


Live pictures? How about this: my son in line at the store in San Francisco. The line wraps the entire block. I told him that they'll probably be out by the time he gets to the front, but he's going to wait anyway.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Rocky555 said:


> Hamburg. On the left side queue for the watches. On the right side Ukraine war support rally.
> Reality of the modern world.


I commend those lining up than those protesting. 

I was thinking of lining up myself but then I heard that the lineup at our local store was already 100 long yesterday evening. 

That broke my heart.

I wanted Mercury and Jupiter bad.

My wife says I used to say that about her when we were dating (many winters ago).


----------



## Cod Holliday

I have to say someone at Swatch is getting a big promotion. 

I mean when was the last time Swatch was on this list?










I am also curious if all those WISE YouTubers are going to publish change of opinion videos about this... 

All the clever puns they thought of.

All the comparisons they drew.

Lambourghini.

Audi.

Rolex.

Apple.

Swatch ... (oh no but you dont belong there)...

Until social media and millenials tell you otherwise


----------



## BobMartian

Would you rather own a Daytona, or a MoonSwatch and take the family on vacation for a month?


----------



## yuk0nxl1

BobMartian said:


> Would you rather own a Daytona, or a MoonSwatch and take the family on vacation for a month?


Yeah but you could sell the Daytona and sent your child to college... For at 1-2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

BobMartian said:


> Would you rather own a Daytona, or a MoonSwatch and take the family on vacation for a month?


Daytona ofcourse.

Sell the Daytona in 2024 and take the family on a holiday for TWO months.


----------



## BobMartian

yuk0nxl1 said:


> Yeah but you could sell the Daytona and sent your child to college... For at 1-2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forget college. Just sell MoonSwatchs.


----------



## Laurens_D

I had friends at King of Prussia, Houston, Miami, Vegas and San Francisco.

Wrap around blocks >1k people easy.

PA got 74 pieces, MIA had ~200, Houston had ~200, Vegas had 278, SF not sure.


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Cod Holliday said:


> I commend those lining up than those protesting.
> 
> I was thinking of lining up myself but then I heard that the lineup at our local store was already 100 long yesterday evening.
> 
> That broke my heart.
> 
> I wanted Mercury and Jupiter bad.
> 
> My wife says I used to say that about her when we were dating (many winters ago).


Caption of the year this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Again, it needs to be re-iterated that these are not limited edition models. The initial production batch from Swatch is 100k pieces. They will be available online within a few weeks. Anyone with 260 USD who wants one of these will be able to get one.


----------



## Father of five

For everyone complaining about the way this launch went you must not remember Christmas 1996 and how hard it was to get the toy of the year for your kids. A $30 talking plush toy limited availability selling for thousands of dollars on the secondary market. Yep you do remember:
Tickle me Elmo










For all the people complaining about how this was handled, this is the way everything was launched before the internet. 
You lined up for 2 or 3 days for concert tickets that sold out just as you got to the front door and then a week later you did the same thing because due to demand they added another concert date.
These morons bellyaching about a plastic watch need a reality check.

In a few days I will order mine online and will have saved my stress and anger for something more fitting like politics and war.
Now everyone go enjoy your weekend


----------



## ScDevon

How much could these possibly cost to produce? I doubt human hands even touch them during manufacture except for maybe final quality control. There's nothing expensive about "ceramic castor bean oil plastic" either. It's just a Hipster marketing angle about eco-friendly plastic. I'm guessing $30 bucks at the most. The profit margin must be insane on them.


----------



## zengineer

BobMartian said:


> Would you rather own a Daytona, or a MoonSwatch and take the family on vacation for a month?


I kinda doubt that particular cross shopping scenario is happening. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

The Brits know how to do it,









Swatch closes London shops after just 30 minutes as hundreds queued


Swatch had to close its London stores today, with its Carnaby Street location being open for just half an hour, following chaotic scenes for the MoonSwatch launch.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Fedev

drmdwebb said:


> Live pictures? How about this: my son in line at the store in San Francisco. The line wraps the entire block. I told him that they'll probably be out by the time he gets to the front, but he's going to wait anyway.
> 
> View attachment 16523282


That’s the type of live pictures I’ve got to see today 😅 I hope your son gets it soon!


----------



## nathantw666

I was going to ask my son to get me a couple watches until I saw the lines in Sydney last night. Then I told him to forget about it. Thanks for posting a photo of the line in San Francisco to reaffirm my decision not to send him. 



drmdwebb said:


> Live pictures? How about this: my son in line at the store in San Francisco. The line wraps the entire block. I told him that they'll probably be out by the time he gets to the front, but he's going to wait anyway.
> 
> View attachment 16523282


----------



## Cod Holliday

New Jenni Elle video with handson...


----------



## HiggsBoson

Some of these on ebay UK at crazy, crazy prices!  








Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon (pre order) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon (pre order) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbkuiLBlkSQ/


----------



## Gixnic

With the Omega logo front and center, lots of people in line think they’re buying an actual Omega watch.


----------



## matlt

Gixnic said:


> With the Omega logo front and center, lots of people in line think they’re buying an actual Omega watch.


Anyone who would realistically be so careless with their time and money have so much that it doesn’t matter, or care so little about money that it doesn’t matter


----------



## Cod Holliday

I kind of feel proud(er) to own a real Omega today...

Maybe I am alone in this. But Yeah!


----------



## Father of five

Gixnic said:


> With the Omega logo front and center, lots of people in line think they’re buying an actual Omega watch.


Well according to the Vice President of Omega you are. Saying how the dials and hand are made by Omega the same as the current moon watch
Also the watch press were invited last week to a prerelease press party to introduce the watch to the world and it was done at Omega’s headquarters not Swatches headquarters.
Believe what you want but Omega was partner in this project not a pawn


----------



## Cod Holliday

Father of five said:


> Well according to the Vice President of Omega you are. Saying how the dials and hand are made by Omega the same as the current moon watch
> Also the watch press were invited last week to a prerelease press party to introduce the watch to the world and it was done at Omega’s headquarters no Swatches headquarters.
> Believe what you want but Omega was partner in this project not a pawn


Even better for those who got to score one. I wasn't that lucky. Its really not a problem for me either.


----------



## Coldwater76

Definitely has the mass speculation feel of the Beanie Baby craze. I wouldn't be surprised if executives at Swatch didn't have a copy of _The Great Beanie Baby Bubble_. The first two of four coda's are underway. First, a shock release designed to cement euphoria and second, supply constraint to validate the frenzy. Now we ride the wave until the bubble pops. The final phase isn't designed by Swatch but the speculators themselves....revulsion.


----------



## jason10mm

What are the odds for a Seamaster 300m version of these things next year?

I'm giving 1:1 odds  Has a swatch ever had a rotating bezel?


----------



## Chezbeeno

Father of five said:


> Well according to the Vice President of Omega you are. Saying how the dials and hand are made by Omega the same as the current moon watch
> Also the watch press were invited last week to a prerelease press party to introduce the watch to the world and it was done at Omega’s headquarters not Swatches headquarters.
> Believe what you want but Omega was partner in this project not a pawn


Is it confirmed that the dial and hands are the same? I was under the impression that most quartz movements wouldn't work accurately with the heavier hands that some mechanical watches have. That's assuming that the hands on the Speed master are actually heavier hands to begin with, and I don't know that for sure. I'm just curious.


----------



## Cod Holliday

It seems Swatch have changed their language on future availability and have taken out online option...










On TRF another user has reported to have confirmed the same with Swatch US that these won't be sold online on US website. It seems now they have made it global further driving the speculation.


----------



## brash47

jason10mm said:


> What are the odds for a Seamaster 300m version of these things next year?
> 
> I'm giving 1:1 odds  Has a swatch ever had a rotating bezel?


None. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## westcoastco

jason10mm said:


> What are the odds for a Seamaster 300m version of these things next year?
> 
> I'm giving 1:1 odds  Has a swatch ever had a rotating bezel?


Swatch has a line called Scuba if I am not mistaken, and they have rotating bezels. Plastic of course 

Swatchmaster 300m is a possibility


----------



## alllexandru

Status of Swatch today


----------



## Tony A.H

THE WORLD HAS GONE MAD 😃 !. but can't deny the ingenious marketing behind it. Kudos.
( i'd probably buy one for kicks.. at retail of course ).


----------



## agtprvctr

Got my Omega x Swatch, didn’t even have to wait in line. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Here is an interesting video 
I also saw another I can’t find now but it had the Omega person stating that the complete design of the watch was that of Omega with the assembly being done by Swatch


----------



## clyde_frog

Cleverbs said:


> The "brand being trashed" thing is a myth. These are plastic quartz watches, and no one is going to mistake them for the real thing. These don't damage high horology any more than Hamilton or Tissot making sports watches and chronographs damages Omega as a brand. They all tell time, but luxury watches will always be luxury watches. I mean **, Ferrari lends their name and logo to **-bad watches and merchandise. Does that cheapen Ferraris?


That isn't a good analogy. If you could get some cheap car for a few grand with a ferrari badge on it, like a Fiat designed by Ferrari, not limited edition so there was an endless supply and suddenly everybody was driving a "Ferrari" because they were so affordable, that would.


----------



## Cleverbs

clyde_frog said:


> That isn't a good analogy. If you could get some cheap car for a few grand with a ferrari badge on it, like a Fiat designed by Ferrari, not limited edition so there was an endless supply and suddenly everybody was driving a "Ferrari" because they were so affordable, that would.


Yeah, Ferrari would never put their name on a Fiat....


----------



## clyde_frog

I know they've done it, it was a limited edition. Real limited edition too, 500 units worldwide, not Seiko-style limited edition run of 10,000.


----------



## Nippero

Father of five said:


> Well according to the Vice President of Omega you are. Saying how the dials and hand are made by Omega the same as the current moon watch
> Also the watch press were invited last week to a prerelease press party to introduce the watch to the world and it was done at Omega’s headquarters not Swatches headquarters.
> Believe what you want but Omega was partner in this project not a pawn


Designed by Omega, sure.. but made by em? I REALLY doubt that.


----------



## VincentG

clyde_frog said:


> I know they've done it, it was a limited edition. Real limited edition too, 500 units worldwide, not Seiko-style limited edition run of 10,000.


An LE of 11,000 examples sold out in less than 5 months


----------



## boldtext

What happened here? FSOT - Omega X MoonSwatch Mars

Looks like someone put up a listing for $3,000, immediately responded as SOLD, and then were Banned. I'm guessing this listing was breaking th rules. Is it a fake listing to boost the perceived resale value? The person was around for a while and had other sales activity. There's no way it actually sold for 3k, so I assume it's fake...


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## 62caster

boldtext said:


> What happened here? FSOT - Omega X MoonSwatch Mars
> 
> Looks like someone put up a listing for $3,000, immediately responded as SOLD, and then were Banned. I'm guessing this listing was breaking th rules. Is it a fake listing to boost the perceived resale value? The person was around for a while and had other sales activity. There's no way it actually sold for 3k, so I assume it's fake...


How do you know they were banned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrChristopher

62caster said:


> How do you know they were banned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says "banned" under his username. Happened in the past 30 minutes. I'm guessing WUS decided it was a fake post to pump & dump the units.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Super curious to see some strap swaps on these. I think there’s a lot of potential on the more neutral options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith

boldtext said:


> What happened here? FSOT - Omega X MoonSwatch Mars
> 
> Looks like someone put up a listing for $3,000, immediately responded as SOLD, and then were Banned. I'm guessing this listing was breaking th rules. Is it a fake listing to boost the perceived resale value? The person was around for a while and had other sales activity. There's no way it actually sold for 3k, so I assume it's fake...





62caster said:


> How do you know they were banned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MrChristopher said:


> It says "banned" under his username. Happened in the past 30 minutes. I'm guessing WUS decided it was a fake post to pump & dump the units.


We’re seeing WTB posts come up in Carousell HK bidding at US$478-512 Moonswatch - View all Moonswatch ads in Carousell Hong Kong . Think those are a bit more sane. The missus also saw another paid-for in IG listing about the same but specifying Venus and Mars wanted specifically.


----------



## 62caster

MrChristopher said:


> It says "banned" under his username. Happened in the past 30 minutes. I'm guessing WUS decided it was a fake post to pump & dump the units.


Haha the dude has like 2,000 posts. Imagine getting banned and losing your ability to sell other watches just because you tried to pump and dump one for a quick buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

The world has definitely gone mad. At these prices you can almost get the real thing...


----------



## anaplian

Gixnic said:


> With the Omega logo front and center, lots of people in line think they’re buying an actual Omega watch.


Yeah, I had an Omega, a MoonSwatch, it stopped working after a few years. Wouldn’t buy another.


----------



## limnoman

anaplian said:


> Yeah, I had an Omega, a MoonSwatch, it stopped working after a few years. Wouldn’t buy another.


I can’t recall how many vintage watch ads write, no battery needed. They’ll soon have to redo their texts 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Dohnut

So did anyone actually get one?

I’m in London next Friday, my office is a 10 min walk from the store, so will pop in then.


----------



## MrChristopher

Dohnut said:


> So did anyone actually get one?
> 
> I’m in London next Friday, my office is a 10 min walk from the store, so will pop in then.


Given the unexpected demand, I think most of those who were lucky enough to get one yesterday are probably considering flipping them. So far I've see only one YouTuber take the plastic off the crystal. The rest seem to be keeping them "minty" for some reason.


----------



## mougino

anaplian said:


> Yeah, I had an Omega, a MoonSwatch, it stopped working after a few years. Wouldn’t buy another.


Are these recent ETA quartz used by Swatch (& in the MS) more disposable / prone to fail after a few years than what Swatch made in the 90's and early 00's ?
Serious question, as I own a few Swatch from that era and all of them are still ticking and give the time quite impressively based on their old age...


----------



## Nocam

mougino said:


> Are these recent ETA quartz used by Swatch (& in the MS) more disposable / prone to fail after a few years than what Swatch made in the 90's and early 00's ?
> Serious question, as I own a few Swatch from that era and all of them are still ticking and give the time quite impressively based on their old age...







__





ETA Chronograph G10.212 AD | Manufacture Horlogère Suisse | ETA SA


The ETA G10.212 calibre is a 13¼’’’ quartz chronograph movement displaying hours, minutes, seconds and date. It includes additional functions depending on the model. Chronograph 1/10, ADD, SPLIT, PowerDrive and PreciDrive.




www.eta.ch


----------



## ds99

sold for £6,000









Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">This is a pre-order only place bid if you can make payment on the same day .</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">If you have any questions please drop me a message.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Dan GSR

ds99 said:


> sold for £6,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">This is a pre-order only place bid if you can make payment on the same day .</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">If you have any questions please drop me a message.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Chump change









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ds99

Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon In Hand | eBay


All hours, minutes, chronograph seconds hands and hour markers sport superluminova for a perfect glow in the dark. MISSION TO THE MOON. Get (almost) real with this steel grey watch finished with a black VELCRO© strap.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## anonymousmoose

gorkem said:


> yes, and my feedback is I will never buy an omega again. if this is going to be a good move for SWATCH ( not omega ) they will surely do it. if they ever become an independent brand again I may consider buying an omega again. until then I will stick to my Grand Seiko's and join the miserable herd of Rolex waiters.


Seems pretty shallow. How does a Omega x Swatch change the the Omega watches you liked last month?


----------



## ds99

I like the original speedmaster, and even toyed with getting one again

but now...not a hope in hell.


----------



## anonymousmoose

gorkem said:


> yes it is an omega branded knock-off, presented by omega on the official site, it clearly says on the dial that it is an omega branded watch produced by swatch company. if you see nothing wrong with this no problem. you just don't realize that swatch group forcing a beloved watch brand to ruin their reputation as a quality watchmaker just to earn some more cash.


It's not for quick cash (although I'm sure the profits are welcome). It's to push the Omega brand. Read on please for my take: 



M.N.A said:


> The moonswatch has brought a lot of needed attention and hype to Omega, this is a good publicity and being able to create such hype is a first...
> 
> I believe it is a good way to make the Omega branding more popular, the general public knows the name Rolex more than Omega and this would be a good start for non watch enthusiasts to learn more about the moonwatch and Omega. As for us watch hobbyists, it is a good thing to have some fun from time to time without spending a fortune...


I think so too. I bet since yesterday Omega Watches have become a more recognised household name. The craze has hit the news worldwide. 

Omega couldn't create this hype with their luxury tier watches, no one would line up at an Omega store (unlike Rolex if one suddenly confirmed SS stock), so they used the Swatch powerhouse to push their brand at the lowest end. Great brand recognition.

They should have released these before the Winter Olympics - given Omega is plastered all over the TV screen.



mozo said:


> I do not known if this is a good idea on Omega"s part or not. It may increase their hype (and thus sales) or may dilute their brand.
> 
> But it is ballsy. I appreciate and support that. Whether its a good idea or not, out-of the box solutions are good.
> 
> (Felt the same way about the Tudor P01 when it came out. Jury still out on that one I think but I appreciate the effort).


IMO these watches are far too low end to dilute the Omega brand. If they used Tissot material yes, not plastic with a basic Swiss quartz. They purposely made the cases look 'plastic', so it's very recognisable as a low tier watch. Swatch has made some steel cases of this watch-type - and that would be too close in looks to the moonwatch.

Take this for example. It's steel gold tone. It would be too well constructed for the moonswatch venture 









It's all very clever actually.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Are these recent ETA quartz used by Swatch (& in the MS) more disposable / prone to fail after a few years than what Swatch made in the 90's and early 00's ?
> Serious question, as I own a few Swatch from that era and all of them are still ticking and give the time quite impressively based on their old age...





Nocam said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA Chronograph G10.212 AD | Manufacture Horlogère Suisse | ETA SA
> 
> 
> The ETA G10.212 calibre is a 13¼’’’ quartz chronograph movement displaying hours, minutes, seconds and date. It includes additional functions depending on the model. Chronograph 1/10, ADD, SPLIT, PowerDrive and PreciDrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eta.ch


Sorry, I'm a computer science engineer, horology was not part of my training (I only wear watches as a hobby). What is this link supposed to tell me?


----------



## Nocam

mougino said:


> Sorry, I'm a computer science engineer, horology was not part of my training (I only wear watches as a hobby). What is this link supposed to tell me?


That would be the first link to start researching the movement, build quality, features, specs - I would hope to imagine these movts are of a better quality/technology than some from the 90's and early 00's.


----------



## percysmith

A Hong Kong vlogger filmed a flipper gang methodically clean out one of our stores (Langham Place) on Saturday (72 units, two units per customer, tickets distributed before store open to queue outside).

The gang captured a majority of the tickets (this part not filmed, but the gang head was filmed with a thick pile of tickets in his hands). Then started distributing the tickets to grannies and housewives recruited to meet the customer quota. Members of the gang called out the models to be purchased and a gang member was stationed at the cashier to make payment. A third gang member stood at the door to take the watches off the recruited customers and pay them their queuer’s wage.

When the gang has left the vlogger asked the store employee at the door for comment on the blatant scalping that just happened, who refused to comment.

Login • Instagram


----------



## anonymousmoose

As far as these closed movement watches not being repairable. I think they are;


----------



## Gixnic

Once the fakes start flooding the market, you can kiss this hype goodbye.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Gixnic said:


> Once the fakes start flooding the market, you can kiss this hype goodbye.


Fakes?


----------



## mefuzzy

anonymousmoose said:


> Fakes?


There has been no documented cases of fake Rolexes, Nike's, Supremes, LVs ever in history, thus explaining the hype for those, except for the entire industry dedicated to producing fakes for those. 

But other than that, none whatsoever. Nada.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

This is a pathetic collaboration and anyone with an "Authentic" MoonWatch should be offended or at least annoyed. I will laugh out loud when I see this on someone's wrist...so if that is you just a heads up.


----------



## Watchout63

I wonder if the Purists will bill this as an homage or a ripoff?


----------



## savka

Mickey® said:


> This is a pathetic collaboration and anyone with an "Authentic" MoonWatch should be offended or at least annoyed. I will laugh out loud when I see this on someone's wrist...so if that is you just a heads up.


Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.


----------



## Father of five

jason10mm said:


> What are the odds for a Seamaster 300m version of these things next year?
> 
> I'm giving 1:1 odds  Has a swatch ever had a rotating bezel?


Yes they have here is my one and only Swatch it is a 1996 Swatch Irony all original except the battery it has a stainless steel case with a 60 click unidirectional stainless steel bezel
and its lume is as good as it was in 1996


----------



## Mickey®

savka said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 16525333


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bradd_D

savka said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 16525333


Yep, just as ugly as I expected.


----------



## anonymousmoose

savka said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 16525333


Looks better than I thought - congratulations. 

I'll pick one or two up as a beater when I can get it at rrp.

Is it the Mercury? I've always wanted a black/grey cases watch but not enough to spend big. This will fit the bill nicely.

Those who've seen me post here over the years, might know I respect quartz. This will be a great watch to wear around when not wearing my other [Omega] watches.


----------



## mougino

savka said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 16525333


Looks good! Congrats and wear them in good health 😁


----------



## Alwaysontime12

percysmith said:


> A Hong Kong vlogger filmed a flipper gang methodically clean out one of our stores (Langham Place) on Saturday (72 units, two units per customer, tickets distributed before store open to queue outside).
> 
> The gang captured a majority of the tickets (this part not filmed, but the gang head was filmed with a thick pile of tickets in his hands). Then started distributing the tickets to grannies and housewives recruited to meet the customer quota. Members of the gang called out the models to be purchased and a gang member was stationed at the cashier to make payment. A third gang member stood at the door to take the watches off the recruited customers and pay them their queuer’s wage.
> 
> When the gang has left the vlogger asked the store employee at the door for comment on the blatant scalping that just happened, who refused to comment.
> 
> Login • Instagram


How disgusting....these are the guys with starting bids @ $800. The thing that all those scalpers didn't account for is that these watches are going to be bought solely by watch collectors and no self-respecting collector ( I hope ) would ever pay more then retail for one of these. SOOOOOOOOO who are they selling them too? If you are one of the people willing to pay 1k for one of these just so you don't have to wait a couple weeks. I take donations...paypal me


----------



## anonymousmoose

ds99 said:


> I like the original speedmaster, and even toyed with getting one again
> 
> but now...not a hope in hell.


How has it changed the Omega Speedmaster Professional as a watch? 

How has it changed any of the Speedmasters past and present?

I still see this the same on the 27th as I did on the 25th









I'm sure Omega has calculated it will loose a number of people from their Omega brand over this - yet banking on their brand being spread to more households and lead to more customers and people graduate from fashionable cheap watches to luxury tier watches as they progress their financial wealth. 

I totally understand the dislike to those SWAMEGA watches - yet to suddenly dislike Omega from one day to the next - I didn't get it. It reminds me of those askmen watch snob articles some years back (and where is he now?)

Loosing respect for the Omega Speedy due to this is like disliking a Grand Seiko because Seiko make entry level watches. It's not respecting the watches for what they are, but rather some watch brand ideology.



jason10mm said:


> What are the odds for a Seamaster 300m version of these things next year?
> 
> I'm giving 1:1 odds  Has a swatch ever had a rotating bezel?


I don't think so, and there is my 'why';

1. A 300m Swatch is unlikely 

2. IMO (see an earlier post of mine) this was a massive push to make Omega a household name. Deliberately making it bioceramic (plastic) to not detract from the Omega Speedmaster line. To say it crudely; they made it look cheap on purpose. SwatchxOmega: Incoming MoonSwatch?!...

Publicity like this takes talent: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

3. Space is the 'in' thing again. Not under the sea.


----------



## savka

Mickey® said:


> So sorry for your loss.





Bradd_D said:


> Yep, just as ugly as I expected.


No loss here — actually gained a new watch that I enjoy. I don’t like every watch ever made, or even every watch from a single brand or model line, and I don’t expect others to like every watch either. To each their own. Good thing there’s so many options out there so that we can all find things we like in our respective budgets, ignore those that don’t fit our tastes , and celebrate this niche, irrational hobby!


----------



## Omega9000

This release has me wanting to get rid of my Omega Speedmaster Pro and never do business with Omega again. I get trying to introduce new people to your brand, but don't snub your fanbase at the same time. They, Omega, try to compete with Rolex and then pull this nonsense. Rolex may have it's short comings with supply but they definitely aren't cheapening their brand like Omega attempts to do at every turn.


----------



## Nocam

Mickey® said:


> This is a pathetic collaboration and anyone with an "Authentic" MoonWatch should be offended or at least annoyed. I will laugh out loud when I see this on someone's wrist...so if that is you just a heads up.


----------



## Deity42

savka said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 16525333


Enjoying my pair as well, cheers!


----------



## Dohnut

Mickey® said:


> I will laugh out loud when I see this on someone's wrist.


Why?


----------



## Dohnut

Omega9000 said:


> This release has me wanting to get rid of my Omega Speedmaster Pro and never do business with Omega again. I get trying to introduce new people to your brand, but don't snub your fanbase at the same time. They, Omega, try to compete with Rolex and then pull this nonsense. Rolex may have it's short comings with supply but they definitely aren't cheapening their brand like Omega attempts to do at every turn.


I really don’t get this argument and where’s the proof the brand has lost value?


----------



## Schlafftablett

I bought my first 300 in’04, my Speedy in ‘07, and a new 300 last year. Between those, there have been several other Luxe pieces form Rolex, Omega, and others. I think these Swamegas are great and can’t wait to get the full set for myself and even a few for gifts. These being a “gateway” is sopt on IMO as my 15yo son, who hasn’t been into watches at all, immediately got excited about them and picked out two. Even my wife who also only wears a white SMP wants a couple of them. I think this will only help Omega and Swatch grow their brands and companies.

As an aside to those of you worried about “devaluing the brand”, my option (not that it really matters) is that you’re buying your watches for the wrong reasons. I believe in buying what you like and enjoying it but If you derive most of the pleasure from your watch collection by watching them appreciate maybe you should just go buy a 5 gal can of 93 and stare at that, you’ll be tickled!


----------



## Mickey®

Dohnut said:


> Why?


Respectfully "if you have to ask" then you might not get it but...Lots of reasons but number one is do you know of the storied history greatness of the Omega MoonWatch? This cheap knockoff collaboration is embarrassing. 

What's next a Honda Ferrari?


----------



## Mickey®

Alwaysontime12 said:


> How disgusting....these are the guys with starting bids @ $800. The thing that all those scalpers didn't account for is that these watches are going to be bought solely by watch collectors and no self-respecting collector ( I hope ) would ever pay more then retail for one of these. SOOOOOOOOO who are they selling them too? If you are one of the people willing to pay 1k for one of these just so you don't have to wait a couple weeks. I take donations...paypal me


"A fool and his money"...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Deity42 said:


> Enjoying my pair as well, cheers!
> View attachment 16525581


Congratulations- not my choice of colour. How does the weight compare to the Omega?



Mickey said:


> "A fool and his money"...


Stupid isn't it


----------



## samson66

savka said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they say. Here you go. You’re welcome.
> View attachment 16525333


I think that looks great actually. Congrats! Heck of a pair.

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Mickey said:


> Respectfully "if you have to ask" then you might not get it but...Lots of reasons but number one is do you know of the storied history greatness of the Omega MoonWatch? This cheap knockoff collaboration is embarrassing.
> 
> What's next a Honda Ferrari?


You are speculating, just like anyone else. If it has made you think less of Omega then that is your cross to bear. I'm sure somewhere inside the halls of Omega HQ there is a balance sheet that accounts for a certain number who will feel the way you do.

I get it, but there are more ways to look at this than the way you've chosen.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

zengineer said:


> You are speculating, just like anyone else. If it has made you think less of Omega then that is your cross to bear. I'm sure somewhere inside the halls of Omega HQ there is a balance sheet that accounts for a certain number who will feel the way you do.
> 
> I get it, but there are more ways to look at this than the way you've chosen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The only thing we agree on is Say NO to Nato.


----------



## Deity42

anonymousmoose said:


> Congratulations- not my choice of colour. How does the weight compare to the Omega?


Yeah, I originally wanted Uranus, but they were out when it was my turn, so Sun was my second choice. I've been collecting Swatches for 20 years and I like them colorful.

Weight difference is night and day, lol. I think they clock in at 29g? Feels air-weight.


----------



## zengineer

Mickey said:


> The only thing we agree on is Say NO to Nato.


That's enough for me.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut

Mickey® said:


> Respectfully "if you have to ask" then you might not get it but...Lots of reasons but number one is do you know of the storied history greatness of the Omega MoonWatch? This cheap knockoff collaboration is embarrassing.
> 
> What's next a Honda Ferrari?


Of course I know the history, this is a watch forum after all.

Just because someone is rocking a moonswatch doesn’t mean they’re dissing the original, nor the history. Maybe they just like the watch. 

Sorry, but your post stinks of snobbery.

One more thing, google Ferrari Fiat 500… you might learn something.


----------



## savka

Omega9000 said:


> This release has me wanting to get rid of my Omega Speedmaster Pro and never do business with Omega again. I get trying to introduce new people to your brand, but don't snub your fanbase at the same time. They, Omega, try to compete with Rolex and then pull this nonsense. Rolex may have it's short comings with supply but they definitely aren't cheapening their brand like Omega attempts to do at every turn.


You’re right —if you want to get rid of your Speedy, I can offer you $260 + shipping since that’s what they’re selling for these days. Omega really has gotten so cheap. 😉


----------



## Mickey®

savka said:


> You’re right —if you want to get rid of your Speedy, I can offer you $260 + shipping since that’s what they’re selling for these days. Omega really has gotten so cheap. 😉


I'm getting rid of my Sub41...going to buy one of these. Same thing right? Just like the Swatch/Omega. smh


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

The negative and immature comments by some here has tarnished Omega’s image more than a swatch collaboration ever could. I always thought the owners were more rational and good willed but I guess that’s just wishful thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

Dohnut said:


> One more thing, google Ferrari Fiat 500… you might learn something.


Actually PROVES my point. Thanks.


----------



## mougino

Omega9000 said:


> This release has me wanting to get rid of my Omega Speedmaster Pro and never do business with Omega again. I get trying to introduce new people to your brand, but don't snub your fanbase at the same time. They, Omega, try to compete with Rolex and then pull this nonsense. Rolex may have it's short comings with supply but they definitely aren't cheapening their brand like Omega attempts to do at every turn.


LOOOOL


----------



## matlt

I think this event shows that maybe Omega isn’t wishing to compete with Rolex exactly. I’m sure they’d like to exceed them in revenue, but it’s clear, Omega doesn’t want to be only accessible to the chosen few, to special people. Maybe they envision a world where someone who can only afford a $260 watch is worthy of speaking to someone wearing a $6,000 speedmaster. There’s obviously some very polarizing opinions here, with some people swearing off their speedmasters and, for some reason, seeing less value, either by currency or enjoyment, than they did on March 25th. I think Omega is making some great headway here, and removing much of the negative snobbery that is attached to our hobby.


Omega9000 said:


> This release has me wanting to get rid of my Omega Speedmaster Pro and never do business with Omega again. I get trying to introduce new people to your brand, but don't snub your fanbase at the same time. They, Omega, try to compete with Rolex and then pull this nonsense. Rolex may have it's short comings with supply but they definitely aren't cheapening their brand like Omega attempts to do at every turn.


----------



## Schlafftablett

matlt said:


> I think Omega is making some great headway here, and removing much of the negative snobbery that is attached to our hobby.


And there is a lot even when it’s not intentional. Seriously, it’s hard to tell someone you're wearing a Rolex without sounding elitist even when they don’t know the price. I get the EXACT same enjoyment out of the $80 beat up G Shock that went to Afghanistan with me for 3 years that I do out of my new Sub but most folks have a hard time believing that because of the money.


----------



## brandon\

mougino said:


> LOOOOL
> 
> View attachment 16525809


Hahahahahahaahhaahahahaaa

Ha

Some people.


----------



## phillycheez

This move made me like Omega even more. The speedmaster pro was and will still be my next and first Omega. 

The watch industry as a whole has gotten so damn snobby in that all they care about is the market value of their watch. I was obsessed with watches over 10 years ago when I was able to play around with 1680s, 1675s, 5513s, Explorer II.. etc for sub $5k range. Gone are the days where watches are just enjoyed and talked about it. They are now as boring as "stocks". 

Good one Omega. Bravo. Bring back the feeling that watches aren't just for the rich. The working class is what made Rolex. Don't be like Rolex and forget that. Be Omega.


----------



## Mickey®

mougino said:


> LOOOOL
> 
> View attachment 16525809


Go figure…thats actually how I pictured a Swatch/Omega team member.


----------



## Mickey®

matlt said:


> I think this event shows that maybe Omega isn’t wishing to compete with Rolex exactly. I’m sure they’d like to exceed them in revenue, but it’s clear, Omega doesn’t want to be only accessible to the chosen few, to special people. Maybe they envision a world where someone who can only afford a $260 watch is worthy of speaking to someone wearing a $6,000 speedmaster. There’s obviously some very polarizing opinions here, with some people swearing off their speedmasters and, for some reason, seeing less value, either by currency or enjoyment, than they did on March 25th. I think Omega is making some great headway here, and removing much of the negative snobbery that is attached to our hobby.


Is "wishing" or it realized they can’t?

When I was in college I realized I didn’t "wish" to date Kathy Ireland. 😂


----------



## matlt

Personally, I think we’ve just watched Omega leave Rolex behind. May take months or years to see the results


Mickey® said:


> Isn’t wishing to or it realized they can’t?
> 
> When I was in college I realized I didn’t wish to date Kathy Ireland. 😂


----------



## FLA45fan

Mickey® said:


> Go figure…thats actually how I pictured a Swatch/Omega team member.
> 
> View attachment 16525886












And I venture that some members here imagine themselves like this . . .


----------



## Mickey®

FLA45fan said:


> View attachment 16525964
> 
> 
> And I venture that some members here imagine themselves like this . . .


We can only hope…one day!


----------



## FLA45fan

But really it is a bit of marketing ploy to capture more market share. When the first Acura came out Honda touted it's roots from Formula One racing and blended in luxury. So what do we have nowadays? Lexus/Toyota, Infinity/Nissan, Acura/Honda, as well as the old standbys like Cadillac/Chevrolet and Lincoln/Ford, to name a few. 
It's all about market share and the gateway drug. An Omega for the masses. It's not brilliant but just basic marketing. Gee, Rolex even has Tudor . . . maybe they're eyeing Marathon right now. Can you see it? A polycarbonate Sub? Oh the horrors!!


----------



## FLA45fan




----------



## Mickey®

Schlafftablett said:


> And there is a lot even when it’s not intentional. Seriously, it’s hard to tell someone you're wearing a Rolex without sounding elitist even when they don’t know the price. I get the EXACT same enjoyment out of the $80 beat up G Shock that went to Afghanistan with me for 3 years that I do out of my new Sub but most folks have a hard time believing that because of the money.


Of course a G Shock or any watch gives enjoyment...no one, well not me, has ever said that only Rolex/Omega or "expensive" watches provide it. I know everyone knows this but relatively speaking to other watch brands Rolex is "cheap".

I get the same enjoyment from all of my watches albeit different. My Rolex 116710ln can't provide what my Breitling Cosmonaute does or the Zenith Open Works what my Omega Speedmaster bla bla bla.


----------



## Schlafftablett

FLA45fan said:


> …..Lexus/Toyota, Infinity/Nissan, Acura/Honda, as well as the old standbys like Cadillac/Chevrolet and Lincoln/Ford, to name a few.


Finally someone with a rational analogy. Speedies and really Omega in general just aren’t THAT special as compared to Ferrari etc. At the end of the day, we’re talking about a $5k mass-produced stainless tool watch not a high 6 or 7 figure Patek. Saying these Swamegas will devalue original Speedies is like saying the Tahoe devalues the Escalade or the Jetta devalues the A3.


----------



## shocking!g

This whole hype is entertaining as hell especially the glorious butthurt displayed by a few Omega owners who think about selling their watches now.....priceless!


----------



## FLA45fan

Schlafftablett said:


> Finally someone with a rational analogy. Speedies and really Omega in general just aren’t THAT special as compared to Ferrari etc. At the end of the day, we’re talking about a $5k mass-produced stainless tool watch not a high 6 or 7 figure Patek. Saying these Swamegas will devalue original Speedies is like saying the Tahoe devalues the Escalade or the Jetta devalues the A3.


Thank you sir!

By the way, I'll start with a Mission to the Moon, followed by Mars or Sun, Neptune or maybe a Pluto.

Better than the Adidas x Gucci . . .


----------



## john_marston

percysmith said:


> A Hong Kong vlogger filmed a flipper gang methodically clean out one of our stores (Langham Place) on Saturday (72 units, two units per customer, tickets distributed before store open to queue outside).
> 
> The gang captured a majority of the tickets (this part not filmed, but the gang head was filmed with a thick pile of tickets in his hands). Then started distributing the tickets to grannies and housewives recruited to meet the customer quota. Members of the gang called out the models to be purchased and a gang member was stationed at the cashier to make payment. A third gang member stood at the door to take the watches off the recruited customers and pay them their queuer’s wage.
> 
> When the gang has left the vlogger asked the store employee at the door for comment on the blatant scalping that just happened, who refused to comment.
> 
> Login • Instagram


That’s sad. Seen some videos from China & Taiwan...people were ruthless there. London was messy too I heard.

From what I’ve seen on social media and irl, I’d guess 50% if not 75%+ in the queues (at least nearer the front) weren’t even ‘watch people’. Just scalpers/gangs/hired people. And even among the ‘watch people’ I bet most were flipping too.


Mickey® said:


> This is a pathetic collaboration and anyone with an "Authentic" MoonWatch should be offended or at least annoyed. I will laugh out loud when I see this on someone's wrist...so if that is you just a heads up.


And most here are laughing at you, just a heads up


----------



## dancl82

Mickey® said:


> I'm getting rid of my Sub41...going to buy one of these. Same thing right? Just like the Swatch/Omega. smh
> 
> 
> View attachment 16525657


Wouldn’t the equivalent be Tudor with the BB58 and Rolex with the sub?
ultimate company group, using a junior brand to make a fun and more accessible way to get an iconic watch design ?


----------



## Shanghai

Sorry, not a big omega fan, but i thought i would post this. saw a video on the new moonswatch so checked out ebay.

Apparently they are 250 quid to buy, and in the UK some people are paying over 60,000 pounds. If you don't believe me check out the ebay link.









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Omega9000

I think that brand value is more than just money. It’s integrity, history, prestige, quality, etc. What devalues omega as a brand is that they collaborated in a lookalike of their flagship timepiece. It’s like if Lamborghini collaborated with VW to make a lookalike aventador but with a 4 cylinder engine. To me, it’s no different than producing replica watches. I don’t buy lookalike watches or replica watches for that matter, it feels wrong to put money in the hands of companies who take artistic designs of others and make money from them. So again, for Omega to do this willingly, it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## lawlessflyer

This is just plain silly to me... recently sold for a price a Real Speedy goes for and even cheaper!


----------



## ds99

I saw one that had sold on UK Ebay for £6,000. i messaged the seller and he said the buyer had though it was a real speedy and hence had backed out of the sale. the seller said he had managed to sell it for £2,000 to someone else though!


----------



## Enzo954

Does anybody know if the straps can be changed on this? I got Mars but might want to change out the strap down the line.


----------



## Mickey®

shocking!g said:


> This whole hype is entertaining as hell especially the glorious butthurt displayed by a few Omega owners who think about selling their watches now.....priceless!


I'd never sell my Omega SpeedMaster bought NIB in 2009 cheap...just not cheaply made.


----------



## Mickey®

dancl82 said:


> Wouldn’t the equivalent be Tudor with the BB58 and Rolex with the sub?
> ultimate company group, using a junior brand to make a fun and more accessible way to get an iconic watch design ?


Swatch to Omega is nothing like Tudor to Rolex. Tudor and Rolex have been together for decades and decades and Swatch is know as a cheap plastic watch.
While not the biggest fan of Tudor I do own the best one  ...


----------



## Schlafftablett

Omega9000 said:


> I think that brand value is more than just money. It’s integrity, history, prestige, quality, etc. What devalues omega as a brand is that they collaborated in a lookalike of their flagship timepiece. It’s like if Lamborghini collaborated with VW to make a lookalike aventador but with a 4 cylinder engine. To me, it’s no different than producing replica watches. I don’t buy lookalike watches or replica watches for that matter, it feels wrong to put money in the hands of companies who take artistic designs of others and make money from them. So again, for Omega to do this willingly, it rubs me the wrong way.






















I know, right? How dare a company make a lesser, junk version of their flagship line for the poors?


----------



## Gixnic

ds99 said:


> I saw one that had sold on UK Ebay for £6,000. i messaged the seller and* he said the buyer had though it was a real speedy and hence had backed out of the sale.* the seller said he had managed to sell it for £2,000 to someone else though!


My friend texted me this morning telling me they were selling Omegas for $260 bucks. 🤣


----------



## Shanghai

ds99 said:


> I saw one that had sold on UK Ebay for £6,000. i messaged the seller and he said the buyer had though it was a real speedy and hence had backed out of the sale. the seller said he had managed to sell it for £2,000 to someone else though!


Try, 63,000 pounds. Just stupid.









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Gixnic

Schlafftablett said:


> View attachment 16526341
> 
> 
> View attachment 16526343
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? How dare a company make a lesser, junk version of their flagship line for the poors?


Tudor ain’t cheap, and it’s not a quartz and made out of plastic.


----------



## Schlafftablett

Mickey® said:


> Swatch to Omega is nothing like Tudor to Rolex. Tudor and Rolex have been together for decades and decades and Swatch is know as a cheap plastic watch.


History aside, the goal was the same; bringing an affordable version of their brand to market to appeal to a wider audience.



Gixnic said:


> Tudor ain’t cheap, and it’s not a quartz and made out of plastic.


Not by todays standards but when Wilsdorf introduced it, it was. Tudor was always intended to be a cheaper little brother to Rolex.


----------



## Shanghai

Gixnic said:


> My friend texted me this morning telling me they were selling Omegas for $260 bucks. 🤣


Its a plastic watch. You could get a brand new Rolex for the price some people are paying and a new BMW.


----------



## Omega9000

Schlafftablett said:


> View attachment 16526341
> 
> 
> View attachment 16526343
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? How dare a company make a lesser, junk version of their flagship line for the poors?


Although I don’t agree with that decision, that’s still a V10 engine, if we use the same analogy I used previously. VW group did the same thing when they released the Audi R8 V10 with a Lamborghini Gallardo engine but downtuned to not compete with the more expensive Gallardo.


----------



## greyandgreen

Some food for thoughts perhaps: even at MSRP, the Aliexpress homages of the Speedmaster represent far, far better value than the Moonswatch. And the approval given by Omega execs at a couple boardroom meetings is not going to make the Moonswatch an homage that is any more legitimate than a Pagani Design version, sorry. Not to mention the Bulova Lunar Pilot, which has real history.

All in all, I think watch enthusiasts have much better options out there than what this Omega x Swatch collab offers. People need to see past the hype.


----------



## Schlafftablett

Omega9000 said:


> Although I don’t agree with that decision, that’s still a V10 engine, if we use the same analogy I used previously. VW group did the same thing when they released the Audi R8 V10 with a Lamborghini Gallardo engine but downtuned to not compete with the more expensive Gallardo.


But it’s not. The Tudor Subs used off the rack ETAs to save money. Again, if quartz had been around circa 1960 I’d bet HW would have gladly used them. One to one, the original Tudor Sub vs. contemporary Rolex Sub was a 4 banger in a body kit.


----------



## Mickey®

Schlafftablett said:


> View attachment 16526341
> 
> 
> View attachment 16526343
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? How dare a company make a lesser, junk version of their flagship line for the poors?


You are so confused. 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Cod Holliday

These are selling for more money than the real thing,





__





Omega Watches | Chrono24.ca


Omega watches in stock now. New offers daily. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch on Chrono24.ca.




www.chrono24.ca


----------



## Betterthere

Mickey® said:


> I'd never sell my Omega SpeedMaster bought NIB in 2009 cheap...just not cheaply made.


Sell it while prices are high.


----------



## Mickey®

Betterthere said:


> Sell it while prices are high.


I told my wife that about our house...then she showed me how much the house was we'd buy. She didn't go for pocketing cash and living in a tent.


----------



## Omega9000

Betterthere said:


> Sell it while prices are high.


just gonna put a Moonswatch strap on my speedy and sell it for $10,000.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Omega9000 said:


> just gonna put a Moonswatch strap on my speedy and sell it for $10,000.


Wise move.


----------



## Madrossi

It seems the threads have been flooded with 'marketing specialists' and people that believe on ebay prices

It seems to me many of us bought a watch they can't afford, just to impress other people because it says Omega Speedmaster on the dial. 

Now these people regret buying the Speedy - in their minds they should have waited and bought the MoonSwatch, which for them is the same thing as a Speedy (well if it says Speedmaster on the dial that's all they really wanted) but $5k cheaper - I can already imagine these people thinking they could've bought the cheap Speedmaster AND a 1998 BMW for the same price. How cool would they look now? 🤦


----------



## anonymousmoose

Schlafftablett said:


> Saying these Swamegas will devalue original Speedies is like saying the Tahoe devalues the Escalade or the Jetta devalues the A3.


That's it. I'm selling my A3 :-D


----------



## Cybotron

Enzo954 said:


> Does anybody know if the straps can be changed on this? I got Mars but might want to change out the strap down the line.


Yes I believe they can.


----------



## Dan GSR

Uses normal spring bars


----------



## elconquistador

Need to figure out if I can swap out a sapphire crystal. Would give it more weight too. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Then swap to metal case and mechanical movement


----------



## FLA45fan

Omega9000 said:


> I think that brand value is more than just money. It’s integrity, history, prestige, quality, etc. What devalues omega as a brand is that they collaborated in a lookalike of their flagship timepiece. It’s like if Lamborghini collaborated with VW to make a lookalike aventador but with a 4 cylinder engine. To me, it’s no different than producing replica watches. I don’t buy lookalike watches or replica watches for that matter, it feels wrong to put money in the hands of companies who take artistic designs of others and make money from them. So again, for Omega to do this willingly, it rubs me the wrong way.


Wow, that would be like Porsche making an identical 911 (6 cylinder) but in a four cylinder 1.6L engine that only put out 90 hp. Maybe they could call it, um, a 912. Yeah, yeah, that's it! Let's make it from, oh let's just say 1965 to 1969 . . . wow, a value priced Porsche . . . 
So the parent company Swatch, who also markets Blancpain, Breguet, Longines, Mido, etc., decides to run with a budget version of it's iconic Speedy. This surprises the entire industry! Thousands of people line up to buy one. People can't stop talking about it. Hmmmm . . . What else has Omega done? Gone to the moon, gone to the bottom of the sea with the Ultra Deep with a rating of 6000 meters (waayyy past Rolex's 3900 Meters), been to countless Olympics, been on James Bond's wrist in many movies (kicking Rolex to the curb), the America's Cup, in the Smithsonian, . . . marketing, marketing, marketing. The Moon swatch is stealing the Apple watch's thunder with the Gen-whatevers. And it's an actual analog watch! 
If you want to catch a mouse . . . make a noise like a cheese. You may not like it, some may not understand it, and others will find it "cheesy." But the fact of the matter is that the floodgates are open and Omega has the watch world talking. Speedys for the masses and the snobs, tools for the professionals and tools for fools (who belly up for dozens of times over MSRP), people who are serious and those who are just having fun. 
Yeah, they're doing a victory dance in the boardroom. Who would have thought this would have made so much noise? . . . like a cheese! Bravo!


----------



## percysmith

Actually isn't the better analogy of Omega letting Swatch make a budget Moonwatch is Rolex letting Tudor make a budget GMT?


----------



## Father of five

My favourite was the VW-Porsche 914
Depending on the country you bought it in determined weather you had Porsche branding or VW branding 
Other than the branding the are the exact same car.


----------



## Nippero

FYI to all those looking at the ended ebay listings, just because an auction ended doesnt mean the buyer actually paid up.
I'm hoping all these insane prices are just being driven up by trolls. Great way to annoy a flipper, place a stupid high bet and just never pay.

There are no penalties against buyers who dont pay AFAIK.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Nippero said:


> FYI to all those looking at the ended ebay listings, just because an auction ended doesnt mean the buyer actually paid up.
> I'm hoping all these insane prices are just being driven up by trolls. Great way to annoy a flipper, place a stupid high bet and just never pay.
> 
> There are no penalties against buyers who dont pay AFAIK.


Sales on C24 are just outrageous.


----------



## percysmith

For [email protected] One More Watch’s subscriber giveaway promotion, Scottish Watches ‎Apple Podcast 上的《Scottish Watches：Scottish Watches Podcast #347 : Swatch Mania Worldwide Plus Other Watch Drama at The London Watch Show》 (40m25s) reported he paid three times RRP to scalper.


----------



## john_marston

daily reminder that these aren’t LE, there will be a restock supposedly next week, and will be available online soon.


----------



## savka

People were offering up to $2k to lucky buyers outside of the Swatch store and in the parking lot. I saw some transactions, so they’re definitely selling for $1500-$2k. Can’t say if they’re really trading for higher online, especially the totally absurd numbers some are posting.


----------



## Shanghai

john_marston said:


> daily reminder that these aren’t LE, there will be a restock supposedly next week, and will be available online soon.


Exactly, i honestly don't understand the hype. They'll be back in stock in days and all those people who paid thousands will kicking themselves.

To be honest, just wait a few days.


----------



## Shanghai

savka said:


> People were offering up to $2k to lucky buyers outside of the Swatch store and in the parking lot. I saw some transactions, so they’re definitely selling for $1500-$2k. Can’t say if they’re really trading for higher online, especially the totally absurd numbers some are posting.


Try £63,600 pounds.









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## savka

Shanghai said:


> Try £63,600 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


No thanks. I’ve seen that and I’d say it’s fiction when the going price seems to be roughly $2k. But up to $6k or so for the right buyer? Maybe…


----------



## Nippero

savka said:


> No thanks. I’ve seen that and I’d say it’s fiction when the going price seems to be roughly $2k. But up to $6k or so for the right buyer? Maybe…


Agreed, no way someone actually paid that much for the watch. Its gotta be people trolling the sellers, or sellers playing with fake bids for hype.


----------



## dancl82

Mickey® said:


> Swatch to Omega is nothing like Tudor to Rolex. Tudor and Rolex have been together for decades and decades and Swatch is know as a cheap plastic watch.
> While not the biggest fan of Tudor I do own the best one  ...
> 
> View attachment 16526339


My quote was based on you using a steinhart as a marker for your point. I still think I the Tudor Rolex example is valid in principle. However the threshold for you to laugh at someone appears to be the material used. In this case, plastic.

that’s ok mate. Whatever floats your boat 

I think I’ve got the best Tudor actually


----------



## Mickey®

dancl82 said:


> My quote was based on you using a steinhart as a marker for your point. I still think I the Tudor Rolex example is valid in principle. However the threshold for you to laugh at someone appears to be the material used. In this case, plastic.
> 
> that’s ok mate. Whatever floats your boat
> 
> I think I’ve got the best Tudor actually
> View attachment 16527149



Good look...for me they blew that with the thickness. No reason that couldn't be 12.7 like the Smiley. Oh and ditch the non-functional rivets. Then we can talk...


----------



## Mickey®

I actually think although this is to copy the Alaska Project Omega its "better" b/c it at least is "Swatch-y". And although WUS people know what the "Alaska Project" is I do not see it as "iconic" design. Although there are some that paid way over the $3700 MSRP or whatever it was that are probably disappointed. LOL


----------



## Christopher-N

Shanghai said:


> Try £63,600 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Whenever I see something like this going on e-bay for way way over price I can't help thinking someone's washing some dirty money.


----------



## Mickey®

Christopher-N said:


> Whenever I see something like this going on e-bay for way way over price I can't help thinking someone's washing some dirty money.


Washing then losing their money...I mean what are they going to do with that?


----------



## Deity42

john_marston said:


> daily reminder that these aren’t LE, there will be a restock supposedly next week, and will be available online soon.


I'm really happy that it's not limited, but no one seems worried about the problems that are probably about to happen real soon when more stock is available.

If it only trickles into stores, they're going to have to deal with a mob every morning and require security at all hours for people hanging around, waiting to see if stock delivery happens throughout the day.

When it finally goes online...how long will that last? How many people already complain about the limited stock of watches and poor online sales releases like Timefactors or other hot microbrands? There's going to be people with bots, website crashes, everything.

Swatch has created a real storm to weather. They need to create some kind of hyper organized distribution/reservation system, be extremely clear about it, and do it fast. And no matter how clear and fair they make it, we're still bound to have a dozen topics complaining about it.


----------



## gaizka

Ruh roh


----------



## Cod Holliday

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16527351
> 
> 
> Ruh roh


Wow that's great. It actually leaves a mark behind.


----------



## Shanghai

Deity42 said:


> I'm really happy that it's not limited, but no one seems worried about the problems that are probably about to happen real soon when more stock is available.
> 
> If it only trickles into stores, they're going to have to deal with a mob every morning and require security at all hours for people hanging around, waiting to see if stock delivery happens throughout the day.
> 
> When it finally goes online...how long will that last? How many people already complain about the limited stock of watches and poor online sales releases like Timefactors or other hot microbrands? There's going to be people with bots, website crashes, everything.
> 
> Swatch has created a real storm to weather. They need to create some kind of hyper organized distribution/reservation system, be extremely clear about it, and do it fast. And no matter how clear and fair they make it, we're still bound to have a dozen topics complaining about it.


I'm really struggling to get the appeal of this watch. If you're an omega fan, then that's fine, but its a plastic watch.

I understand its the cheapest way to get into the omega brand.

I've already seen reviews where the watches are already dented on the corners. I seriously doubt the longevity of this watch compared to SS.


----------



## Deity42

Shanghai said:


> I've already seen reviews where the watches are already dented on the corners. I seriously doubt the longevity of this watch compared to SS.


Plastic not as durable as steel, roger that.


----------



## Gixnic

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16527351
> 
> 
> Ruh roh


What a dumb decision for Omega to put their vaulable logo front and center on these cheap plastic watches. 
🤦‍♂️


----------



## Schlafftablett

Shanghai said:


> I'm really struggling to get the appeal of this watch. If you're an omega fan, then that's fine, but its a plastic watch.
> 
> I understand its the cheapest way to get into the omega brand.
> 
> I've already seen reviews where the watches are already dented on the corners. I seriously doubt the longevity of this watch compared to SS.


For me, it’s the fact that Omega is basically thumbing their nose at themselves (And maybe some other brands) by not taking themselves too seriously. As to longevity, again, that’s not the point. These are SUPPOSED to be cheap, fun copies not a replacement. If Omega wanted to they could have EASILY done these on real Speedies by PVDing SS cases and charging $10k but they didn’t and instead used Swatch to make a fun and affordable (dare I say throw-away) version.


----------



## tatt169

Mickey said:


> This is a pathetic collaboration and anyone with an "Authentic" MoonWatch should be offended or at least annoyed. I will laugh out loud when I see this on someone's wrist...so if that is you just a heads up.


I see this as a fun more affordable take on an absolute classic. Not everyone is in a position to be able to attain a moonswatch normally. And this is coming from someone who owns an "authentic" moonwatch (well it's the sapphire sandwich version haha) 

Had to laugh at how my phone autocorrect moonwatch as "moonswatch"  

Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi

Shanghai said:


> I'm really struggling to get the appeal of this watch. If you're an omega fan, then that's fine, but its a plastic watch.
> 
> I understand its the cheapest way to get into the omega brand.
> 
> I've already seen reviews where the watches are already dented on the corners. I seriously doubt the longevity of this watch compared to SS.


BIOCERAMIC!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Seeing these pictures and reviews just makes me all the more happy that idiots have paid top dollar for these things.


----------



## tatt169

Deity42 said:


> Plastic not as durable as steel, roger that.


Your compliment was sufficient , Lewis.

Sent from my LE2123 using Tapatalk


----------



## savka

Rice and Gravy said:


> Seeing these pictures and reviews just makes me all the more happy that idiots have paid top dollar for these things.


If you’re referring to retail price, I’m not sure I’d characterize $260 as “top dollar”, even though I understand we all face different economic realities and are constrained by our own, unique budgets. 

For those that are paying thousands on the secondary market, I’d guess that most of them have more money than sense and so spending a few thousand to have the latest hot thing is really just a drop in the bucket. Not that different than some Rolex owners, imo.


----------



## Nippero

savka said:


> If you’re referring to retail price, I’m not sure I’d characterize $260 as “top dollar”, even though I understand we all face different economic realities and are constrained by our own, unique budgets.
> 
> For those that are paying thousands on the secondary market, I’d guess that most of them have more money than sense and so spending a few thousand to have the latest hot thing is really just a drop in the bucket. Not that different than some Rolex owners, imo.


The people paying thousands on the secondary market are probably not gonna wear the watch. I imagine for those people these will either end up in a safe, or used for a few social media videos and then sold again.


----------



## savka

Nippero said:


> The people paying thousands on the secondary market are probably not gonna wear the watch. I imagine for those people these will either end up in a safe, or used for a few social media videos and then sold again.


Yup, totally agree. A lot like Rolex speculators (looking at you “Tiffany” OP)…


----------



## Shanghai

Nippero said:


> The people paying thousands on the secondary market are probably not gonna wear the watch. I imagine for those people these will either end up in a safe, or used for a few social media videos and then sold again.


I think the big problem is people don't realize they are not limited editions. When i first saw them i thought they must be LE until i saw some of the reviews.

I have seen loads of people bidding up to 10,000 or more on these on ebay.


----------



## Shanghai

03hemi said:


> BIOCERAMIC!


The reviewers say its 70 plastic. But who the hell knows. They seem to scratch very easily from what i have seen.


----------



## Cod Holliday

I find it hilarious when all the WIS find that these throwaway quartz pieces aren't worth 5X the retail, yet somehow that's quantified for Tiffany OP or Daytona SS. 

Hype drives the price, not the substance. That's the world we live in. 
Bogus, full of deceit, lies, fraud and speculation. What's true is criticized and what's false is celebrated. 
Just like someone prophecized..

Oh wait, we don't believe in those anymore.


----------



## 03hemi

Shanghai said:


> The reviewers say its 70 plastic. But who the hell knows. They seem to scratch very easily from what i have seen.


Plasteramic!
Ceramiplastic!


----------



## drmdwebb

Is it just me, or is the Swatch website completely non-responsive right now? Are the bots already trying to get orders even though, when I last checked, that wasn’t possible?


----------



## drmdwebb

“Downforeveryone” says it’s down


----------



## drmdwebb

They have a real problem on their hands. Lots of unhappy people when nobody can get these.


----------



## Nippero

Cod Holliday said:


> I find it hilarious when all the WIS find that these throwaway quartz pieces aren't worth 5X the retail, yet somehow that's quantified for Tiffany OP or Daytona SS.
> 
> Hype drives the price, not the substance. That's the world we live in.
> Bogus, full of deceit, lies, fraud and speculation. What's true is criticized and what's false is celebrated.
> Just like someone prophecized..
> 
> Oh wait, we don't believe in those anymore.


Well we're waaaay over 5x the retail even at some of the more "realistic" prices like $2k USD.

There's also the claim by Swatch that these will be readily available and not limited. So if that turns out to be true, then anything over retail really is a dumb idea.


----------



## Cod Holliday

drmdwebb said:


> They have a real problem on their hands. Lots of unhappy people when nobody can get these.


That in turn drives the second hand pricing up and is what everyone is looking for nowadays. 

Look LV, Rolex, PP and list goes on...


----------



## mougino

Shanghai said:


> The reviewers say its 70 plastic. But who the hell knows. They seem to scratch very easily from what i have seen.


Uranus scratches?


----------



## Cod Holliday

Swatch.com is back up now. There doesn't seem to be any mention of when these will be available online. They keep mentioning stores.


----------



## john_marston

Deity42 said:


> I'm really happy that it's not limited, but no one seems worried about the problems that are probably about to happen real soon when more stock is available.
> 
> If it only trickles into stores, they're going to have to deal with a mob every morning and require security at all hours for people hanging around, waiting to see if stock delivery happens throughout the day.
> 
> When it finally goes online...how long will that last? How many people already complain about the limited stock of watches and poor online sales releases like Timefactors or other hot microbrands? There's going to be people with bots, website crashes, everything.
> 
> Swatch has created a real storm to weather. They need to create some kind of hyper organized distribution/reservation system, be extremely clear about it, and do it fast. And no matter how clear and fair they make it, we're still bound to have a dozen topics complaining about it.


Yep. Though that’s the case with any hot new product. Tesla, PlayStation, Nintendo, etc. I recall Swatch saying in 3 months everyone who wants one will have been able to get one. Timex Q took about 3-6 months before supply caught up and you could buy them online no problem.

Might wanna extend it to 6-12 months imo for this. But point is, supply will catch up. These are cheap to mass produce. I don’t think it’ll be like a Submariner where there’s a constant high demand that they will not match supply to.

For me, once you look past that it’s an ‘official’ Omega Speedmaster at $260, it’s not too crazy. My hype has died down a little, at least. Still a cool watch, and a real contender as an affordable fun chronograph. Every affordable quartz chronograph is now in competition with an Omega Speedmaster...yikes


----------



## drmdwebb

Cod Holliday said:


> Swatch.com is back up now. There doesn't seem to be any mention of when these will be available online. They keep mentioning stores.


Nope not yet. Are you looking at cached pages? Downforeveryone says still down


----------



## Cod Holliday

drmdwebb said:


> Nope not yet. Are you looking at cached pages? Downforeveryone says still down


Its functional. Use Chrome. Takes a minute to get in. I think they have bots monitoring traffic.


----------



## drmdwebb

Cod Holliday said:


> Its functional. Use Chrome. Takes a minute to get in. I think they have bots monitoring traffic.


I was using chrome. It’s back now, but wasn’t a couple minutes ago.


----------



## brandon\

Cod Holliday said:


> PP





mougino said:


> Uranus


This is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## mougino

john_marston said:


> For me, once you look past that it’s an ‘official’ Omega Speedmaster at $260, it’s not too crazy. My hype has died down a little, at least. Still a cool watch, and a real contender as an affordable fun chronograph. Every affordable quartz chronograph is now in competition with an Omega Speedmaster...yikes


Amen


----------



## Batboy

Cod Holliday said:


> I find it hilarious when all the WIS find that these throwaway quartz pieces aren't worth 5X the retail, yet somehow that's quantified for Tiffany OP or Daytona SS.


^ well said. Hype drives the prices.


----------



## sammm

Maybe I finally formed an opinion...
Any time I spend a thousand dollars and up on something I take it kind of seriously. I've been planning to buy a quartz SMP in the near future, but I'm perhaps having second thoughts on spending that kinda money on a watch that comes from a brand that also makes cheap plastic toys (maybe I just don't like being reminded that these watches are basically just grown up toys...) I can be light hearted and silly about many things, but not $1,000 or more.
Part of the reason I even want a quartz SPM is because I find the James Bond connection so funny. Add in this plastic swatch silliness it might just make modern Omega too much of a joke for me to spend a thousand bucks and up on.
For all you guys with both the MoonSwatch And a "real" Speedmaster, more power to you that's awesome. But I don't think I could do it.


----------



## Xhantos

sammm said:


> Maybe I finally formed an opinion...
> Any time I spend a thousand dollars and up on something I take it kind of seriously. I've been planning to buy a quartz SMP in the near future, but I'm perhaps having second thoughts on spending that kinda money on a watch that comes from a brand that also makes cheap plastic toys (maybe I just don't like being reminded that these watches are basically just grown up toys...) I can be light hearted and silly about many things, but not $1,000 or more.
> Part of the reason I even want a quartz SPM is because I find the James Bond connection so funny. Add in this plastic swatch silliness it might just make modern Omega too much of a joke for me to spend a thousand bucks and up on.
> For all you guys with both the MoonSwatch And a "real" Speedmaster, more power to you that's awesome. But I don't think I could do it.


That reminded me of the Swatch X 007 Tribute Collection.






Swatch X 007 Tribute Collection - Swatch Group


Introducing the new James Bond Collection and limited special edition Swatch is on a secret mission! Just in time for the release of the latest James Bond movie No Time To Die, the Swiss watchmaking brand launches an exclusive collection of 007 inspired models.




www.swatchgroup.com


----------



## Cod Holliday

Some choose to think too much into these things. I have no idea why and have no qualms about it.


----------



## Gixnic




----------



## emale

Waiting for the Swamaster 300 and the Swatcha Terra models now.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

JimmyBoots said:


> They can always decide to punch you in the face.
> 
> Just for fun.
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t go around mocking strangers. But then again what do I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will Smith owns a Speedy?!


----------



## NightScar

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16527351
> 
> 
> Ruh roh



omega missed out ont he oppotunity to etch the first step on the moon footprint so that its the mark left on the wearers wrist


----------



## SlCKB0Y

matlt said:


> with only a few of us speedy nerds even wanting one


How many is a “few”? How do you know this exactly?


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Rice and Gravy said:


> Seeing these pictures and reviews just makes me all the more happy that idiots have paid top dollar for these things.


You truly can’t see the irony of being someone who pays thousands of dollars for completely unnecessary watches being extremely judgemental about how others spend their money? The lack of self awareness…


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Omega9000 said:


> This release has me wanting to get rid of my Omega Speedmaster Pro and never do business with Omega again.


You should do exactly that. Sell your Speedy and sit there sulking, wearing your Baltic. Buh bye!


----------



## SlCKB0Y

anonymousmoose said:


> I think so too. I bet since yesterday Omega Watches have become a more recognised household name. The craze has hit the news worldwide.
> 
> Omega couldn't create this hype with their luxury tier watches, no one would line up at an Omega store (unlike Rolex if one suddenly confirmed SS stock), so they used the Swatch powerhouse to push their brand at the lowest end. Great brand recognition.
> 
> They should have released these before the Winter Olympics - given Omega is plastered all over the TV screen.


Ahh someone who actually gets it.

Watches and Wonders 2022 is running from 30th March until April 5 and will feature all the big names in watches announcing releases - A. Lange & Söhne, Breitling, Grand Seiko, Hublot, IWC, JLC, Montblanc, Oris, Panerai, Patek Philippe, Piaget, Rolex, TAG Heuer, Tudor, Vacheron Constantin, Zenith and many more.

A week before this grand event, Swatch has managed to generate hype that overshadows everything these uptight stuffy brands will announce, including Rolex adding a millimetre to a watch here and a red bezel there, to watches no normal person can buy.

Truly think about it. They have got the entire watch world losing their minds, have generated hype in non-watch people not seen since the Apple Watch and have done so with a $250 plastic watch.

In the process millions more people know of the Omega brand and it’s association with space flight and they have completely reinvigorated the Swatch brand. It’s one of the truly great pieces of marketing in recent memory.

People just need to think of this as Omega merchandising that happens to be in the form of a “toy” watch and it all makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## anonymousmoose

SlCKB0Y said:


> Ahh someone who actually gets it.
> 
> Watches and Wonders 2022 is running from 30th March until April 5 and will feature all the big names in watches announcing releases - A. Lange & Söhne, Breitling, Grand Seiko, Hublot, IWC, JLC, Montblanc, Oris, Panerai, Patek Philippe, Piaget, Rolex, TAG Heuer, Tudor, Vacheron Constantin, Zenith and many more.
> 
> A week before this grand event, Swatch has managed to generate hype that overshadows everything these uptight stuffy brands will announce, including Rolex adding a millimetre to a watch here and a red bezel there, to watches no normal person can buy.
> 
> Truly think about it. They have got the entire watch world losing their minds, have generated hype in non-watch people not seen since the Apple Watch and have done so with a $250 plastic watch. It’s one of the truly great pieces of marketing in recent memory.
> 
> As a bonus, they have managed to truly butt hurt all the watch snobs (some on this very forum), who collect watches for all the wrong reasons - because they care what other people think about whats on their wrist, because they feel it diminishes what they see as a display of socio-economic superiority. It’s truly mental - it’s like a Ferrari owner going crazy because Ferrari put out a bicycle or seeing their neighbours kid driving a remote control Ferrari.


I didn't know about this Watches and Wonders event. It explains a lot more context.

Millions more people would have been searching the brand _Omega _in the last 3 days. Time will tell if it pays off. Be interesting to see how Omega will fair down the track - now more people know their name.

This is also why I don't think Omega will be adding any Seamasters, Constellations, DeVille models to the Swatch lineup. They got what they wanted. The moon angle was perfect, with all the space X hype of late.

As I said, its actually really clever if you think about it. Not everyone's liking it.


I wouldn't use your b*** hurt term myself , yet I agree that its odd some people now dislike Omega watches, even their Speedmaster because of what they see as a cheap flimsy plastic watch. Makes no sense to me I wish'd they would explain their thought pastern.

I also don't know if it is snobbery or just mixed emothins. If it is snobbery, I'd imagine they would be happy to prance around with their Omega Speedy's to look down on the people wearing the MoonSwatch.

Yet most have just been outbursts.I may genuinely be missing something.

I wonder if the E and S class drivers reacted like with Mercedes Benz's 'affordable' C class release decades ago. I remember when that came out as a teenager and thought 'finally, I might be able to afford one someday' (PS I did get my C class later one, but now prefer Audi).



PS
If it does end up hurting Omega.... win win. I have been annoyed with Omega's aggressive price rises in the last few years. A bit of hurt and bringing down the RRP does good for my wallet. 😄


----------



## anaplian

Yes, Omega has generated buzz around the MoonSwatch. Specifically, they've generated buzz and demand around a poor quality product - at least in terms of what Omega would like to think its products represent.

I'll speculate that the MoonSwatch will _never_ in its production lifetime become widely available. It exists merely to a) generate hype around Omega and b) make a fast buck for Swatch. Omega will need to limit the reputational and brand damage.

The long term problem for Omega is that it associates its brand with cheap plastic disposable toys. Great short term strategy, poor in the long term. Nitrous oxide. IMO.

We'll have Omega watches in the wild which will look garbage in six months time - not in a "really great patina dude" way but just in a battered plastic happy meal toy kinda way.

To quote Stringer Bell "Product m************s, product"


----------



## anonymousmoose

anaplian said:


> Yes, Omega has generated buzz around the MoonSwatch. Specifically, they've generated buzz and demand around a poor quality product - at least in terms of what Omega would like to think its products represent.


But they have purposly made it look and feel inferior to not take away from Omega's products. Watch swatches are renowned to be plastic-like and colourful. And Omega has been very vocal to say its a *Swatch, *collaborating with Omega for design. It's even called a MoonSwatch, not Moonwatch.

Swatch made the watch | Omega lent the design

As for _poor _quality, only time will tell. So far only the 'blue' paint has been raised as an issue. I had the first release of the coaxial movement die multiple times in an Omega I owned. Much worse than some paint coming off.


----------



## anaplian

anonymousmoose said:


> Swatch made the watch | Omega lent the design


Yeah, we know that. I suspect that many won't get that. It says Omega on the dial, therefore it's an Omega.


----------



## anonymousmoose

anaplian said:


> Yeah, we know that. I suspect that many won't get that. It says Omega on the dial, therefore it's an Omega.


That's on those people. I don't think it takes away anything from Omega watches.

Look at the debate this has created. Brand awareness. That is what Omega/Swatch wanted. If they loose some people from the Omega brand, there will be more added as a result of this tactic.

I actually want to switch to my speedmaster more since this watch came out.

Come to think of it - my Speedy is the Racing edition - if I get a MoonSwatch, I'll have a space watch too. All for $380 more.


----------



## Christopher-N

Gixnic said:


> What a dumb decision for Omega to put their vaulable logo front and center on these cheap plastic watches.
> 🤦‍♂️


They probably didn't have a choice, Remember Swatch own Omega.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

SlCKB0Y said:


> You truly can’t see the irony of being someone who pays thousands of dollars for completely unnecessary watches being extremely judgemental about how others spend their money? The lack of self awareness…


My self awareness is very intact thanks. I am aware that I own thousands of dollars of man jewelry for no other reason than I like them. And I am aware that I could tell the time with my phone instead of with a watch. I am also of aware that none of what I own was purchased for 5-10x retail price when I could have bought them at retail price in a few weeks or months and none were bought in order to "influence"/flex on IG or to try to flip them for a profit. You do you, but I truly don't get how that's not a stupid proposition. I've mentioned before in this thread that I think this is a cool idea and I would buy one - at RRP. These are very cheaply made reproductions of Moon watches that as real world pictures and use are showing are pretty crappy quality. So yes, given all that I still stand by my opinion that anyone that pays over retail for these has more $$ (or credit available) than brains and deserve what they get when they can't sell it in a few months, or they fall apart. 
It certainly has generated a buzz, good or bad, for Omega and Swatch.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Rice and Gravy said:


> My self awareness is very intact thanks. I am aware that I own thousands of dollars of man jewelry for no other reason than I like them. And I am aware that I could tell the time with my phone instead of with a watch. I am also of aware that none of what I own was purchased for 5-10x retail price when I could have bought them at retail price in a few weeks or months and none were bought in order to "influence"/flex on IG or to try to flip them for a profit. You do you, but I truly don't get how that's not a stupid proposition. I've mentioned before in this thread that I think this is a cool idea and I would buy one - at RRP. These are very cheaply made reproductions of Moon watches that as real world pictures and use are showing are pretty crappy quality. So yes, given all that I still stand by my opinion that anyone that pays over retail for these has more $$ (or credit available) than brains and deserve what they get when they can't sell it in a few months, or they fall apart.
> It certainly has generated a buzz, good or bad, for Omega and Swatch.


I just think people are taking it way to seriously. These watches are toys.

if everyone just thought of these watches as Omega *merchandising,* it makes a lot more sense in that context.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

anaplian said:


> We'll have Omega watches in the wild which will look garbage in six months time


They are Swatch products, not Omega, regardless of what it says on the dial. I wonder if all the thousands of people lined up outside of Swatch stores were all just confused?

If anything, think of them as Omega merch and it makes more sense. Ferrari sells hats and other garbage, people seem to understand that.


----------



## Nippero

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just think people are taking it way to seriously. These watches are toys.
> 
> if everyone just thought of these watches as Omega *merchandising,* it makes a lot more sense in that context.


I'm with Rice and Gravy. Thinking of these toys as merchandising makes paying 5-10x retail even more nutty.

Again, assuming Swatch isnt lying about these being readily available.

We'll see in a month or two. Either supply remains constrained and prices keep going up, or supply catches up to demand and we all laugh at the people who spent 5-10x retail just to flex with a plastic toy.


----------



## anaplian

It's a watch with Omega on the dial and the strap - but it isn't an Omega watch?

Not sure I'm capable of the mental gymnastics required to believe that.


----------



## Batboy

anaplian said:


> It's a watch with Omega on the dial and the strap - but it isn't an Omega watch?


It's Schrödinger's watch


----------



## Nippero

anaplian said:


> It's a watch with Omega on the dial and the strap - but it isn't an Omega watch?
> 
> Not sure I'm capable of the mental gymnastics required to believe that.


Its Omega's design + Swatch everything else.

This is how a lot of luxury collaborations work these days. Its more confusing with Omega x Swatch since both are watchmakers. Easier to understand if you think about something like Rimowa collaborations (Dior x Rimowa), the luggage itself is very obviously Rimowa and Dior's contribution is just the design of the pattern on the luggage.


----------



## anaplian

Nippero said:


> Its Omega's design + Swatch everything else.
> 
> This is how a lot of luxury collaborations work these days. Its more confusing with Omega x Swatch since both are watchmakers. Easier to understand if you think about something like Rimowa collaborations (Dior x Rimowa), the luggage itself is very obviously Rimowa and Dior's contribution is just the design of the pattern on the luggage.


I get the logic - and it is the two watchmakers aspect of this which is hard for me to process. I’m struggling to think of another collaboration where a luxury manufacturer has partnered with a “low end” manufacturer in the same industry. It’s a either a genius move or a disaster.


----------



## Deity42

It's become evident to me after reading posts on multiple platforms and websites just how important watches and the hobby are as far as people's identities and mental well-being (and I'm happy to attest to that myself).

Swatch Group was in a unique position with its ownership of these two brands to cause a very true disruption of the industry and in a world where we are already dealing with an unprecedented chain of current global events, this has just really fried a lot of people's circuits, both in what they thought was their comprehension of the hobby and of themselves internally.

I need to go find the post that's been my favorite so far, but to paraphrase, here on WUS there was a pretty great façade of daily politeness, courtesy, and order, but this release has torn a lot of that down and many people's true natures have been laid bare in some concerning ways.


----------



## Nippero

anaplian said:


> I get the logic - and it is the two watchmakers aspect of this which is hard for me to process. I’m struggling to think of another collaboration where a luxury manufacturer has partnered with a “low end” manufacturer in the same industry. It’s a either a genius move or a disaster.


Some others have already brought up various vehicle collaborations. Clothing in general is another common one.

I can't recall any collaborations that had a negative effect for one or both brands. They're typically great for generating hype and bringing attention to the brands.


----------



## Cod Holliday

anaplian said:


> I get the logic - and it is the two watchmakers aspect of this which is hard for me to process. I’m struggling to think of another collaboration where a luxury manufacturer has partnered with a “low end” manufacturer in the same industry. It’s a either a genius move or a disaster.


While I agree with your notion, so far its been a genius move. I have never seen anything like this in the watch community. Forums are still buzzing with the debate and threads and its also stealing away from the thunder of Watches and Wonders. 

Now mankind has been known to suffer from greed. So Swatch and Omega may try this again with a different watch. I think if they do, will damage Omega's reputation forever. 

just my 0.02


----------



## scott99

emale said:


> Waiting for the Swamaster 300 and the Swatcha Terra models now.


I’d buy the Swatcha Terra


----------



## Shanghai

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just think people are taking it way to seriously. These watches are toys.
> 
> if everyone just thought of these watches as Omega *merchandising,* it makes a lot more sense in that context.


I agree.

They should have given one away when you buy a real omega, then they could be given away to kids or friends, to get them into the brand at an early age.

The way MacDonalds do with happy meal's toys, or Kinder surprise.


----------



## ds99

You can pick these up on ebay uk now for £1,000


----------



## anonymousmoose

ds99 said:


> You can pick these up on ebay uk now for £1,000


If your mad or Richie Rich


----------



## Nippero

Shanghai said:


> I agree.
> 
> They should have given one away when you buy a real omega, then they could be given away to kids or friends, to get them into the brand at an early age.
> 
> The way MacDonalds do with happy meal's toys, or Kinda surprise.


I honestly thought thats what they were doing with the big briefcases being teased at Omega boutiques.

Buy a real moonwatch and get some or all of the moon swatches included in that collectible case.


----------



## Cod Holliday

ds99 said:


> You can pick these up on ebay uk now for £1,000


Seriously?


----------



## Metropolis

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just think people are taking it way to seriously. These watches are toys.


Let's be real, any watch is a "toy".


----------



## Nippero

Metropolis said:


> Let's be real, any watch is a "toy".


Fine, this is a children's toy 😂


----------



## Cod Holliday

Some people are hurt that their beloved brand is now selling cheap watches.

Some are upset they couldn't get one.

Some are upset OTHER people are paying more for them.

Some are upset because its bringing more spotlight to Swatch and Omega instead of THEIR beloved brand. 

Some are upset just because ...

Lighten up guys, its a toy or a gimmick or a watch or an instrument. It has no bearing on our health and well being which are the most important things in life. 

Sit back, chill and enjoy the show. Just my daily take on this ever evolving situation.


----------



## Gixnic

Shanghai said:


> I agree.
> 
> They should have given one away when you buy a real omega, then they could be given away to kids or friends, to get them into the brand at an early age.
> 
> The way MacDonalds do with happy meal's toys, or Kinda surprise.


This makes too much sense.

Also, Swatch could’ve sold the same moonswatches without the Omega logo, but still keep the Speedmaster logo at the bottom of the dial, thus making the Omega branded moonswatches a collectors item. A win/win for Swatch and Omega.


----------



## FLA45fan

I actually would like to see the demographics on the Moonswatch buyers . . . wondering if Omega/Swatch is keeping track. As I have said, as well as others, it's another marketing event that continues to drive business.


----------



## Nippero

FLA45fan said:


> I actually would like to see the demographics on the Moonswatch buyers . . . wondering if Omega/Swatch is keeping track. As I have said, as well as others, it's another marketing event that continues to drive business.


At least half of the buyers so far are probably flippers. Doubt theres any meaningful insight we or Omega/Swatch could glean from that.

Not sure what info about buyers is recorded if any. I too would be curious to see the results if they ever exist.


----------



## Deity42

Nippero said:


> Not sure what info about buyers is recorded if any. I too would be curious to see the results if they ever exist.


They took my name, email, and zip code on a slip of paper at my store. I believe this is so they could put everyone's info in their point-of-sale system (for their spam, etc), but I was already in there as a previous customer.


----------



## Deity42

Cod Holliday said:


> Now mankind has been known to suffer from greed. So Swatch and Omega may try this again with a different watch. I think if they do, will damage Omega's reputation forever.


I don't expect them to do another watch model (at least for a few years, anyway), but they've never come up with the tooling for a whole new case shape for just one release before - they use them for years over several collections.

I anticipate a second series of alternative colorways after this, or something like a whole series devoted to a particular planet, or Jupiter's moons, or something (the text on the back makes it hard to change the space/planets theme).


----------



## J Crew

watchik said:


> My guess: a plastic cheap Swatch version of the Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nailed it!


----------



## matlt

SlCKB0Y said:


> How many is a “few”? How do you know this exactly?


Umm, because it’s a speedy?


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

Cod Holliday said:


> Some people are hurt that their beloved brand is now selling cheap watches.
> 
> Some are upset they couldn't get one.
> 
> Some are upset OTHER people are paying more for them.
> 
> Some are upset because its bringing more spotlight to Swatch and Omega instead of THEIR beloved brand.
> 
> Some are upset just because ...
> 
> Lighten up guys, its a toy or a gimmick or a watch or an instrument. It has no bearing on our health and well being which are the most important things in life.
> 
> Sit back, chill and enjoy the show. Just my daily take on this ever evolving situation.


This. Sometimes watching the show is just as much fun as being a part of it.

😃


----------



## Rasmusbjensen

Nippero said:


> Its Omega's design + Swatch everything else.
> 
> This is how a lot of luxury collaborations work these days. Its more confusing with Omega x Swatch since both are watchmakers. Easier to understand if you think about something like Rimowa collaborations (Dior x Rimowa), the luggage itself is very obviously Rimowa and Dior's contribution is just the design of the pattern on the luggage.


Great point. Other examples could by Nike and various other clothes brands, but not other shoe brands (that I know of) Perphaps Jordans is an example since they're both own by Nike


----------



## Christopher-N

Rasmusbjensen said:


> Great point. Other examples could by Nike and various other clothes brands, but not other shoe brands (that I know of) Perphaps Jordans is an example since they're both own by Nike


True, just as Omega is a swatch owned company. 

Technically they can do whatever they like with Omega's IP. It would be interesting to see if the high ups at Omega supported this or were railroaded by swatch?

So far they only have a part stake in Rolex. What happens when they acquire that company? that could be a very interesting day


----------



## Shanghai

Cod Holliday said:


> Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 16529984


My god its a global epidemic, worse than COVID.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Shanghai said:


> My god its a global epidemic, worse than COVID.


We can call it whatever but its quite obvious Swatch stole the show without participating.


----------



## Shanghai

Christopher-N said:


> True, just as Omega is a swatch owned company.
> 
> Technically they can do whatever they like with Omega's IP. It would be interesting to see if the high ups at Omega supported this or were railroaded by swatch?
> 
> So far they only have a part stake in Rolex. What happens when they acquire that company? that could be a very interesting day


Ha ha. Now if they do a Sub with the Rolex name on it. That's a watch worth buying.

Especially if it comes with 300 meter water resistance.


----------



## Nippero

Cod Holliday said:


> We can call it whatever but its quite obvious Swatch stole the show without participating.


StockX started listing the moonswatches, this is probably the most realistic idea of grey market pricing: StockX: Sneakers, Streetwear, Trading Cards, Handbags, Watches

I am seriously thinking/hoping those ebay sales are all faked or done by trolls.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Nippero said:


> StockX started listing the moonswatches, this is probably the most realistic idea of grey market pricing: StockX: Sneakers, Streetwear, Trading Cards, Handbags, Watches
> 
> I am seriously thinking/hoping those ebay sales are all faked or done by trolls.


They are still priced 4x the MSRP. 
Most people dont visit StockX and therefore eBay can have some ligitimacy to it. Not that I care either way, paying more than MSRP isn't my thing.


----------



## Nippero

Cod Holliday said:


> They are still priced 4x the MSRP.
> Most people dont visit StockX and therefore eBay can have some ligitimacy to it. Not that I care either way, paying more than MSRP isn't my thing.


StockX is more popular with the "hypebeast" crowd that go after things like Supreme collaborations and the like. I feel like this collaboration probably interests them more, so StockX is a decent place to look for a sense of price.

C24 or Ebay would be great if they actually listed sold and PAID prices.

I agree though, I'm not paying more than MSRP for anything.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Nippero said:


> StockX is more popular with the "hypebeast" crowd that go after things like Supreme collaborations and the like. I feel like this collaboration probably interests them more, so StockX is a decent place to look for a sense of price.
> 
> C24 or Ebay would be great if they actually listed sold and PAID prices.
> 
> I agree though, I'm not paying more than MSRP for anything.


If you can add a model to C24 list, that will give you a good idea of average price using their chart. I haven't tried but if you are curious that's probably more legitimate as it moves the needle based on selling price.


----------



## FLA45fan

According to a site called Marketingweek.com "For Omega and Swatch, the rewards of co-branding could be astronomical."
A lengthy article from a non-watch perspective that thinks this was a
"wonderful tactical adventure." Also spoke of Omega CEO Raynald Aeschlimann deliberately creating a watch with similarities. Speedmaster DNA if you will. Time will tell, but I think it to be more than clever. . .


----------



## Cod Holliday

Here's a link to the article. Interesting read,









For Omega and Swatch, the rewards of co-branding could be astronomical


Far from cannibalising Omega’s luxury sales, the collaboration with Swatch on a £200 watch will breathe new life into both these sister brands.




www.marketingweek.com


----------



## bearwithwatch

Swatch+Omega has cured COVID-19 to a certain degree


----------



## rokman

bearwithwatch said:


> Swatch+Omega has cured COVID-19 to a certain degree


Actually Putin already did that


----------



## omegawatchlvr

What I can't find anywhere is how durable this bioceramic is, I expect it be more one the plastic side. But i'm planning to by one or two just for fun and wanted to know what it can handle. No i don't mind scratches on my Omega's so why would I care on this right , but still . Wonder about the battery sticker as well must be getting beat up with a cheap battery change  . I'm planning on getting a Mercury first , but I'm not paying over for this. I mean come on.


----------



## GShocksCoolness

Imagine making a fun watch that you can't even wear using household cleaners to clean the house because nobody knows what bioceramic or liberally fancy is. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GShocksCoolness

I probably will get one. I bet I will see one at a rummage sale or flea market one day. I'm still into why $40 smartwatch I got recently though. So much fun. I would rather get a $300 smartwatch that isn't square than a Omega Moonswatch. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

omegawatchlvr said:


> What I can't find anywhere is how durable this bioceramic is, I expect it be more one the plastic side. But i'm planning to by one or two just for fun and wanted to know what it can handle. No i don't mind scratches on my Omega's so why would I care on this right , but still . Wonder about the battery sticker as well must be getting beat up with a cheap battery change  . I'm planning on getting a Mercury first , but I'm not paying over for this. I mean come on.


I got into a Swatch store after they were all sold out: they have other watches made with the same bioceramic that you can try out and feel. 

Honestly, it just feels like hardened plastic. Which isn't bad, it's not a nasty feel; it feels nicer than a $20 resin Casio, but it's nothing special either. I think the case integrity itself will last fine, but do wonder about long-term 'colour quality' especially when scratched or exposed to hundreds of hours of sun. 

The more I think of these, the less I want one tbh. The Omega + Speedmaster branding & looks at £207 is what mainly drew me.


----------



## omegawatchlvr

Yeah @john_marston I get what your saying , I was hyped myself at first thinking of getting 4 but then i'd be spending nearly a grand on Swatches... I'll still buy one but want to see them in the flesh before making my decision. Right now for me it's Mercury, Mars , Jupiter, Moon in that order . The website pictures and real life or what i've seen so far seems totally different.


----------



## casper461

Christopher-N said:


> True, just as Omega is a swatch owned company.
> 
> Technically they can do whatever they like with Omega's IP. It would be interesting to see if the high ups at Omega supported this or were railroaded by swatch?
> 
> So far they only have a part stake in Rolex. What happens when they acquire that company? that could be a very interesting day


Who says they have a part stake in Rolex? That's not true at all. Rolex is a charity/foundation.


----------



## zengineer

Christopher-N said:


> True, just as Omega is a swatch owned company.
> 
> Technically they can do whatever they like with Omega's IP. It would be interesting to see if the high ups at Omega supported this or were railroaded by swatch?
> 
> So far they only have a part stake in Rolex. What happens when they acquire that company? that could be a very interesting day


Please elaborate on how you think Omega or Swatch Group or anyone owns or "has a stake" in Rolex.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42

If you've changed the strap on a plastic Casio or Timex, this is no different.


----------



## omegawatchlvr

that nato looks good wich brand is it?


----------



## Cod Holliday

rokman said:


> Actually Putin already did that


I was just about to type that. Thanks.


----------



## Seabee1

Deity42 said:


> If you've changed the strap on a plastic Casio or Timex, this is no different.
> View attachment 16533720


This is the one that's up at the ISS right now...OMEGA SPACE WATCH!


----------



## Deity42

omegawatchlvr said:


> that nato looks good wich brand is it?


Omega. Before I get roasted, I got it to use with my real Speedy too.


Seabee1 said:


> This is the one that's up at the ISS right now...OMEGA SPACE WATCH!


I saw those pictures too, and it was one of the reasons I went for this color, but the closer I look at them I'm not convinced. Have to wait for some better space sleuths to figure it out.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

anaplian said:


> I get the logic - and it is the two watchmakers aspect of this which is hard for me to process. I’m struggling to think of another collaboration where a luxury manufacturer has partnered with a “low end” manufacturer in the same industry. It’s a either a genius move or a disaster.


Yes, it is the fact that they are both watch manufacturers that confounds the issue a bit.

An obvious example of collaboration within the same industry (though not to the same extreme of “high end” vs “low end”) is Rolex and the older Tudors. The Tudors were a very faithful design recreation of the corresponding Rolex watches, with Rolex branding on the caseback, bracelet, crown etc, Tudor branding on the dial and an ETA movement.

This is not quite as extreme an example in the quality disparity but the association was far greater in longevity whereas presumably this swatch/omega collaboration will be much more limited.

Grand Seiko fanboys completely lost their minds when the company fully manufactured the Seiko branded 62MAS reissues like the SLA037 and SLA043, which are Grand Seikos in everything but name. They believed it “cheapened” the Grand Seiko brand but really the Grand Seiko brand has been tarnished in the eyes of the general public since its inception for even including “Seiko” in their name.

BMW has associated themselves in a collaboration with Toyota to produce the Toyota Supra and the BMW Z4.

So yes, similar collaborations have occurred before within the same industries but I kind of think they are not relevant because, as mentioned, I really view the Moonswatch as Omega merchandise manufactured under license by Swatch, just like this officially licensed Ferrari product:


----------



## jhdscript

Please dont buy the moonswatch on aftermarket


----------



## Shanghai

john_marston said:


> I got into a Swatch store after they were all sold out: they have other watches made with the same bioceramic that you can try out and feel.
> 
> Honestly, it just feels like hardened plastic. Which isn't bad, it's not a nasty feel; it feels nicer than a $20 resin Casio, but it's nothing special either. I think the case integrity itself will last fine, but do wonder about long-term 'colour quality' especially when scratched or exposed to hundreds of hours of sun.
> 
> The more I think of these, the less I want one tbh. The Omega + Speedmaster branding & looks at £207 is what mainly drew me.


Well they are supposed to be 70% plastic.

I honestly think even £207 quid is way to much for this watch. A £100 would be a fairer price and in the months to come, they will drop in price for sure.

I would rather have a Casio GSHOCK.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Shanghai said:


> Well they are supposed to be 70% plastic.
> 
> I honestly think even £207 quid is way to much for this watch. A £100 would be a fairer price and in the months to come, they will drop in price for sure.
> 
> I would rather have a Casio GSHOCK.


You can purchase a G-Shock today. You can't purchase Moonswatch at a store today.

Omega. Rolex.

Not saying one's better or worse. Scarcity drives price drives demand drives scarcity.


----------



## ds99

you can get a "moonswatch" for £400 on ebay UK now


----------



## Deity42

For anyone who cares, here's what the bare lugs/springbars look like:








I heard Random Rob call them "Omega quality" spring bars...turns out he's kind of right, those are the spares Omega sent with my strap - identical. However, I suspect they are just "Swatch Group quality" spring bars, as I don't think Swatch has ever had a watch with regular spring bars before. Anyone who has some Longines or Tissot OEM spring bars will have to confirm.
The underside:








The springbars snap in ultra tight, perfectly fitted to the lug holes, so I'm not worried about any egging. The case geometry is indeed close to 1:1 with the real Speedy. It's closer to the 1861 case (casebands same height), with a slightly shallower caseback. I don't have a 3861 case to compare.


----------



## Nocam

Deity42 said:


> For anyone who cares, here's what the bare lugs/springbars look like:
> View attachment 16534089
> 
> I heard Random Rob call them "Omega quality" spring bars...turns out he's kind of right, those are the spares Omega sent with my strap - identical. However, I suspect they are just "Swatch Group quality" spring bars, as I don't think Swatch has ever had a watch with regular spring bars before. Anyone who has some Longines or Tissot OEM spring bars will have to confirm.
> The underside:
> View attachment 16534098
> 
> The springbars snap in ultra tight, perfectly fitted to the lug holes, so I'm not worried about any egging. The case geometry is indeed close to 1:1 with the real Speedy. It's closer to the 1861 case (casebands same height), with a slightly shallower caseback. I don't have a 3861 case to compare.


Nice - those look identical to the 'shouldered' spring bars from Marathon. I've got a bunch of them and can attest to the quality. I like the little things like this - thanks for posting. 









Amazon.com: Marathon Swiss Made Stainless Steel Shouldered Spring Bars - WP003010 (20mm, Set of 2) : Marathon: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Marathon Swiss Made Stainless Steel Shouldered Spring Bars - WP003010 (20mm, Set of 2) and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Gixnic

Deity42 said:


> For anyone who cares, here's what the bare lugs/springbars look like:
> View attachment 16534089
> 
> I heard Random Rob call them "Omega quality" spring bars...turns out he's kind of right, those are the spares Omega sent with my strap - identical. However, I suspect they are just "Swatch Group quality" spring bars, as I don't think Swatch has ever had a watch with regular spring bars before. Anyone who has some Longines or Tissot OEM spring bars will have to confirm.
> The underside:
> View attachment 16534098
> 
> The springbars snap in ultra tight, perfectly fitted to the lug holes, so I'm not worried about any egging. The case geometry is indeed close to 1:1 with the real Speedy. It's closer to the 1861 case (casebands same height), with a slightly shallower caseback. I don't have a 3861 case to compare.


Is the bezel a sticker or printed on?


----------



## Deity42

Gixnic said:


> Is the bezel a sticker or printed on?


It's not a sticker....it's a screen print of some type. I don't know enough about the processes to say exactly, but it's printed/painted on. Not a decal/sticker.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Shanghai said:


> My god its a global epidemic, worse than COVID.





SlCKB0Y said:


> Yes, it is the fact that they are both watch manufacturers that confounds the issue a bit.
> 
> An obvious example of collaboration within the same industry (though not to the same extreme of “high end” vs “low end”) is Rolex and the older Tudors. The Tudors were a very faithful design recreation of the corresponding Rolex watches, with Rolex branding on the caseback, bracelet, crown etc, Tudor branding on the dial and an ETA movement.
> 
> This is not quite as extreme an example in the quality disparity but the association was far greater in longevity whereas presumably this swatch/omega collaboration will be much more limited.
> 
> Grand Seiko fanboys completely lost their minds when the company fully manufactured the Seiko branded 62MAS reissues like the SLA037 and SLA043, which are Grand Seikos in everything but name. They believed it “cheapened” the Grand Seiko brand but really the Grand Seiko brand has been tarnished in the eyes of the general public since its inception for even including “Seiko” in their name.
> 
> BMW has associated themselves in a collaboration with Toyota to produce the Toyota Supra and the BMW Z4.
> 
> So yes, similar collaborations have occurred before within the same industries but I kind of think they are not relevant because, as mentioned, I really view the Moonswatch as Omega merchandise manufactured under license by Swatch, just like this officially licensed Ferrari product:


Don't forget this - I wonder how many people are selling their Ducati Motorbikes due to this? Are the Ducati forums also blowing up and people loosing their mind like the Omega ones?


----------



## monsters

Shanghai said:


> Well they are supposed to be 70% plastic.
> 
> I honestly think even £207 quid is way to much for this watch. A £100 would be a fairer price and in the months to come, they will drop in price for sure.
> 
> I would rather have a Casio GSHOCK.


2/3 ceramic and 1/3 plastic


----------



## Kotsov

savka said:


> If you’re referring to retail price, I’m not sure I’d characterize $260 as “top dollar”, even though I understand we all face different economic realities and are constrained by our own, unique budgets.
> 
> For those that are paying thousands on the secondary market, I’d guess that most of them have more money than sense and so spending a few thousand to have the latest hot thing is really just a drop in the bucket. Not that different than some Rolex owners, imo.


Meow


----------



## Kotsov

mougino said:


> Uranus scratches?


If Saturn it it will


----------



## Kotsov

The thread that keeps on giving.

I haven't laughed so much since my granny died.

It's been emotional.


----------



## agtprvctr

I just went by one of the stores in NY and they just got a shipment in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

agtprvctr said:


> I just went by one of the stores in NY and they just got a shipment in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you able to pick one up?


----------



## agtprvctr

Cod Holliday said:


> Were you able to pick one up?


It was at the location at April and 1st  Sorry guys.


Cod Holliday said:


> Were you able to pick one up?


It was the location at the corner of April and 1st... SORRY GUYS 😬


----------



## omegawatchlvr

Al this moonswatch stuff is great , but now when is search ebay for speedmaster it is absolutely flooded with these swatches


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

omegawatchlvr said:


> Al this moonswatch stuff is great , but now when is search ebay for speedmaster it is absolutely flooded with these swatches
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Just as Chrono24 is flooded with Rolexes BNIB.


----------



## omegawatchlvr

yeah true availability of Rolex is plenty . But come on you know what I mean 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

omegawatchlvr said:


> yeah true availability of Rolex is plenty . But come on you know what I mean
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


If there's a buck to be made plenty will sell themselves. These are mere objects.


----------



## john_marston

So has there been any news on a restock?


----------



## FJR1971

john_marston said:


> So has there been any news on a restock?


One of the locations that had them told me “hopefully by end of April “


----------



## Deity42

Small restocks have happened in Europe, but don't know about anywhere else.

I anticipate these small restocks at stores, and a similar goofy online release, throughout the summer. Resale prices will come down to $400 or less as they filter out, before the winter when they very quietly stop production to gear up for series 2 about this same time next year. Demand will ease up, but it will still be a pain in the ass to get one.

Just my opinion, based on watching Swatch for the last 20 years.


----------



## zengineer

omegawatchlvr said:


> Al this moonswatch stuff is great , but now when is search ebay for speedmaster it is absolutely flooded with these swatches
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


And the forum is flooded with posts about Ebay MoonSwatch auctions.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## omegawatchlvr

whahah true 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## willy156

prices have dropped a lot! outside of moon, mercury, uranus, and neptune. they're going for under $600 now


----------



## appophylite

Deity42 said:


> I anticipate a similar goofy online release, throughout the summer. Demand will ease up, but it will still be a pain in the ass to get one.
> 
> Just my opinion, based on watching Swatch for the last 20 years.


Lord, but I'm not looking forward to that... I have no Swatch outlet anywhere near where I live, and I have no intention of flying across multiple state lines to get to one, so I HAVE to wait for the online release, and I've pretty much relegated myself to the fact that my computer and fingers are likely not fast enough for me to get my hands on one within the first days or weeks of online release.

Maybe September/October will be good months for me....


----------



## anonymousmoose

appophylite said:


> Lord, but I'm not looking forward to that... I have no Swatch outlet anywhere near where I live, and I have no intention of flying across multiple state lines to get to one, so I HAVE to wait for the online release, and I've pretty much relegated myself to the fact that my computer and fingers are likely not fast enough for me to get my hands on one within the first days or weeks of online release.
> 
> Maybe September/October will be good months for me....


Same with me. Swatch is 3424km away with a desert and crazy critters in between


----------



## Cod Holliday

willy156 said:


> prices have dropped a lot! outside of moon, mercury, uranus, and neptune. they're going for under $600 now


That's still 2x retail for pieces that aren't desirable (better return that Milgauss ).


----------



## Deity42

appophylite said:


> Lord, but I'm not looking forward to that... I have no Swatch outlet anywhere near where I live, and I have no intention of flying across multiple state lines to get to one, so I HAVE to wait for the online release, and I've pretty much relegated myself to the fact that my computer and fingers are likely not fast enough for me to get my hands on one within the first days or weeks of online release.
> 
> Maybe September/October will be good months for me....


I don't know what their original plans were with an online release date, but it's obvious the anticipation is here, and I can only assume they are holding off as much as they can so that their production can produce enough product so that it's not a 30-second, rush-to-beat-the-bots when the online gates open.

That's the optimistic view. I think if their sentiment of "everyone who wants one will be able to get one" was true, they'd alter their online sales to have a backorder system, where even if they become out of stock, you get your order in and it ships when it's made. Again, optimistic, maybe a little fantastical, but I hope to be surprised.

I think it's more likely they see the obvious demand and have ramped up production, and most likely plans to produce way more than they thought they would, but that production will end at some point. I say that because Swatch doesn't make a whole new case molding for just one release. I think they're going to do a whole new second series with new designs on the same case next year (or maybe push those plans to the year after). Assuming I'm right, it will be interesting to see how the resale market reacts.


----------



## appophylite

Deity42 said:


> I think they're going to do a whole new second series with new designs on the same case next year (or maybe push those plans to the year after). Assuming I'm right, it will be interesting to see how the resale market reacts.


This is exactly what I was thinking! I read somewhere that when the collaboration was first discussed, it was a three piece series: Mission to The Sun, Mission On Earth and Mission to the Moon (the obvious one). Further discussion expanded the collection out to the 11 piece Solar System Series. I could definitely see them stopping production on the full series next year and maybe just keeping the originally planned Sun, Moon and Earth. I would also wager they are probably planning a commemorative collection for the planned 2024 NASA return to the Moon and probably another series for the planned Mars Missions.


----------



## d.Kruger

Any update on when stores will be replenished? If available, I have been thinking of buying the entire series. Some are attractive, but it would be cool to have the entire series BNIB.


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

FWIW I like the Misson on Earth. That turquoise color is nice.


----------



## appophylite

d.Kruger said:


> Any update on when stores will be replenished? If available, I have been thinking of buying the entire series. Some are attractive, but it would be cool to have the entire series BNIB.


Honestly, you're probably going to be waiting a fair while before you could get your hands on the entire series. The original release sold out in hours and from what has been gathered over the last week, it seems that Swatch is only releasing very small restock batches (and most of those seem isolated to European Sellers) - those restocks are also disappearing pretty much the day they arrive. Likely Swatch is ramping production in the background hard and fast to build up inventory before they go for a wider physical release 2.0 and/or the online sales.


----------



## d.Kruger

appophylite said:


> Honestly, you're probably going to be waiting a fair while before you could get your hands on the entire series. The original release sold out in hours and from what has been gathered over the last week, it seems that Swatch is only releasing very small restock batches (and most of those seem isolated to European Sellers) - those restocks are also disappearing pretty much the day they arrive. Likely Swatch is ramping production in the background hard and fast to build up inventory before they go for a wider physical release 2.0 and/or the online sales.


Sadly, you are most likely correct. I guess I don't need to order the display case just yet


----------



## anonymousmoose

appophylite said:


> Honestly, you're probably going to be waiting a fair while before you could get your hands on the entire series. The original release sold out in hours and from what has been gathered over the last week, it seems that Swatch is only releasing very small restock batches (and most of those seem isolated to European Sellers) - those restocks are also disappearing pretty much the day they arrive. Likely Swatch is ramping production in the background hard and fast to build up inventory before they go for a wider physical release 2.0 and/or the online sales.


Yeh, you'd think if Swatch anticipated this kind of response they would have asked their stores to implement extra security and/or a system.
I blame social media, not forums like this, but tick tok, facebook, twitter, instagram etc. Its all bull dust and not much positive comes from it. I only have a facebook account because some friends send private messages that way. I hate it all.

Does anyone know how fast Swatch and churn out watches?


----------



## appophylite

anonymousmoose said:


> Does anyone know how fast Swatch and churn out watches?


I'd wager, at the least, that they can spit these out a mite faster than more premium Swiss Made product.

Casting the cases and manufacturing the (cheaper) quartz movements definitely take much less time than milling SS cases and assembling mechanical movements. As you inferred earlier, they are probably just building up stock so that they aren't caught with their pants down again when they attempt to go full release (whenever that is). I'm hoping for a May date of Go-Live online, personally.


----------



## Seabee1

What better way to gauge the market than the way omega did. Soft reveal of the watch, announce a date and where they can be bought, sit back and see what happens. I bet omega could have just quietly released the watches through their stores with little to no fanfare and who knows, the moonswatch could have tanked. As it stands they appear to be quite successful in the moonswatch line as well as in the way they released it. What's that saying...you can't argue with success


----------



## Dohnut

Went to the London (Oxford St) botique yesterday. Sold out. Assistant said they get a few in every morning and they go quickly.

First time seeing them in person and I think they looked great.

Also went to the Omega Botique on Regent St to checkout the new Green 300smp. Didn't have any.

Not the most productive of lunch breaks!


----------



## Monkeynuts

first time I saw them yesterday at Covent garden very nice I thought, none in stock for sale though at the time of visit, I will be getting a mars and Saturn when they become internet available


----------



## Cod Holliday

So Swatch has now confirmed that these will not be sold online. 

Only available at Swatch stores.


----------



## bettenco

Cod Holliday said:


> So Swatch has now confirmed that these will not be sold online.
> 
> Only available at Swatch stores.
> 
> View attachment 16594199


That's an about face for them if true. I wonder if it's just for now until they get stock up to where they can accommodate online sales.


----------



## Cod Holliday

bettenco said:


> That's an about face for them if true. I wonder if it's just for now until they get stock up to where they can accommodate online sales.


I predicted that sometime ago. Even they themselves had no idea it was going to be as huge. Now its in their best interest to control supply through stores, drive up the second hand prices.

Rarity creates demand creates hype creates rarity and the viscous cycle continues... The watches have done what they were tasked to do, they came in as DH and hit a grand slam. 

Now Swatch/Omega are going to milk the clock. Its so funny though when I see these plastic toys selling for same money as original Moonwatch. Omega must be thinking, jeez, all we had to do was to not do anything


----------



## Gixnic

Cod Holliday said:


> So Swatch has now confirmed that these will not be sold online.
> 
> Only available at Swatch stores.
> 
> View attachment 16594199


What a complete clusterf***. Meanwhile, the replicas are starting to hit the grey market. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## john_marston

Cod Holliday said:


> So Swatch has now confirmed that these will not be sold online.
> 
> Only available at Swatch stores.
> 
> View attachment 16594199


How is this a confirmation that they won't be available online in the future? This is simply a reiteration of existing information.

This is the only direct statement they gave on it afaik:
“The Bioceramic MoonSwatch Collection is not available* for the time being* for purchase online. We remind you that it is not a limited-edition and will soon be available again in selected Swatch stores.”

It would make little sense to sell them online right now, they can't supply the demand anyway and they'd be gone in seconds.


----------



## Deity42

I don't know what Swatch's (the plastic watch company, not the Group) production capacity is. I wonder about it frequently as a collector. But I assume they are trying to figure this out. I maintain the enthusiasm for this release caught them by surprise. So now they have to weigh supplying the stores vs building an inventory for an online release that won't enrage everyone. I assume they had online sales plans that were thrown out the window a bit, and they had to readjust.

No doubt they will be online eventually, though. Patience.


----------



## Cod Holliday

john_marston said:


> How is this a confirmation that they won't be available online in the future? This is simply a reiteration of existing information.
> 
> This is the only direct statement they gave on it afaik:
> “The Bioceramic MoonSwatch Collection is not available* for the time being* for purchase online. We remind you that it is not a limited-edition and will soon be available again in selected Swatch stores.”
> 
> It would make little sense to sell them online right now, they can't supply the demand anyway and they'd be gone in seconds.


Its not the time being statement anymore. They have no plans of releasing these online...


----------



## Nippero

Cod Holliday said:


> Its not the time being statement anymore. They have no plans of releasing these online...
> 
> View attachment 16594542


IMO that is again talking about the situation in this point in time. There is no "current" online availability.
If this truly isnt limited, i assume it will _eventually_ be available online once demand dies down.


----------



## savka

Deity42 said:


> No doubt they will be online eventually, though. Patience.





Nippero said:


> If this truly isnt limited, i assume it will _eventually_ be available online once demand dies down.


I admire the optimism and sincerely hope you’re right, but can’t help and ask why you feel so confident these will be widely available online given the evolution of Swatch’s messaging? I’m not sure I see any evidence of that so it seems like a toss up. I’d also point out that there are non-limited edition watches that are hard to get (e.g. silver Snoopy) due to limited production and/or constrained supply. Frankly, I wouldn’t be surprised if these continue to slowly trickle out to select stores so as to maintain an aura of desirability and exclusivity, either in perpetuity or until discontinued. At this point, future availability appears to be an open question where we’ll just have to wait and see what happens. 

I’m not saying you’re wrong — again, I hope you’re right — but there’s enough uncertainty here that I’m not sure I’d bet the farm on it…


----------



## tmathes

Cod Holliday said:


> I predicted that sometime ago. Even they themselves had no idea it was going to be as huge. Now its in their best interest to control supply through stores, drive up the second hand prices.
> 
> Rarity creates demand creates hype creates rarity and the viscous cycle continues... The watches have done what they were tasked to do, they came in as DH and hit a grand slam.
> 
> Now Swatch/Omega are going to milk the clock. Its so funny though when I see these plastic toys selling for same money as original Moonwatch. Omega must be thinking, jeez, all we had to do was to not do anything


Then the supposed idea of getting a person hooked on the 'cheapie' Speedmaster to get them to buy a more expensive one later will be a complete bust. There are so few Swatch stores around that most of us (like me) didn't even know they existed outside of a few airports. And not even all of their stores even will get any to sell on top of that.

If indeed that is their plan releasing the product as a grand marketing ploy to gain future customers made no sense in the end. I don't have to travel hundreds of miles to get snubbed if I'm looking to buy a Rolex so you'd think Swatch would at least imitate those sales 'tactics'.


----------



## Cod Holliday

tmathes said:


> Then the supposed idea of getting a person hooked on the 'cheapie' Speedmaster to get them to buy a more expensive one later will be a complete bust. There are so few Swatch stores around that most of us (like me) didn't even know they existed outside of a few airports. And not even all of their stores even will get any to sell on top of that.
> 
> If indeed that is their plan releasing the product as a grand marketing ploy to gain future customers made no sense in the end. I don't have to travel hundreds of miles to get snubbed if I'm looking to buy a Rolex so you'd think Swatch would at least imitate those sales 'tactics'.


I have no horse in this race so I don't care but from what I have heard Speedmaster sales have already surged. I do know of one person who bought the real thing just becase he can. 

While we can debate if it will be bust or not, at this time its all speculation. You maybe right two years from now, but for now you are not.


----------



## savka

tmathes said:


> Then the supposed idea of getting a person hooked on the 'cheapie' Speedmaster to get them to buy a more expensive one later will be a complete bust. There are so few Swatch stores around that most of us (like me) didn't even know they existed outside of a few airports. And not even all of their stores even will get any to sell on top of that.
> 
> If indeed that is their plan releasing the product as a grand marketing ploy to gain future customers made no sense in the end. I don't have to travel hundreds of miles to get snubbed if I'm looking to buy a Rolex so you'd think Swatch would at least imitate those sales 'tactics'.


The success of this collaboration may not be about getting product on the wrists of people — it can also be about underlining the status of Omega as a brand worth lusting, waiting, and even fighting (or paying above MSRP) over. Seeing news of long lines, etc helps solidify perception of Omega as a desirable brand. In that regard they’ve been successful since there was widespread news coverage beyond regular watch circles. Of course, jury is still out on what all of this will mean in 5 or 10 years since my crystal ball is in the shop right now. Good news is that we’ll find out if we just wait long enough.


----------



## Nippero

savka said:


> I admire the optimism and sincerely hope you’re right, but can’t help and ask why you feel so confident these will be widely available online given the evolution of Swatch’s messaging? I’m not sure I see any evidence of that so it seems like a toss up. I’d also point out that there are non-limited edition watches that are hard to get (e.g. silver Snoopy) due to limited production and/or constrained supply. Frankly, I wouldn’t be surprised if these continue to slowly trickle out to select stores so as to maintain an aura of desirability and exclusivity, either in perpetuity or until discontinued. At this point, future availability appears to be an open question where we’ll just have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> I’m not saying you’re wrong — again, I hope you’re right — but there’s enough uncertainty here that I’m not sure I’d bet the farm on it…


I guess part of my optimism is because I'm not real concerned whether I'll get one myself or not. If I do, great, if not, oh well.

The other part is that these Swatches are _way_ easier to manufacture than something like the Snoopy. If Swatch is saying its not limited, then I cant imagine demand exceeding supply indefinitely for something that is so easy to produce.


----------



## bettenco

Nippero said:


> I guess part of my optimism is because I'm not real concerned whether I'll get one myself or not. If I do, great, if not, oh well.
> 
> The other part is that these Swatches are _way_ easier to manufacture than something like the Snoopy. If Swatch is saying its not limited, then I cant imagine demand exceeding supply indefinitely for something that is so easy to produce.


I don't see how anyone can contend they want to keep production numbers low to drive the secondary market from which they reap zero benefit.

More sold moonswatches = more $$$ in swatch's coffers. Full stop. Wait it out


----------



## savka

bettenco said:


> I don't see how anyone can contend they want to keep production numbers low to drive the secondary market from which they reap zero benefit.
> 
> More sold moonswatches = more $$$ in swatch's coffers. Full stop. Wait it out


If luxury brands only cared about sales volume then they would be Walmart; there are classes beyond Econ 101 and plenty of actual examples in retail. As the founder of Supreme — one of the most successful fashion brands today — remarked way back in 2009, “We’ve never really been supply-demand anyway. It’s not like when we’re making something, we make only six of them. But if we can sell 600, I make 400.”

As I said, I hope you’re right because I own a MoonSwatch and want to buy another (or two). There’s a good chance we’ll all be swimming in MoonSwatches soon, as you contend, but there’s also a real, non-zero chance the Swatch Group continues to limit availability to advance their corporate interests. We’ll find out soon enough. Until then, I’m not making any bets either way. You, on the other hand, are of course entitled to your opinion and we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Cleverbs

God people not being able to read what swatch sends out and turning it into "no online sales confirmed!" is just the worst. Stop posting.

Everyone has such ridiculous fomo on this. It's been like a month. This watch clearly has more demand than expected. Swatch clearly intends to eventually put these online, who cares if it's next week or in 8 months? Does it materially matter in any way?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Gixnic said:


> What a complete clusterf***. Meanwhile, the replicas are starting to hit the grey market.


Replicas in the grey market? That sentence doesn't make sense to me. Please clarify


----------



## john_marston

Cleverbs said:


> God people not being able to read what swatch sends out and turning it into "no online sales confirmed!" is just the worst. Stop posting.
> 
> Everyone has such ridiculous fomo on this. It's been like a month. This watch clearly has more demand than expected. Swatch clearly intends to eventually put these online, who cares if it's next week or in 8 months? Does it materially matter in any way?


Emotions are still high–on WUS too. Some have fomo, others a horse in the race (even if merely some bias).

As you say it’s been only a month. All that has been confirmed is that it’s not a LE, and that they are, for the time being, not online. That should say enough that eventually everyone will be able to get one (literally what Swatch has said too).


----------



## Nippero

savka said:


> If luxury brands only cared about sales volume then they would be Walmart; there are classes beyond Econ 101 and plenty of actual examples in retail. As the founder of Supreme — one of the most successful fashion brands today — remarked way back in 2009, “We’ve never really been supply-demand anyway. It’s not like when we’re making something, we make only six of them. But if we can sell 600, I make 400.”
> 
> As I said, I hope you’re right because I own a MoonSwatch and want to buy another (or two). There’s a good chance we’ll all be swimming in MoonSwatches soon, as you contend, but there’s also a real, non-zero chance the Swatch Group continues to limit availability to advance their corporate interests. We’ll find out soon enough. Until then, I’m not making any bets either way. You, on the other hand, are of course entitled to your opinion and we can agree to disagree.


The only thing I disagree with you about is Swatch being a luxury brand.

Its only luxury in the sense that its not selling a necessity. The product is far from high end and I don't think anyone really sees it as "Luxury" like they would any of the LVMH brands, or the other brands in Swatch group.


----------



## savka

Nippero said:


> The only thing I disagree with you about is Swatch being a luxury brand.
> 
> Its only luxury in the sense that its not selling a necessity. The product is far from high end and I don't think anyone really sees it as "Luxury" like they would any of the LVMH brands, or the other brands in Swatch group.


Actually, I totally agree with you -- I wouldn't classify Swatch as luxury either. The point of disagreement (if there is one) might be in whether we think Swatch Group (the parent company) sees the collaboration as primarily boosting Swatch (the subsidiary brand) or Omega. I happen to think it's meant to bolster Omega, which is SG's cash cow, and is why I made reference to luxury brands.


----------



## Nippero

savka said:


> Actually, I totally agree with you -- I wouldn't classify Swatch as luxury either. The point of disagreement (if there is one) might be in whether we think Swatch Group (the parent company) sees the collaboration as primarily boosting Swatch (the subsidiary brand) or Omega. I happen to think it's meant to bolster Omega, which is SG's cash cow, and is why I made reference to luxury brands.


Ah I see, thats fair then. They could be limiting production on purpose for Omega's benefit.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Nippero said:


> Ah I see, thats fair then. They could be limiting production on purpose for Omega's benefit.


Why? I doubt (hardly) anybody who is after a Moonwatch is going to change their mind and buy a Moonswatch instead. But I bet there I'll be enough people with a Moonswatch wanting a Moonwatch.


----------



## Nippero

anonymousmoose said:


> Why? I doubt (hardly) anybody who is after a Moonwatch is going to change their mind and buy a Moonswatch instead. But I bet there I'll be enough people with a Moonswatch wanting a Moonwatch.


I personally don't think they're doing that. I was just trying to understand savka's theory.


----------



## john_marston

Nippero said:


> I personally don't think they're doing that. I was just trying to understand savka's theory.


I don't think serious buyers for a ~$4000+ watch see a $250 plastic watch as a realistic substitute.


----------



## Nippero

john_marston said:


> I don't think serious buyers for a ~$4000+ watch see a $250 plastic watch as a realistic substitute.


I think the major concern (which again, I do not really agree with) is that flooding the market with moonswatches will devalue the real moonwatch or the Omega brand. Keeping supply somewhat constrained might keep the hype up.

IMO the hype around the moonswatch is already gone. I've seen less talk about it, and the grey market is steadily cooling off: https://stockx.com/search?s=moonswatch


----------



## john_marston

Nippero said:


> I think the major concern (which again, I do not really agree with) is that flooding the market with moonswatches will devalue the real moonwatch or the Omega brand. Keeping supply somewhat constrained might keep the hype up.
> 
> IMO the hype around the moonswatch is already gone. I've seen less talk about it, and the grey market is steadily cooling off: StockX: Sneakers, Streetwear, Trading Cards, Handbags, Watches


The majority concern? Nah just a few watch nerds. The majority is actually seeing Omega on their social media for a change, boosting the brand.


----------



## Nippero

john_marston said:


> The majority concern? Nah just a few watch nerds. The majority is actually seeing Omega on their social media for a change, boosting the brand.


I didn't say majority of the general population, heck I didnt even say majority.


----------



## john_marston

Nippero said:


> I didn't say majority of the general population, heck I didnt even say majority.


I misread. "Major" concern.

Still, I think this 'concern' is hogwash.


----------



## savka

anonymousmoose said:


> Why? I doubt (hardly) anybody who is after a Moonwatch is going to change their mind and buy a Moonswatch instead. But I bet there I'll be enough people with a Moonswatch wanting a Moonwatch.





Nippero said:


> I personally don't think they're doing that. I was just trying to understand savka's theory.





john_marston said:


> I don't think serious buyers for a ~$4000+ watch see a $250 plastic watch as a realistic substitute.


Not substitutes at all, rather using limited MoonSwatch availability to reinforce the idea that products associated with Omega are desirable and exclusive, thus introducing Omega as a serious luxury brand to a wider set of consumers.


Nippero said:


> I think the major concern (which again, I do not really agree with) is that flooding the market with moonswatches will devalue the real moonwatch or the Omega brand. Keeping supply somewhat constrained might keep the hype up.
> 
> IMO the hype around the moonswatch is already gone. I've seen less talk about it, and the grey market is steadily cooling off: https://stockx.com/search?s=moonswatch


No devaluing, IMO, but yes to maintaining _some_ level of hype. Resale prices are naturally lower than they were initially, but the manager of my local Swatch store says they continue to be flooded with calls and visits from people who want a watch. Maybe we reach an equilibrium where MoonSwatches sell for 2x retail (instead of 3-5x) — that still works in the Swatch Group’s favor.


----------



## anonymousmoose

savka said:


> Not substitutes at all, rather using limited MoonSwatch availability to reinforce the idea that products associated with Omega are desirable and exclusive, thus introducing Omega as a serious luxury brand to a wider set of consumers.


I don't agree.They are making a massive point that the moonswatch is not exclusive and they make the moonwatch readily available. I'd defiantly agree on desirable and they are introducing Omega as a serious brand.


----------



## savka

anonymousmoose said:


> I don't agree.They are making a massive point that the moonswatch is not exclusive and they make the moonwatch readily available. I'd defiantly agree on desirable and they are introducing Omega as a serious brand.


That’s fine, we don’t have to agree; time will tell. At this point, all we’ve seen is limited availability and a walking back of initial messaging (e.g., online sales vs in select stores). Snoopy and other watches/products have similarly been released as non limited and are hard to get, the MoonSwatch may be no different.

As a consumer who owns a MoonSwatch and wants to buy another one (or two), I hope you’re right and that we’ll all be swimming in them soon. But I don’t see any evidence that we’re heading toward that ideal in the near future.


----------



## anonymousmoose

savka said:


> That’s fine, we don’t have to agree; time will tell. At this point, all we’ve seen is limited availability and a walking back of initial messaging (e.g., online sales vs in select stores). Snoopy and other watches/products have similarly been released as non limited and are hard to get, the MoonSwatch may be no different.
> 
> As a consumer who owns a MoonSwatch and wants to buy another one (or two), I hope you’re right and that we’ll all be swimming in them soon. But I don’t see any evidence that we’re heading toward that ideal in the near future.


Snoopy and popular models are the exception. Can't really compare their availability to the standard Speedmaster

I don't think we'll be swimming in them soon, just that swatch will keep churning them out until they become run of the mill and no one cares about profiting. Who know when that'll be.


----------



## dnslater

john_marston said:


> The majority concern? Nah just a few watch nerds. The majority is actually seeing Omega on their social media for a change, boosting the brand.


Yep, My Omega AD can't keep Speedmaster Professionals in stock these days. The extra publicity of the Swatch release combined with the excellence of the new 3861 Moonwatch has been great for sales.


----------



## lawlessflyer

dnslater said:


> Yep, My Omega AD can't keep Speedmaster Professionals in stock these days. The extra publicity of the Swatch release combined with the excellence of the new 3861 Moonwatch has been great for sales.


Omega's Plan worked out perfectly and flawlessly and silently


----------



## Deity42

Some extremely interesting stuff in the report from a presentation given to Gold+Pioneer Swatch collectors at a recent event at their HQ:





Swatch Gold & Pioneer Event, 24/25-MAY-2022, Biel, Switzerland


Swatch Gold & Pioneer Event, 24/25-MAY-2022, Biel, Switzerland



www.stay-tuned-to-sw.de




Highlights include:

Swatch x Longines and Swatch x Rolex(!!) projects were considered and prototypes exist
Due to the secrecy, Swatch Head of Retail was only given _9 days_ notice of the launch, which probably explains a lot of ---- ups
NFTs were created and given to the collectors, so...I can only imagine that nonsense will further pervade Swatch Group in the future...

Some cool pictures of the Omega Museum at the end if you want to click through the guy's whole report.


----------



## Seabee1

Deity42 said:


> Some extremely interesting stuff in the report from a presentation given to Gold+Pioneer Swatch collectors at a recent event at their HQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swatch Gold & Pioneer Event, 24/25-MAY-2022, Biel, Switzerland
> 
> 
> Swatch Gold & Pioneer Event, 24/25-MAY-2022, Biel, Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> www.stay-tuned-to-sw.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights include:
> 
> Swatch x Longines and Swatch x Rolex(!!) projects were considered and prototypes exist
> Due to the secrecy, Swatch Head of Retail was only given _9 days_ notice of the launch, which probably explains a lot of ---- ups
> NFTs were created and given to the collectors, so...I can only imagine that nonsense will further pervade Swatch Group in the future...
> 
> Some cool pictures of the Omega Museum at the end if you want to click through the guy's whole report.


oh man just image the exploding crania if they release a Swolex (and probably for only $400 so the prols can all lay claim to owning a rolex).


----------



## dacd4134

Seabee1 said:


> oh man just image the exploding crania if they release a Swolex (and probably for only $400 so the prols can all lay claim to owning a rolex).


Swolex! Sounds like a great watch to wear to the gym. 😂


----------



## Cod Holliday

Its also official, Moonswatch will never be sold online,









We Talk To Swatch Group CEO Nick Hayek About The MoonSwatch


✓ A Fratello exclusive! ✓ We interview Swatch Group CEO Nick Hayek About The MoonSwatch ✓ Will the MoonSwatch be sold online? ✓ Find out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Gixnic

Cod Holliday said:


> Its also official, Moonswatch will never be sold online,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Talk To Swatch Group CEO Nick Hayek About The MoonSwatch
> 
> 
> ✓ A Fratello exclusive! ✓ We interview Swatch Group CEO Nick Hayek About The MoonSwatch ✓ Will the MoonSwatch be sold online? ✓ Find out! ✓
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fratellowatches.com


Wow! what a scam they pulled at the expense of Omega's good name.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Gixnic said:


> Wow! what a scam they pulled at the expense of Omega's good name.


I respect your opinion but how's this a scam? 
Apparently they considered Longines and Rolex also and have prototypes as well.


----------



## MrDisco99

Deity42 said:


> Some extremely interesting stuff in the report from a presentation given to Gold+Pioneer Swatch collectors at a recent event at their HQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swatch Gold & Pioneer Event, 24/25-MAY-2022, Biel, Switzerland
> 
> 
> Swatch Gold & Pioneer Event, 24/25-MAY-2022, Biel, Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> www.stay-tuned-to-sw.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights include:
> 
> Swatch x Longines and Swatch x Rolex(!!) projects were considered and prototypes exist
> Due to the secrecy, Swatch Head of Retail was only given _9 days_ notice of the launch, which probably explains a lot of ---- ups
> NFTs were created and given to the collectors, so...I can only imagine that nonsense will further pervade Swatch Group in the future...
> 
> Some cool pictures of the Omega Museum at the end if you want to click through the guy's whole report.


Wow... I wonder which Longines and Rolex models were picked.

Can you imagine the chaos if it was Swatch x Rolex...


----------



## yuk0nxl1

MrDisco99 said:


> Wow... I wonder which Longines and Rolex models were picked.
> 
> Can you imagine the chaos if it was Swatch x Rolex...


Going to imagine Rolex saying "no" and hanging up the phone before Swatch finished their sentence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Yeah, it's a crappy watch that's going to be hard to get. People have claimed the color rubs off the case and the crystal scratches easily; it even scratches in its own box during transport. Citizen Ecodrive is much better for a lower price anyways but oh well.


----------



## Deity42

MrDisco99 said:


> Wow... I wonder which Longines and Rolex models were picked.
> 
> Can you imagine the chaos if it was Swatch x Rolex...


The Longines one caught my attention more...has me wondering what model(s) they would have chosen....I think of Longines as a company that has a pretty diverse catalog of nice watches, not any one "iconic" model. And their biggest image is...equestrian sponsorship? Would they have done a range of dress Swatches with horses on them or something?


----------



## MrDisco99

Deity42 said:


> The Longines one caught my attention more...has me wondering what model(s) they would have chosen....I think of Longines as a company that has a pretty diverse catalog of nice watches, not any one "iconic" model. And their biggest image is...equestrian sponsorship? Would they have done a range of dress Swatches with horses on them or something?


I would guess either the Legend Diver or something from the Master collection... but yeah, nothing really jumps out as a recognizable Longines to do a tribute version.


----------



## KungCarl

100% worth the money. And yes, its easy to scratch the crystal but at the same time its easy to polish it with Polywatch.

Here is the Mission to the Moon on a perfect rubber strap from Wristbuddys.com  Im very happy with this watch.


----------



## omegagmt

KungCarl said:


> View attachment 16797220
> 
> 100% worth the money. And yes, its easy to scratch the crystal but at the same time its easy to polish it with Polywatch.
> 
> Here is the Mission to the Moon on a perfect rubber strap from Wristbuddys.com  Im very happy with this watch.


Looks good. How’s the quality of the strap? Does it collect lint? I want to get one for my Jupiter. I’ve worn it twice since I bought it on launch day. Just not sure if I want to wear it or not. It’s in the box when I’m not wearing it. I bought the NASA strap for my speedy and wear that majority of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KungCarl

omegagmt said:


> Looks good. How’s the quality of the strap? Does it collect lint? I want to get one for my Jupiter. I’ve worn it twice since I bought it on launch day. Just not sure if I want to wear it or not. It’s in the box when I’m not wearing it. I bought the NASA strap for my speedy and wear that majority of the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love it. Good quality, fair price, fits perfect and no lint at all. Nothing bad to say at all.


----------



## P.08

After looking at them, I find the cases to be quite ugly. I liken them to a cheap Chinese made Henckels knife. Why would a brand with a reputation for quality make a cheap watch?


----------



## KungCarl

Not sure which one i like the most…


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## omegagmt

KungCarl said:


> View attachment 16811083
> 
> Not sure which one i like the most…


I got the navy blue strap for my Jupiter. After seeing your speedy with the blue strap, I might have to put it on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Just got my blue WristBuddy rubber strap. Lovin’ this combo. It really does for this watch nicely. Not loose at all in the lugs. No gap. Wonder how the fit is on the actual speedy? Should be the same if it’s the same case dimensions. Going to order a black one. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tctan

Someone has had to try fitting a Moonwatch bracelet on it right? Just out of curiosity if it even fits.


----------



## tbensous

tctan said:


> Someone has had to try fitting a Moonwatch bracelet on it right? Just out of curiosity if it even fits.


I believe it does, I think I saw some photos of it. Can't remember if it's in this thread or on another forum.


----------



## KungCarl

Wristbuddys black Rubber strap FTW!


----------



## gamingdoctor

Good looking watches, glad they're bringing more people to Omega, definitely do not think they are diluting the brand.

Still horribly overpriced for their quality (especially given the quality and tech of their cheaper priced counterparts). Should be closer to $50.


----------



## Buchmann69

tctan said:


> Someone has had to try fitting a Moonwatch bracelet on it right? Just out of curiosity if it even fits.


I tried it and it does fit, but it doesn’t look good imo…


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## tctan

Buchmann69 said:


> I tried it and it does fit, but it doesn’t look good imo…


Yea, the more I thought about it the more I realized none of the bioceramic cases would match the steel bracelet.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## anonymousmoose

Buchmann69 said:


>


Looks quite good in that strap


----------

